# Una mail



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
Ho pianto per buona parte della mattinata. Un pianto liberatorio che forse non mi ero mai concessa. E ora sorrido. Ho chiuso un capitolo importante della mia vita. E l’ho chiuso senza brutte sorprese. So che quello che ho vissuto l’ho vissuto nel modo giusto e soprattutto che dall’altra parte c’erano le stesse intenzioni e gli stessi sentimenti.
La mail era un elenco di grazie. 
Un grazie per quella che sono stata, un grazie per quella che sono stata nei momenti in cui siamo stati lontani senza contatti, un grazie per quello che sono ora.
Una mail di ricordi, di episodi per farmi capire che niente era andato perso, che in un angolo della sua testa è tutto conservato nonostante tutto.
Mi ci voleva, in un momento in cui non ho certezze averne almeno una e così importante.
Mi faceva piacere condividere con voi anche se per molti non sarà facile capire.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


Voglio avere la presunzione di annoverarmi fra uno di quelli per il quale è invece tutto chiarissimo e lampante l'argomento di cui parlava questa mail.

Sono sempre più convinto del fatto che al mondo esistono ammassi di carne intorno a un pene e poi ci sono gli Uomini. Tu hai incontrato un membro del secondo club.

Che altro dire ? Aaahhhh già......era un traditore.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


non immagini quanto sia felice che tu abbia ricevuto le tue conferme.
non ho mai avuto dubbi in proposito
credo che tu abbia potuto rivedere quel film che anni fa ti era stato proiettato ed a un certo punto non eri, tuo malgrado, riuscita a terminare di vedere
in questo modo hai raggiunto la tua serenità

:updue:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


Stavo per chiederti stamattina il perché di quella "testa leggera" che avevi scritto da qualche parte 
Sono felice che sia questo il motivo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


Io non ho capito,ma sei stai bene,sono contento di non aver capito...!


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho capito,ma sei stai bene,sono contento di non aver capito...!


Io ho capito benissimo,e penso povera Farfalla..dopo tanto tempo il tipo si rifa'vivo.
A me non piacerebbe affatto...quando chiudo,e'per sempre.che ne dici?

a proposito Higuain turbo o romani invorniti?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo,e penso povera Farfalla..dopo tanto tempo il tipo si rifa'vivo.
> A me non piacerebbe affatto...quando chiudo,e'per sempre.che ne dici?
> 
> a proposito Higuain turbo o romani invorniti?



Non ha mai smesso di farsi vivo (se non quando era impossibilitato) e spero non smetta mai


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo,e penso povera Farfalla..dopo tanto tempo il tipo si rifa'vivo.
> A me non piacerebbe affatto...quando chiudo,e'per sempre.che ne dici?
> 
> a proposito Higuain turbo o romani invorniti?


invece io sono contento per lei, ha ricevuto delle conferme


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ha mai smesso di farsi vivo (se non quando era impossibilitato) e spero non smetta mai


scusa Farfy..ma come lo pensi??un'amico,un po'piu'amico di un'altro....oppure speri in un,correggimi se sbaglio,ritorno di fiamma?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Farfy..ma come lo pensi??un'amico,un po'piu'amico di un'altro....oppure speri in un,correggimi se sbaglio,ritorno di fiamma?


come a una persona importante della mia vita. Quello che è sempre stato
Nessun ritorno di fiamma possibile, ammesso che mai sia cambiato qualcosa tra noi pur non vedendoci.
Affetto, Lothar, un profondo affetto. E questo non cambierà mai


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

per come l'ho capito io ... non dover riscrivere il passato.
che l'intesa era reciproca ... che l'importanza e tutto quello che ci hanno messo ... 
sta nella stessa ottica ... 

non poco ... anzi ...


una abbraccio farfalla!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> invece io sono contento per lei, ha ricevuto delle conferme


io sono contenta perchè lei è contenta. Così, sulla fiducia.


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sono contenta perchè lei è contenta. Così, sulla fiducia.


io sono contento perchè tu e lei siete contente


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


mi fa piacere per te ...e questo vuol dire che ora sta bene?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa piacere per te ...e questo vuol dire che ora sta bene?


Vuol dire che contro ogni pronostico è ancora qui.....ed è molto, oserei parlare di miracolo
Tornare ad essere quello che era (parlo di lui) è impossibile.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voglio avere la presunzione di annoverarmi fra uno di quelli per il quale è invece tutto chiarissimo e lampante l'argomento di cui parlava questa mail.
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto del fatto che al mondo esistono ammassi di carne intorno a un pene e poi ci sono gli Uomini. Tu hai incontrato un membro del secondo club.
> 
> Che altro dire ? Aaahhhh già......era un traditore.




quoto



farfie...:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Dicembre 2013)

*sei serena e un po liberata*

e' questo l importante


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che *contro ogni pronostico* è ancora qui.....ed è molto, oserei parlare di miracolo
> Tornare ad essere quello che era (parlo di lui) è impossibile.


già, ricordo che anche qui si era arrivati a parlare come se non ci fosse già più.è una cosa bella che sia ancora qui e gli auguro ancora per tanto


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> come a una persona importante della mia vita. Quello che è sempre stato
> Nessun ritorno di fiamma possibile, ammesso che mai sia cambiato qualcosa tra noi pur non vedendoci.
> Affetto, Lothar, un profondo affetto. E questo non cambierà mai


Guai se così non fosse saremmo,animali...concordo moltissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


Bene tesoro e bello sapere di aver condiviso con qualcuno un sentimento vero :up:


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Mah, a volte è meglio non saperle certe cose.
Così, quando si ha un momento di crisi, non si corre con la mente lì, perché è DAVVERO finita.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mah, a volte è meglio non saperle certe cose.
> Così, quando si ha un momento di crisi, non si corre con la mente lì, *perché è DAVVERO finita*.


Purtroppo che fosse finita era molto chiaro ad entrambi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...


:cincin:


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voglio avere la presunzione di annoverarmi fra uno di quelli per il quale è invece tutto chiarissimo e lampante l'argomento di cui parlava questa mail.
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto del fatto che al mondo esistono ammassi di carne intorno a un pene* e poi ci sono gli Uomini. Tu hai incontrato un membro del secondo club.
> 
> Che altro dire ? Aaahhhh già......era un traditore*.


la mia teoria è che questi ultimi siano la netta maggioranza e proprio per ciò non credo a chi parla di tradimento prettamente fisico...che, secondo me, non esiste.
tra l'amore e la pura performance c'è tutto un mondo variegato che contempla l'uso della materia grigia .


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Farfi che bella cosa

Uomini intorno ad unpene
perle abbastanza rare 

ti abbraccio


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia teoria è che questi ultimi siano la netta maggioranza e proprio per ciò non credo a chi parla di tradimento prettamente fisico...che, secondo me, non esiste.
> tra l'amore e la pura performance c'è tutto un mondo variegato che contempla l'uso della materia grigia .


Non so min
non so 

Tutti hanno del buono
Tirare fuori questo più difficile


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo che fosse finita era molto chiaro ad entrambi


Beh ma se tenete un contatto può sempre ricominciare, quello è il punto. 
E' pur sempre una piccola àncora a cui aggrapparsi quando le cose non vanno bene.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh ma se tenete un contatto può sempre ricominciare, quello è il punto.
> E' pur sempre una piccola àncora a cui aggrapparsi quando le cose non vanno bene.


No non possono Principessa e non per nostro volere..
Lui è molto malato e la nostra storia si é interrotta  per questo motivo. 
Per questo sono entrata qui


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia teoria è che questi ultimi siano la netta maggioranza e proprio per ciò non credo a chi parla di tradimento prettamente fisico...che, secondo me, non esiste.
> tra l'amore e la pura performance c'è tutto un mondo variegato che contempla l'uso della materia grigia .


Quoto


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

con tutto il rispetto che posso portarti, farfy...
 non so se in una storia di tradimento consumato e a quanto sembra passato,
sia meglio vivere di rimorsi, più che di rimpianti.
rimpianto per non aver avuto tutto, rimorsi per non aver dato tutto.
tu sembri protendere verso la prima ipotesi...
e fanno sempre paura, i sentimenti e le emozioni che leghi ad una mail,
 a una lettera, a una telefonata.
Se qualcosa di più non è stato, certo la colpa la dovete cercare in voi stessi.
è tardi per le mail,
il treno è passato, l'amore pure,
ti resta solo il rispetto per te stessa e per l'uomo che hai accanto in questo momento.
un consiglio?
tra le mille cose che potresti fargli leggere...questo tuo post cerca di evitarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto che posso portarti, farfy...
> non so se in una storia di tradimento consumato e a quanto sembra passato,
> sia meglio vivere di rimorsi, più che di rimpianti.
> rimpianto per non aver aver tutto, rimorsi per non aver dato tutto.
> ...


L'uomo che ho accanto non la leggerà. Per il resto mi rendo conto che non conoscendo la mia storia tu abbia fatto deduzioni errate.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'uomo che ho accanto non la leggerà. Per il resto mi rendo conto che non conoscendo la mia storia tu abbia fatto deduzioni errate.



vediamo,
so che sei... una traditora, e  mi sembra occasionale e non seriale.
so che nel tuo tradimento , passato e finito, sei stata bene...ma che di principio non accetti il tradimento.
so che hai tradito, perchè completamente trascurata, nonostante richieste dirette d'amore verso il tuo maritozzo.
so che comprendi il dolore di un tradimento...e che sai che non porta a d una risoluzione del problema.
Quello che non sapevo e che ti eri innamorata del tuo amante...e che una sua mail, a distanza di anni potesse
suscitarti ancora delle emozioni.
questo non sapevo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vediamo,
> so che sei... una traditora, e  mi sembra occasionale e non seriale.
> so che nel tuo tradimento , passato e finito, sei stata bene...ma che di principio non accetti il tradimento.
> so che hai tradito, perchè completamente trascurata, nonostante richieste dirette d'amore verso il tuo maritozzo.
> ...


Vediamo....
Ho tradito mio marito quando le cose tra noi andavano bene, non ero trascurata e avevamo rapporti rrgolari.
Non mi sono innamorata del mio amante. 
Il mio amante si é ammalato gravemente e per questo la nostra storia é finita da un momento all'altro
Siamo stati senza parlarci 9 mesi in cui lottava per la vita.
Ora ci sentiamo ma mai da soli e quella mail arriva a dirmi tutto quello che da quel giorno non ci siamo detti.
Più chiaro ora?


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vediamo....
> Ho tradito mio marito quando le cose tra noi andavano bene, non ero trascurata e avevamo rapporti rrgolari.
> Non mi sono innamorata del mio amante.
> Il mio amante si é ammalato gravemente e per questo la nostra storia é finita da un momento all'altro
> ...


molto più chiaro, e molto più cinico.
e io che l'avevo buttata sul romanticismo!!!!
ma allora se è cosi, perchè non riprendere il filo?
una storia d'amore, interrotta da una malattia.
roba da film.
e non per offenderti, ma il tempo delle emozioni facili c'è stato.
se è vero quello che dici... correresti da lui, cosa lo impedisce?
adesso sta bene, ti scrive, cosa manca?
riprendi in mano la tua vita.
molla tutto, i soldi, la famiglia e i controcazzi.
..il maritozzo lo puoi sempre mettere in cantina.
oramai è stagionato.


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vediamo....
> Ho tradito mio marito quando le cose tra noi andavano bene, non ero trascurata e avevamo rapporti rrgolari.
> Non mi sono innamorata del mio amante.
> Il mio amante si é ammalato gravemente e per questo la nostra storia é finita da un momento all'altro
> ...


Che storia complicata.
Spero anzitutto che ora lui stia meglio - la salute è la prima cosa.
Sposato anche lui?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> molto più chiaro, e molto più cinico.
> e io che l'avevo buttata sul romanticismo!!!!
> ma allora se è cosi, perchè non riprendere il filo?
> una storia d'amore, interrotta da una malattia.
> ...


Cosa non ti é chiaro del fatto che io non voglio una vita con lui e lui con me?
Hai letto che non sono innamorata di lui
Lui era perfetto nel ruolo di amante, non ho mai pensato a lui come a un fituro compagno ne tantomeno lui a me.
Ritornerei ad essere la sua amante credo anche subito se solo lui potesse tornare quello che era. Purtroppo non é così


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che storia complicata.
> Spero anzitutto che ora lui stia meglio - la salute è la prima cosa.
> Sposato anche lui?


Si


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa non ti é chiaro del fatto che io non voglio una vita con lui e lui con me?
> Hai letto che non sono innamorata di lui
> Lui era perfetto nel ruolo di amante, non ho mai pensato a lui come a un fituro compagno ne tantomeno lui a me.
> *Ritornerei ad essere la sua amante credo anche subito se solo lui potesse tornare quello che era. Purtroppo non é così*



Poverino! Mi dispiace sinceramente per lui!
Probabilmente sentire il tuo affetto gli farà bene, basta che non scombussola troppo te.....
Però se dici che non l'hai mai amato....


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa non ti é chiaro del fatto che io non voglio una vita con lui e lui con me?
> Hai letto che non sono innamorata di lui
> Lui era perfetto nel ruolo di amante, non ho mai pensato a lui come a un fituro compagno ne tantomeno lui a me.
> Ritornerei ad essere la sua amante credo anche subito se solo lui potesse tornare quello che era. Purtroppo non é così



mi spiace, ciccia.
ma io sempre dell'amore devo metterci dentro una storia, 
per capirla, per comprenderla, per giustificarla.

non sei innamorata di lui, lui neanche di te... allora quello che ti ha
scritto potrei anche averlo scritto io,
o un tuo amico.
non capisco tutte queste emozioni, verso una persona che non ami.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Poverino! Mi dispiace sinceramente per lui!
> Probabilmente sentire il tuo affetto gli farà bene, basta che non scombussola troppo te.....
> Però se dici che non l'hai mai amato....


ma la fai finita di essere cosi smielata?


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ciccia.
> ma io sempre dell'amore devo metterci dentro una storia,
> per capirla, per comprenderla, per giustificarla.
> 
> ...


Scusa Spider, ma mica esistono solo l'amore o l'amicizia. Ci sono tante scale di grigi tra questi due sentimenti...
L'importante è stare bene e non fare male a nessuno.

Solo farfalla sa perchè non è amore ed è altro.

Io ti posso dire che posso provare mille emozioni per qualcuno, ma se so di poter vivere senza di lui e non lascerei mai il mio nido, io non lo chiamo amore.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ciccia.
> ma io sempre dell'amore devo metterci dentro una storia,
> per capirla, per comprenderla, per giustificarla.
> 
> ...


Non so tu ma a me le emozioni le danno anche gli amici.
Provo a spiegartelo. Prova a pensare a una persona con cui fai sesso per due anni e mezzo. Lo frequenti in altri ambiti per motivi che esulano dalla relazione. Una sera lo saluti e il giorno dopo scompare dalla tua vita.
Forse qualche emozione te la muove almeno che tu non sia un robot. O no?
Dopodicjé i suoi grazie erano per molte altre cose che esulavano dalla nostra relazione


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma la fai finita di essere cosi smielata?


Io mi comporto come mi pare qui.
Qual è esattamente il tuo problema?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Poverino! Mi dispiace sinceramente per lui!
> Probabilmente sentire il tuo affetto gli farà bene, basta che non scombussola troppo te.....
> Però se dici che non l'hai mai amato....


Dopo 3 anni credo che oggi sia il giorno più sereno rispetto a questa storia
Grazie


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni credo che oggi sia il giorno più sereno rispetto a questa storia
> Grazie


Figurati! Io non sono smielata come dice Spider, ma solo sincera e provando a mettermi nei tuoi panni, cavolo... è tosta!
E' importante avere una spiegazione anche se una storia è già "chiusa"... Tutte le volte che io non l'ho avuta ci sono rimasta proprio male.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi comporto come mi pare qui.
> Qual è esattamente il tuo problema?


nessuno...a parte che ultimamente trombo pochissimo.


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> nessuno...a parte che ultimamente trombo pochissimo.


Capita, pure io sto facendo poco sesso.
Mi sfogo giocando a burraco.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Capita, pure io sto facendo poco sesso.
> Mi sfogo giocando a burraco.


io  vado forte allo *scopone*...
pure a* scopa* però non sono male.
almeno dicono.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...



Molto bello...
farebbe molto piacere anche a me una sorpresa inaspettata come questa...da parte di quelli che sono stati cosi' importanti e che  un angolino del mio cuore continuo e continuero' ad amare quello che siamo stati....


----------



## Principessa (4 Dicembre 2013)

Pochi uomini sono così profondi...


----------



## feather (4 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ma se so di poter vivere senza di lui e non lascerei mai il mio nido, io non lo chiamo amore.


:up:


----------



## Daniele (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto del fatto che al mondo esistono ammassi di carne intorno a un pene e poi ci sono gli Uomini. Tu hai incontrato un membro del secondo club.


Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


Ahahah
Meno male che sei tornato, mi hanno scritto troppe cose belle e sai che ci tengo ad avere un tuo commento nei miei 3d 
Ma almeno un rosso me lo hai dato?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

ma tu che farai? risponderai?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


Ah...tu sei daniele...piacere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


Il rosso è mio


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu che farai? risponderai?


Ho risposto immediatamente
Avevo anch'io cose da dirgli


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio


Intendi dire che ti arroghi un diritto di prelazione sul verme rosso?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


*
D
A
N
I
E
L
E

V
A
F
F
A
N
C
U
L
O
*​


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2013)

posso vederlo anche in diagonale a lettere incrociate?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso vederlo anche in diagonale a lettere incrociate?


Se inclini il monitor e lo guardi senza occhiali, come no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Intendi dire che ti arroghi un diritto di prelazione sul verme rosso?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

fra l'altro è anche il più dotato


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho risposto immediatamente
> Avevo anch'io cose da dirgli



e quindi ora intrattenente una corrispondenza?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi ora intrattenente una corrispondenza?


l'abbiamo sempre tenuta ma non avevamo mai avuto modo di dirci un po' di cose.
Probabilemente faceva male ad entrambi ricordare.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> l'abbiamo sempre tenuta ma non avevamo mai avuto modo di dirci un po' di cose.
> Probabilemente faceva male ad entrambi ricordare.



e come mai si è come "sbloccato" proprio ora, secondo te?
forse è successo qualcosa che lo ha fatto pensare a te in altro modo, chissà


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e come mai si è come "sbloccato" proprio ora, secondo te?
> forse è successo qualcosa che lo ha fatto pensare a te in altro modo, chissà


Ti amo.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e come mai si è come "sbloccato" proprio ora, secondo te?
> forse è successo qualcosa che lo ha fatto pensare a te in altro modo, chissà


perche il compleanno era vicino....


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo.



questa è una storia delicata, caro amico, con le malattie non si scherza
altrimenti qualche idea su come questa persona pensasse la Farfalla, ce l'avevo pure io!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa è una storia delicata, caro amico, con le malattie non si scherza
> altrimenti qualche idea su come questa persona pensasse la Farfalla, ce l'avevo pure io!


Ed io mica scherzo, ti amo davvero. Dammi un figlio.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io mica scherzo, ti amo davvero. Dammi un figlio.



ma non lo vuoi sapere/indovinare?

forse è il compleanno, come ha detto la miss anche se mi sembra un po' banale:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non lo vuoi sapere/indovinare?
> 
> forse è il compleanno, come ha detto la miss anche se mi sembra un po' banale:singleeye:


io intendevo che magari era un po che ci pensava....e ha deciso di prendere 2 piccioni con una fava....
sara banale ma e' una possibilta


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io mica scherzo, ti amo davvero. Dammi un figlio.


Pink Panther e'roba mia....ocio....o vuoi una graffiata sul muso??


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma non lo vuoi sapere/indovinare?
> *
> forse è il compleanno, come ha detto la miss anche se mi sembra un po' banale:singleeye:


Veramente no. E' grave?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io intendevo che magari era un po che ci pensava....e ha deciso di prendere 2 piccioni con una fava....
> sara banale ma e' una possibilta



però vedi che la Farfalla ha detto che si sono sempre scritti, e però solo dopo 3 anni è arrivava questa mail ricca di sorprese, per questo motivo il compleanno mi sembrava banale, ma forse sbaglio, eh


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pink Panther e'roba mia....ocio....o vuoi una graffiata sul muso??


Ma dove vai tu, vecchio bacucco.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pink Panther e'roba mia....ocio....o vuoi una graffiata sul muso??



ma Micione, così mi fai arrossire anche i baffi:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no. E' grave?



no che non è grave
scegli un 3d più facile!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però vedi che la Farfalla ha detto che si sono sempre scritti, e però solo dopo 3 anni è arrivava questa mail ricca di sorprese, per questo motivo il compleanno mi sembrava banale, ma forse sbaglio, eh


pero' vedi free, io non conosco la storia di farfalla, quindi l ho detto cosi...mi sembrava la cosa piu innocente e una gran coincidenza....
tutto qui....
un regalo tanto atteso e poi arrivato? boh...
secondo te?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero' vedi free, io non conosco la storia di farfalla, quindi l ho detto cosi...mi sembrava la cosa piu innocente e una gran coincidenza....
> tutto qui....
> un regalo tanto atteso e poi arrivato? boh...
> secondo te?



secondo me, appunto, è successo a LUI qualcosa di particolare, per cui una data mi sembra troppo poco
però ovvio sto azzardando


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me, appunto, è successo a LUI qualcosa di particolare, per cui una data mi sembra troppo poco
> però ovvio sto azzardando


qualasiasi cosa sia l importante e' che e' stata benefica per farfalla


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> qualasiasi cosa sia l importante e' che e' stata benefica per farfalla



sì certo, era solo curiosità, lo ammetto!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, era solo curiosità, lo ammetto!


be ma e' giusto...la curiosita (a differenza di cio che ci vuole insegnare alice nel apese delle meraviglie) paga e allena la mente


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo,e penso povera Farfalla..dopo tanto tempo il tipo si rifa'vivo.
> A me non piacerebbe affatto...quando chiudo,e'per sempre.che ne dici?
> 
> a proposito Higuain turbo o romani invorniti?


Scusate l'ot!Higuain molto forte,ma.......!Ma il napoli è una squadra sbilanciata,squadra lunga,4 attaccanti,due centrocampisti,e di cui solo berhami che recupera palla,due laterali difensivi con chiari limiti tecnici maggio e armero,che fra l'altro sono due laterali offensivi,e due centrali di cui solo uno buono,albiol,su britos velo pietoso.Morale della favola?quando la palla è del napoli è spettacolo,quando è degli altri sono cazzi...!La difesa della lazio poca cosa e si vince...quando incontri squadre forti...volano cazzi.Sarà il caso di giocare con tre a centrocampo?Benitez benitez.....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2013)

Non è stato il compleanno, è successa una cosa banalissima che l'ha spinto a ricordare ancora una volta e questa volta ha condiviso con me


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

hai visto free?!!
avevamo ragione entrambi...io sulla parte banale e tu sul non complenano


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai visto free?!!
> avevamo ragione entrambi...io sulla parte banale e tu sul non complenano



ringraziamo la Farfalla che ha cortesemente svelato l'arcano


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

*si*



free ha detto:


> ringraziamo la Farfalla che ha cortesemente svelato l'arcano


grazie farfalla


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2013)

ma qual era la cosa banalissima??

:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Dicembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma qual era la cosa banalissima??
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Buon compleanno, un pò in ritardo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ot!Higuain molto forte,ma.......!Ma il napoli è una squadra sbilanciata,squadra lunga,4 attaccanti,due centrocampisti,e di cui solo berhami che recupera palla,due laterali difensivi con chiari limiti tecnici maggio e armero,che fra l'altro sono due laterali offensivi,e due centrali di cui solo uno buono,albiol,su britos velo pietoso.Morale della favola?quando la palla è del napoli è spettacolo,quando è degli altri sono cazzi...!La difesa della lazio poca cosa e si vince...quando incontri squadre forti...volano cazzi.Sarà il caso di giocare con tre a centrocampo?Benitez benitez.....


Ho visto solo un pezzo di partita,tanto per vedere le tattiche....berhami e'il fulcro da cui parte spesso l'azione,e non eil suo ruolo.armero e maggio salgono troppo su...britos l'avete voluto voi,a Bologna non ha mai fatto il centrale.E cque la lazio,e'stata cogliona,affrontare il napoli mezza in campo,male....si perde di brutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> D
> A
> N
> ...


Leggo un non so che di sottinteso :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio


Forse perchè toi piacciono i vermi? Solitamente a molte donne piacciono quelli che sanno fingere bene seppure dimostrino con i fatti di essere solo degli egoisti stronzi. Ma se per voi una persona che tutta la sua vita è stato capace di fare del male alla moglie ingannandola sempre  (ma lei non lo ha scoperto e quindi nessun dolore reale) è un vero uomo, mi chiedo perchè Adolf Hitler non sia un semi Dio, quasi quasi vado a venerare Mao e la sua estrema stupidità, cazzo, quello si che era un uomo, grazie a lui tante famiglie sono morte di fame, quello si che è un uomo da adorare, perchè in fondo la sua facciata pubblica è quella solo che conta.

Oh, Oscuro, ci diamo alla adorazione di grandi uomini???


----------



## lolapal (5 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ciccia.
> ma io sempre dell'amore devo metterci dentro una storia,
> per capirla, per comprenderla, per giustificarla.
> 
> ...


Forse perché l'amore ha tante sfaccettature diverse. Ci si può emozionare per qualcuno, ma non è detto che sia amore. I sentimenti hanno intensità diverse, dinamiche diverse. Io provo un sentimento diverso secondo la persona.

E non c'entra niente l'amore fisico: voglio dire, anche se non ho esperienza in merito, credo di riuscire a capire che si può andare a letto con una persona che ci emoziona, ma della quale non siamo innamorati...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Forse perchè toi piacciono i vermi? Solitamente a molte donne piacciono quelli che sanno fingere bene seppure dimostrino con i fatti di essere solo degli egoisti stronzi. Ma se per voi una persona che tutta la sua vita è stato capace di fare del male alla moglie ingannandola sempre  (ma lei non lo ha scoperto e quindi nessun dolore reale) è un vero uomo, mi chiedo perchè Adolf Hitler non sia un semi Dio, quasi quasi vado a venerare Mao e la sua estrema stupidità, cazzo, quello si che era un uomo, grazie a lui tante famiglie sono morte di fame, quello si che è un uomo da adorare, perchè in fondo la sua facciata pubblica è quella solo che conta.
> 
> Oh, Oscuro, ci diamo alla adorazione di grandi uomini???


Io mi chiedo come cazzo sia possibile non VENERARE UNO COME DANIELE!Ho un'altissima opinione di me stesso,giustificatissima,ma davanti a DANIELE NON POSSO FARE ALTRO CHE PRONARMI E BACIARGLI IL CULO!Trovo inaccettabile il comportamento di alcuni utenti verso una persona come DANIELE,morigerato,assennato,posato,giusto e arguto.SIETE I SOLITI PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO,l'invidia è una brutta bestia,se pensate di fermare un idea con i rossi e i vaffanculo sbagliate e di grosso.LE idee non si possono fermare,gli UOMINI come DANIELE hanno idee e le portano avanti con ardore e fervore!Vi spaventa la sua pulizia morale?la sua integrità?Il suo candore?problemi vostri,problemi di chi è abituato a vivere nell'ombra e si accontenta di un mesto raggio di sole ogni tanto....Daniele ,cari provinciali del cazzo ,vive al sole,non ha scheletri nell'armadio,vi spara solo in faccia che siete dei provinciali del cazzo!Se oscuro ha l'umiltà di accettare la sapienza di un DANIELE voi utenti normali dovreste solo tacere e abbeverarvi al suo sapere,ma siete inesorabilmente delle teste di cazzo e quindi l'umiltà non rientra nel vostro clichè comportamentale.Daniele ti chiedo scusa a nome di tutte le persone pensanti del forum e sono molto poche purtroppo,ti prego perdonali,e continua ad essere presente nella forma e nei modi che riterrai opportuni.Ancora scusa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come cazzo sia possibile non VENERARE UNO COME DANIELE!Ho un'altissima opinione di me stesso,giustificatissima,ma davanti a DANIELE NON POSSO FARE ALTRO CHE PRONARMI E BACIARGLI IL CULO!Trovo inaccettabile il comportamento di alcuni utenti verso una persona come DANIELE,morigerato,assennato,posato,giusto e arguto.SIETE I SOLITI PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO,l'invidia è una brutta bestia,se pensate di fermare un idea con i rossi e i vaffanculo sbagliate e di grosso.LE idee non si possono fermare,gli UOMINI come DANIELE hanno idee e le portano avanti con ardore e fervore!Vi spaventa la sua pulizia morale?la sua integrità?Il suo candore?problemi vostri,problemi di chi è abituato a vivere nell'ombra e si accontenta di un mesto raggio di sole ogni tanto....Daniele ,cari provinciali del cazzo ,vive al sole,non ha scheletri nell'armadio,vi spara solo in faccia che siete dei provinciali del cazzo!Se oscuro ha l'umiltà di accettare la sapienza di un DANIELE voi utenti normali dovreste solo tacere e abbeverarvi al suo sapere,ma siete inesorabilmente delle teste di cazzo e quindi l'umiltà non rientra nel vostro clichè comportamentale.Daniele ti chiedo scusa a nome di tutte le persone pensanti del forum e sono molto poche purtroppo,ti prego perdonali,e continua ad essere presente nella forma e nei modi che riterrai opportuni.Ancora scusa!


Ardore e fervore, come nella migliore tradizione nazista.
Senti oscuro: io sarò pure una provinciale del cazzo, ma permetti che dare del verme o asserire che a me piacciono i vermi non è né da assennati, né da morigerati, né da arguti. Se è per questo anche generalizzare alla cazzo non è granché intelligente. Se Daniele ha qualcosa da ridire su di me o su quel verme che mi scopo, lo può fare mettendo nome e cognome, così da non coinvolgere altre persone che magari così vermi non sono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Scusa farfalla*

Siamo nel tuo gioioso thread e non vorrei piantare polemiche, quindi chiudo qui.


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Siamo nel tuo gioioso thread e non vorrei piantare polemiche, quindi chiudo qui.



Ciao Chiara,

non faccio polemica!

a me dispiace leggere ... 
e sono anche stanca di leggere certi termini. 

perciò, chiariamo da subito una cosa:
i vermi sono animali importantissimi della nostra terra. 
loro fanno e hanno un ruolo decisivo per il terreno. 
lo modellano e non solo, lo nutrano pure. 
infatti, formano delle gallerie verticali, così la terra 
è più leggera e non compatta e può assorbire acqua e aria ... 

solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ardore e fervore, come nella migliore tradizione nazista.
> Senti oscuro: io sarò pure una provinciale del cazzo, ma permetti che dare del verme o asserire che a me piacciono i vermi non è né da assennati, né da morigerati, né da arguti. Se è per questo anche generalizzare alla cazzo non è granché intelligente. Se Daniele ha qualcosa da ridire su di me o su quel verme che mi scopo, lo può fare mettendo nome e cognome, così da non coinvolgere altre persone che magari così vermi non sono.


Scusa, ma quando state lì a darvi del Prof qui e lì e baciamenti di culo e quant'altro ok, e mò di cosa ti stupisci? Oscuro con Daniele (*V A F F A N C U L O*) ha sempre fatto così. Capirai.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Molto bello...
> farebbe molto piacere anche a me una sorpresa inaspettata come questa...da parte di quelli che sono stati cosi' importanti e che  un angolino del mio cuore continuo e continuero' ad amare quello che siamo stati....



:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come cazzo sia possibile non VENERARE UNO COME DANIELE!Ho un'altissima opinione di me stesso,giustificatissima,ma davanti a DANIELE NON POSSO FARE ALTRO CHE PRONARMI E BACIARGLI IL CULO!Trovo inaccettabile il comportamento di alcuni utenti verso una persona come DANIELE,morigerato,assennato,posato,giusto e arguto.SIETE I SOLITI PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO,l'invidia è una brutta bestia,se pensate di fermare un idea con i rossi e i vaffanculo sbagliate e di grosso.LE idee non si possono fermare,gli UOMINI come DANIELE hanno idee e le portano avanti con ardore e fervore!Vi spaventa la sua pulizia morale?la sua integrità?Il suo candore?problemi vostri,problemi di chi è abituato a vivere nell'ombra e si accontenta di un mesto raggio di sole ogni tanto....Daniele ,cari provinciali del cazzo ,vive al sole,non ha scheletri nell'armadio,vi spara solo in faccia che siete dei provinciali del cazzo!Se oscuro ha l'umiltà di accettare la sapienza di un DANIELE voi utenti normali dovreste solo tacere e abbeverarvi al suo sapere,ma siete inesorabilmente delle teste di cazzo e quindi l'umiltà non rientra nel vostro clichè comportamentale.Daniele ti chiedo scusa a nome di tutte le persone pensanti del forum e sono molto poche purtroppo,ti prego perdonali,e continua ad essere presente nella forma e nei modi che riterrai opportuni.Ancora scusa!



certe offere però non se le può permettere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quando state lì a darvi del Prof qui e lì e baciamenti di culo e quant'altro ok, e mò di cosa ti stupisci? Oscuro con Daniele (*V A F F A N C U L O*) ha sempre fatto così. Capirai.


ma mica ce l'ho con oscuro, lo invito semplicemente a tenersi fuori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Forse perchè toi piacciono i vermi?* Solitamente a molte donne piacciono quelli che sanno fingere bene seppure dimostrino con i fatti di essere solo degli egoisti stronzi. Ma se per voi una persona che tutta la sua vita è stato capace di fare del male alla moglie ingannandola sempre  (ma lei non lo ha scoperto e quindi nessun dolore reale) è un vero uomo, mi chiedo perchè Adolf Hitler non sia un semi Dio, quasi quasi vado a venerare Mao e la sua estrema stupidità, cazzo, quello si che era un uomo, grazie a lui tante famiglie sono morte di fame, quello si che è un uomo da adorare, perchè in fondo la sua facciata pubblica è quella solo che conta.
> 
> Oh, Oscuro, ci diamo alla adorazione di grandi uomini???


in virtù dei mille riguardi che qui si sono SEMPRE avuti per te mi aspetto le tue scuse a tubarao
in caso contrario ti invito a non quotarmi, non nominarmi e ad andartene a fare in culo una volta per sempre


----------



## Principessa (5 Dicembre 2013)

Lui fa sempre così, viene qui per offendere e poi sparisce per un po'.

Magari sparissero pure altri, oltre a lui...
Sto forum sta diventando un luogo mooolto inospitale e una valvola di sfogo.

Io dico questo, se certi maschi hanno troppa aggressività in corpo, si facessero una bella pippa in più invece di star qui a rompere le scatole alla gente tranquilla.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse perchè toi piacciono i vermi? Solitamente a molte donne piacciono quelli che sanno fingere bene seppure dimostrino con i fatti di essere solo degli egoisti stronzi. Ma se per voi una persona che tutta la sua vita è stato capace di fare del male alla moglie ingannandola sempre  (ma lei non lo ha scoperto e quindi nessun dolore reale) è un vero uomo, mi chiedo perchè Adolf Hitler non sia un semi Dio, quasi quasi vado a venerare Mao e la sua estrema stupidità, cazzo, quello si che era un uomo, grazie a lui tante famiglie sono morte di fame, quello si che è un uomo da adorare, perchè in fondo la sua facciata pubblica è quella solo che conta.
> 
> Oh, Oscuro, ci diamo alla adorazione di grandi uomini???


ALLE DONNE NON PIACCIONO I TRADITORI EGOISTI 
O QUELLI CHE SANNO FINGERE...........................



FIRMATO CORNUTA E FELICE


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sorry i traditori non sono per nulla uomini, al massimo vermi che si fingono uomini e se delle donne pensano che sono uomini...bha, vorrà dire che sono scarsi allo stesso modo!


soccia Daniele,neanche venire ad abitare qua'ti e'servito...e dire che dovresti vedere che cornificio sia,sta citta'.e ora di cambiare,sveglia che hai 30anni(???)...apri gli occhi.Noi traditori siamo uomini come tutti,anzi migliori,perche'abbiamo palle d'acciaio,non ci lagniamo come voi corneri,i problemi li risolviamo,senza chiedere ai saccenti del sito.Mi fermo qua'perche'sono buono,sai Cornelio,anche i traditori hanno 1 cuore...ho appena finito di fare,come tutti gli anni,l'albero di Natale,nel mio ufficio:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> soccia Daniele,neanche venire ad abitare qua'ti e'servito...e dire che dovresti vedere che cornificio sia,sta citta'.e ora di cambiare,sveglia che hai 30anni(???)...apri gli occhi.Noi traditori siamo uomini come tutti,anzi migliori,perche'abbiamo palle d'acciaio,non ci lagniamo come voi corneri,i problemi li risolviamo,senza chiedere ai saccenti del sito.Mi fermo qua'perche'sono buono,sai Cornelio,anche i traditori hanno 1 cuore..*.ho appena finito di fare,come tutti gli anni,l'albero di Natale,nel mio ufficio*:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:



stamane si lavora di brutto, vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma mica ce l'ho con oscuro, lo invito semplicemente a tenersi fuori


Ma guarda che scherza scherza ma Daniele per Oscuro ha più di un fondo di ragione, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in virtù dei mille riguardi che qui si sono SEMPRE avuti per te *mi aspetto le tue scuse a tubarao
> *in caso contrario ti invito a non quotarmi, non nominarmi e ad andartene a fare in culo una volta per sempre


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> stamane si lavora di brutto, vedo


ma e'mignon cara,ci ho messo 3 min...mi sento un'agnello adesso..:smile::smile::smile::smile:.ma dura poco..


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> non faccio polemica!
> 
> ...


Sienne santa subito.
Cioè... stavo leggendo tutta la buriana che montava e poi... ho letto questo.
Porca miseria, stavo cadendo dalla sedia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah!



son ben contenta che il tempo trascorso qui ti sia lieve e gioioso


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> son ben contenta che il tempo trascorso qui ti sia lieve e gioioso


Argh. Ma dai su, ma quali scuse a Tubarao. Daniele è così, o lo mandi a fare in culo subito o lo sopporti com'è. Non è che improvvisamente ti svegli con la richiesta di scuse per lesa maestà di cinciaro tubarello. Eh.


----------



## Principessa (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne santa subito.
> Cioè... stavo leggendo tutta la buriana che montava e poi... ho letto questo.
> Porca miseria, stavo cadendo dalla sedia.


E' troppo buona e pura sta ragazza :smile: un ottimo esempio per gli animi irrequieti!


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne santa subito.
> Cioè... stavo leggendo tutta la buriana che montava e poi... ho letto questo.
> Porca miseria, stavo cadendo dalla sedia.



Ciao

:rotfl: ... non volevo! scusa. 


ma già da piccola ero molto affascinata dai vermi (e da altro).
gli raccoglievo e gli mettevo in una grande ciotola 
di vetro con terra e osservavo per giorni ...  
è vero, le prime volte non mi sono riuscite bene questi tentativi.
una volta sono seccati, poca acqua, e l'altra gli ho praticamente affogati.
ero piccola ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Argh. Ma dai su, ma quali scuse a Tubarao. Daniele è così, o lo mandi a fare in culo subito o lo sopporti com'è. Non è che improvvisamente ti svegli con la richiesta di scuse per lesa maestà di cinciaro tubarello. Eh.



vabbè, dai, allora diamo per pazzi tutti quelli che tracimano e facciamo finta di niente

ma il fatto è che se si vuole contestare si deve farlo bene, in modo mirato
queste contestazioni farlocche un tanto al chilo in cui si tira dentro indifferentemente sono da gente senza coglioni


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vabbè, dai, allora diamo per pazzi tutti quelli che tracimano e facciamo finta di niente
> 
> ma il fatto è che se si vuole contestare si deve farlo bene, in modo mirato
> queste contestazioni farlocche un tanto al chilo in cui si tira dentro indifferentemente sono da gente senza coglioni


Ma Daniele E' MATTO. Non so quante volte l'ho già scritto. Siete voialtri a dargli sponda spinte da chissà quale spirito da crocerossina, ma quello EVIDENTEMENTE non sta bene.
Ed altrettanto evidentemente è un senza coglioni, come dici tu. Sennò non scriverebbe quello che scrive. Solo che non è che puoi svegliarti ADESSO, con Daniele. E' così, amen.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Daniele E' MATTO. Non so quante volte l'ho già scritto. Siete voialtri a dargli sponda spinte da chissà quale spirito da crocerossina, ma quello EVIDENTEMENTE non sta bene.
> Ed altrettanto evidentemente è un senza coglioni, come dici tu. Sennò non scriverebbe quello che scrive. Solo che non è che puoi svegliarti ADESSO, con Daniele. E' così, amen.


io da te ho ricevuto il PRIMO ROSSO...ohoh che male
.....................................................................
pensa ti ho scritto: MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA
.....................................................................
non velevo offenderti.Facciamo pace?


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' troppo buona e pura sta ragazza :smile: un ottimo esempio per gli animi irrequieti!


Ciao 

grazie, ma non credo di essere così. cioè, buona ... non sempre. 
a volte mando a quel paese con ritorno tra qualche giorno. 
pura? non capisco il significato. ma non credo neanche ... 
mancanze sì, ne ho tante. forse quelle mi giovano. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> io da te ho ricevuto il PRIMO ROSSO...ohoh che male
> .....................................................................
> pensa ti ho scritto: MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA
> .....................................................................
> non velevo offenderti.Facciamo pace?


Da me? Io non ne do, nè rossi, nè verdi, nè nulla. Io non sono mica offeso. Con te poi. Ma perchè? Che hai scritto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Daniele E' MATTO. Non so quante volte l'ho già scritto. Siete voialtri a dargli sponda spinte da chissà quale spirito da crocerossina, ma quello EVIDENTEMENTE non sta bene.
> Ed altrettanto evidentemente è un senza coglioni, come dici tu. Sennò non scriverebbe quello che scrive. Solo che non è che puoi svegliarti ADESSO, con Daniele. E' così, amen.



io a daniele non ho mai dato sponda.
ho avuto riguardo per lui, questo sì, perché so che posso demolire in due parole chiunque.

detto questo, ci sta che un giorno, in una circostanza x, per motivi che io ritengo validi e che comunque sono oggettivamente validi possa decidere di fargli fronte in un certo modo e cioè chiedendogli delle scuse.
se non riterrà opportuno farle le conseguenze non ricadranno certo su di te, sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'mignon cara,ci ho messo 3 min...mi sento un'agnello adesso..:smile::smile::smile::smile:.ma dura poco..


Quando annunci l'editto Lothariano 2013?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io a daniele non ho mai dato sponda.
> ho avuto riguardo per lui, questo sì, *perché so che posso demolire in due parole chiunque.*
> 
> detto questo, ci sta che un giorno, in una circostanza x, per motivi che io ritengo validi e che comunque sono oggettivamente validi possa decidere di fargli fronte in un certo modo e cioè chiedendogli delle scuse.
> se non riterrà opportuno farle le conseguenze non ricadranno certo su di te, sbaglio?


Ou, piano. Calma e sangue freddo.

Sbagli nel momento in cui pensi di avere a che fare con una persona ragionevole, nel senso di ragionante. I motivi tuoi sono e rimangono tuoi, ma in questo senso se sono giusti o sbagliati, validi o meno, poco importa. Sei cambiata TU in questo momento non Daniele. Lui è rimasto sempre uguale. E se te la prendi con lui ADESSO sei ingiusta pur avendo tutte le ragioni di questo mondo. Molto semplicemente.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da me? Io non ne do, nè rossi, nè verdi, nè nulla. Io non sono mica offeso. Con te poi. Ma perchè? Che hai scritto?


no problem ...baci


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Chiara,

scusa Chiara, ti tolgo il vento dalle vele. 
potrai demolire qualcuno a qui tu sei importante. 
E forse anche qualcuno che corre dietro alle riconoscenze. 
Ma poi, il ghiaccio si fa sottile sottile ... 
Anche se sai ben gestire l'italiano. 

Comunque, secondo me, non hai sbagliato nel porre un limite. 
La domanda rimane: come comportarsi ... 
Perché non lo farà ... e perché dovrebbe? Ha sempre pensato così. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che scherza scherza ma Daniele per Oscuro ha più di un fondo di ragione, eh.


Per fortuna che hai capito lo scherzo...!


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

daniele passa il limite e quando è così non ha rispetto nè per lui, né per gli altri.altro che esaltarlo , in questimomenti sarebbe da sberle...amorevoli ma sberloni


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*In generale*

In generale sappiamo tutti che Daniele è eccessivo,esagera,e ogni tanto spara i suoi sfondoni.D'altronde a dirla tutta qui dentro ci tocca leggere cose ben più gravi di delle cazzate del sor daniele,sarà che a me il sor daniele fa tenerezza e quindi sono di parte!Io almeno so di essere poco oggettivo con daniele....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Però*



Minerva ha detto:


> daniele passa il limite e quando è così non ha rispetto nè per lui, né per gli altri.altro che esaltarlo , in questimomenti sarebbe da sberle...amorevoli ma sberloni


Con daniele tutti professori di vita....!Adesso alla prossima frase razzista del cazzo vi vengo a cercare uno per uno....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> daniele passa il limite e quando è così non ha rispetto nè per lui, né per gli altri.altro che esaltarlo , in questimomenti sarebbe da sberle...amorevoli ma sberloni


Ma quale limite, quali amorevoli schiaffi, intontita. E' matto e come matto va trattato. Il limite non lo passerebbe se non fosse che voialtre simpaticone ve lo siete coccolato spesso e volentieri ed alla cazzo di cane. E questo è il risultato. Che limite, le patate.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale limite, quali amorevoli schiaffi, intontita. E' matto e come matto va trattato. Il limite non lo passerebbe se non fosse che voialtre simpaticone ve lo siete coccolato spesso e volentieri ed alla cazzo di cane. E questo è il risultato. Che limite, le patate.


Daniele non è matto è eccessivo,ha mai scritto FERRARA LIBERA?No,e allora?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con daniele tutti professori di vita....!Adesso alla prossima frase razzista del cazzo vi vengo a cercare uno per uno....


a me trovi sempre .
e non credo di aver bisogno di te per riprendere qualcuno che va oltre a partire dal conte per arrivare a chiunque.
 mi indignoper quel che mi pare.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io a daniele non ho mai dato sponda.
> ho avuto riguardo per lui, questo sì, *perché so che posso demolire in due parole chiunque.
> *
> detto questo, ci sta che un giorno, in una circostanza x, per motivi che io ritengo validi e che comunque sono oggettivamente validi possa decidere di fargli fronte in un certo modo e cioè chiedendogli delle scuse.
> se non riterrà opportuno farle le conseguenze non ricadranno certo su di te, sbaglio?


Spero vivamente che te possa usare sempre a modo questa tua consapevolezza .... leggo a volte chi ha questa certezza abusarne


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> a me trovi sempre .
> e non credo di aver bisogno di te per riprendere qualcuno che va oltre a partire dal conte per arrivare a chiunque.
> mi indignoper quel che mi pare.


SI siamo alle solite,vi indignate a secondo della persona....quando dovreste indignarvi al di là della persona...ma ormai ho imparato a conoscervi per benino....!Non mi riservate grosse sorprese...purtroppo!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2013)

A me Daniele ha fatto incazzare parecchio in passato. In realtà ora mi fa ridere. Dice cose così assurde che davvero lo leggo quasi come una macchietta.
Non so se sia matto ma stabilito che è una persona con cui non ci puoi discutere se sei un traditore lo prendo per quello che é e ci rido su.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

*quello che non capisco JB*

e' perche quando e' perplesso a dare dello schivo a Bender (io non sono d accordo che sia schiavo.....) ti ci accanisci, dicendo che non ci sono basi per dire questo (quando effettivamente cio' che scrive lascia trapelare che forse potrebbe eessere schiavo, anche se non lo e') e invece con daniele non perdi un secondo a dire che e' matto...a me non sembra matto...solo consapevole del ruolo che gioca qui nel forum...tutto qui....


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e' perche quando e' perplesso a dare dello schivo a Bender (io non sono d accordo che sia schiavo.....) ti ci accanisci, dicendo che non ci sono basi per dire questo (quando effettivamente cio' che scrive lascia trapelare che forse potrebbe eessere schiavo, anche se non lo e') e invece con daniele non perdi un secondo a dire che e' matto...a me non sembra matto...solo consapevole del ruolo che gioca qui nel forum...tutto qui....


Perchè qui dentro non si valuta la frase detta ma da chi viene detta!Se Daniele scrive la solita stronzata,chiara fa bene a risentirsi....non capisco gli altri interventi....!Se la stessa stronzata veniva scritta da altri l'effetto era diverso....!E qui dentro c'è veramente chi è molto più offenisivo di daniele....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Dicembre 2013)

allora : mi sono riletta i passaggi in cui ci sono i post di Daniele.
Secondo me non ce l'aveva con Tuba, ma ha contestato quello che aveva scritto.
Poi Chiara si è incazzata e lui le ha risposto così... ma non voleva alludere a nessuno.
Era una domanda retorica, ovviamente provocatoria.
Perchè di Daniele ognuno può pensare quello che vuole... ma non che si nasconda dietro giri di parole.
Scrivo questo perchè, secondo me, c'è stato un qui pro quo... ma magari sbaglio e Daniele si è orientalizzato.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' perche quando e' perplesso a dare dello schivo a Bender (io non sono d accordo che sia schiavo.....) ti ci accanisci, dicendo che non ci sono basi per dire questo (quando effettivamente cio' che scrive lascia trapelare che forse potrebbe eessere schiavo, anche se non lo e') e invece con daniele non perdi un secondo a dire che e' matto...a me non sembra matto...solo consapevole del ruolo che gioca qui nel forum...tutto qui....


Schiavo, non schivo. Perchè Perplesso non capisce un cazzo di niente ed io sì. Fine. Ciao.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Schiavo, non schivo. Perchè Perplesso non capisce un cazzo di niente ed io sì. Fine. Ciao.


 a a a..cala cala merlino....


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a a a..cala cala merlino....


ahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora : mi sono riletta i passaggi in cui ci sono i post di Daniele.
> Secondo me non ce l'aveva con Tuba, ma ha contestato quello che aveva scritto.
> Poi Chiara si è incazzata e lui le ha risposto così... ma non voleva alludere a nessuno.
> Era una domanda retorica, ovviamente provocatoria.
> ...


Sono d'accordo,daniele di tante cose neanche è al corrente....!


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI siamo alle solite,vi indignate a secondo della persona....quando dovreste indignarvi al di là della persona...ma ormai ho imparato a conoscervi per benino....!Non mi riservate grosse sorprese...purtroppo!


temo che tu abbia sbagliato persona perché navigo in solitaria e non c'è nessuno per il quale abbia trattamenti di favore.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> temo che tu abbia sbagliato persona perché navigo in solitaria e non c'è nessuno per il quale abbia trattamenti di favore.


Si vabbè....!A me non mi toccate il sor daniele.:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....!A me non mi toccate il sor daniele.:mrgreen:


a me mi o a me non mi non si dice.
lo so pure io, che voglio dire.....sono ignorante....


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....!A me non mi toccate il sor daniele.:mrgreen:


quante volte l'ho difeso? parecchie.però non è che gli si può dare la licenza di offendere perché gli siamo affezionati...èil contrario di quello che stavi dicendo in pratica


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora : mi sono riletta i passaggi in cui ci sono i post di Daniele.
> Secondo me non ce l'aveva con Tuba, ma ha contestato quello che aveva scritto.
> Poi Chiara si è incazzata e lui le ha risposto così... ma non voleva alludere a nessuno.
> Era una domanda retorica, ovviamente provocatoria.
> ...


anche io l'ho letta cosi sinceramente.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora : mi sono riletta i passaggi in cui ci sono i post di Daniele.
> Secondo me non ce l'aveva con Tuba, ma ha contestato quello che aveva scritto.
> Poi Chiara si è incazzata e lui le ha risposto così... ma non voleva alludere a nessuno.
> Era una domanda retorica, ovviamente provocatoria.
> ...


La prima che avrebbe dovuto prendersela sono io. Il verme era riferito al mio amante (in quanto tale) che Tuba ha definito giustamente un Uomo.
L'ho buttata sul ridere proprio perchè do' peso zero alle stronzate che scrive anche perchè SO di chi parlo e certe cazzate possono solo scivolarmi addosso dall'altro giorno più che mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....!A me non mi toccate il sor daniele.:mrgreen:


Ferrara = Kabul.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quante volte l'ho difeso? parecchie.però non è che gli si può dare la licenza di offendere perché gli siamo affezionati...èil contrario di quello che stavi dicendo in pratica


Ma dai che non voleva offendere il tuba su,ha esagerato senza volontà di dare del verme al tuba secondo me.E non voglio aggiungere altro.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che non voleva offendere il tuba su,ha esagerato s*enza volontà di dare del verme al tuba secondo m*e.E non voglio aggiungere altro.


penso tu abbia ragione su questo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Schiavo, non schivo. Perchè Perplesso non capisce un cazzo di niente ed io sì. Fine. Ciao.


E ora.... Comunque una certa attrazione su te indiscutibilmente la esercita...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*MA*



Minerva ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione su questo


Daniele non è al corrente di tante cose...proprio non le sa.D'altronde daniele è una preda fin troppo facile...!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione su questo


Ma non ce l'aveva no con Tubarao. Daniele ha scritto che i traditori sono vermi, e tecnicamente TubarANO traditore non è. E' stronzo, quello sì. Ma non traditore. Almeno attualmente e per quanto ne so.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ora.... Comunque una certa attrazione su te indiscutibilmente la esercita...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ora.... Comunque una certa attrazione su te indiscutibilmente la esercita...


Chi?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ce l'aveva no con Tubarao. Daniele ha scritto che i traditori sono vermi, e tecnicamente TubarANO traditore non è. E' stronzo, quello sì. Ma non traditore. Almeno attualmente e per quanto ne so.


bene


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Bene?*



Minerva ha detto:


> bene


Come bene?glia avete rotto il cazzo per una cosa che non voleva dire pure bene?????Mannajia la puttana....


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come bene?glia avete rotto il cazzo per una cosa che non voleva dire pure bene?????Mannajia la puttana....


...?
ma che sia tubarao o no si può dare ogni volta del verme o peggio e usare perennemente quei toni?


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


miss


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> miss


Ma se mi viene sempre sotto che devo fare? Le rispondo. Cioè: io la tratto come chiunque. Dovrei ignorarla altrimenti, ma io di base non ignoro nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se mi viene sempre sotto che devo fare? Le rispondo. Cioè: io la tratto come chiunque. Dovrei ignorarla altrimenti, ma io di base non ignoro nessuno.


no ragnaccio al limone...sei tu che mi importuni sempre...io sarei stata anche disposta a volerti bene,.....
evidentemente le cose carine non ti piacciono...e io sono troppo carina e coccolosa per uno come te


----------



## Principessa (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In generale sappiamo tutti che Daniele è eccessivo,esagera,e ogni tanto spara i suoi sfondoni.D'altronde a dirla tutta qui dentro ci tocca leggere cose ben più gravi di delle cazzate del sor daniele,sarà che a me il sor daniele fa tenerezza e quindi sono di parte!Io almeno so di essere poco oggettivo con daniele....!


A me Daniele non piace ma sono d'accordo con te, c'è di molto peggio.
Daniele non intendeva insultare direttamente Tubarao, vista la sua scarsa presenza, difficile che sappia dei legami nella vita vera.
Pure se fosse, prendendosela troppo si dà importanza eccessiva a un gesto infantile e stupido.
Anche Elio è stato offeso in modo molto diretto qualche volta ma sinceramente me ne sono sbattuta. E lui più di me.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no *ragnaccio al limone*...sei tu che mi importuni sempre...io sarei stata anche disposta a volerti bene,.....
> evidentemente le cose carine non ti piacciono...e io sono troppo carina e coccolosa per uno come te


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


Come chi... :mrgreen: perpli.. Hai sempre un occhio di riguardo x lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me Daniele ha fatto incazzare parecchio in passato. In realtà ora mi fa ridere. Dice cose così assurde che davvero lo leggo quasi come una macchietta.
> Non so se sia matto ma stabilito che è una persona con cui non ci puoi discutere se sei un traditore lo prendo per quello che é e ci rido su.


in generale la penso così anch'io
ma ignora qui, ignora lì, da queste parti bisognerebbe ignorare il 90% di chi scrive

no, io voglio che daniele (e chiunque) sappia esattamente come la penso se ci si esprime in certi termini in un discorso dove ci sono anch'io.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come chi... :mrgreen: perpli.. Hai sempre un occhio di riguardo x lui


ah......non io? 
io e sienne abbiamo capito male allora....
e' uguale mi riprdendo pure la freccia nella braccia


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se mi viene sempre sotto che devo fare? Le rispondo. Cioè: io la tratto come chiunque. Dovrei ignorarla altrimenti, ma io di base non ignoro nessuno.



Non ho fatto io l'affermazione. Ho solo risposto a te, che chiedevi, chi.
Può essere che è stato letto un po' come "questa la stuzzico un po' trattandola così". 
Ma ora sarà chiaro ... forse.


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come chi... :mrgreen: perpli.. Hai sempre un occhio di riguardo x lui



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... fantastico! ognuno legge come meglio può! 

credevo, che intendessi miss ... e così ho risposto a JB.

scusate! faccio solo casini! ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora : mi sono riletta i passaggi in cui ci sono i post di Daniele.
> *Secondo me non ce l'aveva con Tuba,* ma ha contestato quello che aveva scritto.
> Poi Chiara si è incazzata e lui le ha risposto così... ma non voleva alludere a nessuno.
> Era una domanda retorica, ovviamente provocatoria.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ardore e fervore, come nella migliore tradizione nazista.
> Senti oscuro: io sarò pure una provinciale del cazzo, ma permetti che dare del verme o asserire che a me piacciono i vermi non è né da assennati, né da morigerati, né da arguti. Se è per questo anche generalizzare alla cazzo non è granché intelligente. Se Daniele ha qualcosa da ridire su di me o su quel verme che mi scopo, lo può fare mettendo nome e cognome, *così da non coinvolgere altre persone che magari così vermi non sono.*



non importa: nel discorso che stavamo facendo rientrava anche tuba e mentre a faccia a faccia con me posso accettare anche l'insulto da chiunque, per lui chiedo rispetto. 

e sul secondo neretto: mi riferivo appunto all'ex di farfalla


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in generale la penso così anch'io
> ma ignora qui, ignora lì, da queste parti bisognerebbe ignorare il 90% di chi scrive
> 
> no, io voglio che daniele (e chiunque) sappia esattamente come la penso se ci si esprime in certi termini in un discorso dove ci sono anch'io.


hai non una ragione ma mille.
e questo vale per due o tre elementi che hanno questo modo di esprimersi che per me è piuttosto intollerabile.
tranne che gli stessi come fanno incazzare fanno pure ridere e a momenti alternati piacciono...ogni tanto personalmente faccio la vecchia brontolona ma mi sa che ce li teniamo così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me Daniele non piace ma sono d'accordo con te, c'è di molto peggio.
> *Daniele non intendeva insultare direttamente Tubarao, vista la sua scarsa presenza, difficile che sappia dei legami nella vita vera.*
> Pure se fosse, prendendosela troppo si dà importanza eccessiva a un gesto infantile e stupido.
> Anche Elio è stato offeso in modo molto diretto qualche volta ma sinceramente me ne sono sbattuta. E lui più di me.



a parte che lo sa eccome (ti ricordo che qualcuno ci ha ben sputtanati in lungo e in largo per mesi) penso anch'io che non si riferisse a nessuno in particolare.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai non una ragione ma mille.
> e questo vale per due o tre elementi che hanno questo modo di esprimersi che per me è piuttosto intollerabile.
> tranne che gli stessi come fanno incazzare fanno pure ridere e a momenti alternati piacciono...ogni tanto personalmente faccio la vecchia brontolona ma mi sa che ce li teniamo così.


e vorrei vedere...
non è che si può avere un mondo a nostra 
immagine e somiglianza ...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere...
> non è che si può avere un mondo a nostra
> immagine e somiglianza ...


ah no?
sarebbe perfetto


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ragnaccio al limone...sei tu che mi importuni sempre...io sarei stata anche disposta a volerti bene,.....
> evidentemente le cose carine non ti piacciono...e io sono troppo carina e coccolosa per uno come te



:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai non una ragione ma mille.
> e questo vale per due o tre elementi che hanno questo modo di esprimersi che per me è piuttosto intollerabile.
> *tranne che gli stessi come fanno incazzare fanno pure ridere e a momenti alternati piacciono.*..ogni tanto personalmente faccio la vecchia brontolona ma mi sa che ce li teniamo così.


è vero
io rido quando oscuro scrive certe sparate  un pò becere, da scaricatore di porto, ma mai quando sono riferite a persone che secondo me non lo meritano, tant'è che l'ho apostrofato quando parlava della moglie del conte in modi poco consoni
apprezzo anche l'espressività di JB e non ne ho mai fatto mistero

non mi piace la volgarità delle idee, piuttosto


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero
> io rido quando oscuro scrive certe sparate  un pò becere, da scaricatore di porto, ma mai quando sono riferite a persone che secondo me non lo meritano, tant'è che l'ho apostrofato quando parlava della moglie del conte in modi poco consoni
> apprezzo anche l'espressività di JB e non ne ho mai fatto mistero
> 
> non mi piace la *volgarità* delle idee, piuttosto



Ciao Chiara,

volgarità delle idee ... 
questa proprio non l'afferro. 

intendi, quelle etichette, tipo stigma su delle persone?

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... fantastico! ognuno legge come meglio può!
> 
> ...


Miss era scontata.... E si immaginavo che avrei spiazzato un pò.. (pure. JB) 
ho solo notato che ultimamente il secondo nome da lui scritto più di frequente dopo Free è perplesso che peraltro non raccoglie


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ragnaccio al limone...sei tu che mi importuni sempre...io sarei stata anche disposta a volerti bene,.....
> evidentemente le cose carine non ti piacciono...e io sono troppo carina e coccolosa per uno come te



Ciao miss,

mi devi scusare ... ma oggi difendo i miei amici (non intendo le persone)

i ragni sono dei cacciatori validissimi! Proprio incalliti!
Mi sembra, che tra tutti i tipi di ragni che esistono, tutti sono carnivori,
solo una specie è stata riscontrata che non lo è ... un bel mondo ... 
e sono dei veri artisti ... altro che ... 

solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> mi devi scusare ... ma oggi difendo i miei amici (non intendo le persone)
> 
> ...


CARNIVORI INCALLITI....giusto Sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> CARNIVORI INCALLITI....giusto Sienne



Ciao daniela,

sono anche sensibili alla musica ... 
e c'è una cosa ... in alcuni tipi, la femmina mangia il maschio ... 

sienne


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

la Chiara quando qualcuno nomina Tubarao


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Miss era scontata.... E si immaginavo che avrei spiazzato un pò.. (pure. JB)
> ho solo notato che ultimamente il secondo nome da lui scritto più di frequente dopo Free è perplesso che peraltro non raccoglie



secondo me Perplesso lo ha messo in ignore!


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao daniela,
> 
> sono anche sensibili alla musica ...
> e c'è una cosa ... in alcuni tipi, la femmina mangia il maschio ...
> ...


molto interessante..allora perche' JB scrive?

La sua mamma lo ha risparmiato per noi?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ragnaccio al limone...sei tu che mi importuni sempre...io sarei stata anche disposta a volerti bene,.....
> evidentemente le cose carine non ti piacciono...e io sono troppo carina e coccolosa per uno come te


Gesù.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù.


cosa???????


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> molto interessante..allora perche' JB scrive?
> 
> La sua mamma lo ha risparmiato per noi?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...

Eventualmente mia moglie, mica mia madre. Ma poi io non ho capito che vuoi tu da me, oltre a sognarti che ti dia qualche rosso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me Perplesso lo ha messo in ignore!


Che mestizia.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> la Chiara quando qualcuno nomina Tubarao


Che nessuno ha nominato.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> mi devi scusare ... ma oggi difendo i miei amici (non intendo le persone)
> 
> ...


io ti amo :risata:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Eventualmente mia moglie, mica mia madre. Ma poi io non ho capito che vuoi tu da me, oltre a sognarti che ti dia qualche rosso.


hai una moglie?
allora cambia tutto....
sono seria....


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Eventualmente mia moglie, mica mia madre. Ma poi io non ho capito che vuoi tu da me, oltre a sognarti che ti dia qualche rosso.


Io SOGNO ma sempre con gli occhi bene aperti ROSSO MIO


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che nessuno ha nominato.



ok, correggo

la Chiara quando qualcuno parrebbe anche lontanamente rivolgere il pensiero al Tuba!

...però così mi sa che si incazza con me:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai una moglie?
> allora cambia tutto....
> sono seria....


Aiuto.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai una moglie?
> allora cambia tutto....
> sono seria....


che ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, correggo
> 
> la Chiara quando qualcuno parrebbe anche lontanamente rivolgere il pensiero al Tuba!
> 
> ...però così mi sa che si incazza con me:singleeye:



Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... mi fai schiattare a volte!

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti amo :risata:



Ciao Simy

 ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Io SOGNO ma sempre con gli occhi bene aperti ROSSO MIO


Senti: non so di cosa parli. Non ti ho dato nessun rosso, mai. In effetti non l'ho mai fatto con nessuno. Non so perchè hai sta convinzione o perchè ce l'hai con me ma non ho fatto nulla e fino all'altro ieri (anzi fino a ieri) non avevo quasi idea che tu esistessi.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

*sienne*

sei tu devi scusare me....
io li ammazzo con la lacca.....prima li stordisco....diventano binchi con la lacca....poi...o mando le gattine, oppure prendo l aspirapolvere

scusa...non odiarmi


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy
> 
> ...
> 
> sienne




:bacissimo:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non so di cosa parli. Non ti ho dato nessun rosso, mai. In effetti non l'ho mai fatto con nessuno. Non so perchè hai sta convinzione o perchè ce l'hai con me ma non ho fatto nulla e fino all'altro ieri (anzi fino a ieri) non avevo quasi idea che tu esistessi.


Bravo visto che non  esisto :unhappy: IGNORAMI  invece di attaccare per PRIMO 
sono CHIARA?
Rileggiti le cose forse capirai...forse si ...forse no


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu devi scusare me....
> io li ammazzo con la lacca.....prima li stordisco....diventano binchi con la lacca....poi...o mando le gattine, oppure prendo l aspirapolvere
> 
> scusa...non odiarmi


:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu devi scusare me....
> io li ammazzo con la lacca.....prima li stordisco....diventano binchi con la lacca....poi...o mando le gattine, oppure prendo l aspirapolvere
> 
> scusa...non odiarmi



Ciao miss,

non ti odio ... ma ... ma ... ma ... 

perché proprio ucciderli? hanno una funzione importante!
non per nulla sono carnivori ... 
mettili fuori ... tanto che ti costa ... 

e caspita, proprio con la lacca. che morte! 
misssssss ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato:


dai te prego, sono orribili......
fanno schifissimo.....mi si mettono tra i panni stesi fuori in giardino e fanno tutte quelle ragnatele.....ma che e'?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> non ti odio ... ma ... ma ... ma ...
> 
> ...



stanno gia fuori...non li voglio manco in giardino


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu devi scusare me....
> io li ammazzo con la lacca.....prima li stordisco....diventano binchi con la lacca....poi...o mando le gattine, oppure prendo l aspirapolvere
> 
> scusa...non odiarmi


Sono scaramantica non li uccido..li lancio dall'attico sperando 
:nuke:
che come Superman possano agganciarsi alle pareti sotto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Bravo visto che non  esisto :unhappy: IGNORAMI  invece di attaccare per PRIMO
> sono CHIARA?
> Rileggiti le cose forse capirai...forse si ...forse no


Ma quando ti avrei attaccata? Che ho fatto?! Davvero, io non so di cosa diamine stai parlando.


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stanno gia fuori...non li voglio manco in giardino



Ciao miss,

dobbiamo parlare ... 

tu lo sai di chi è il mondo? vero? ... 

degli insetti ... tanti insetti ... tanti tanti ... ovunque ... 

e chi caccia gli insetti tra altro? 

il ragno! 

perciò ... togli le ragnatele, tanto le rifanno subito ...

ma lasciali fare il loro lavoro ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> dobbiamo parlare ...
> 
> ...


ma sienne,

sono brutti.....
e fanno schifo....
e belah.....non ce la faccio.....
pero per te faccio tutto giuro che non li ammazzo.....chiamo le gatte, ci pensao loro....a loro piacciono


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sienne,
> 
> sono brutti.....
> e fanno schifo....
> ...



Ciao miss

si, i gatti vanno bene. 

i miei mi portano a casa tutto e di più.
anche i rospi ... libellule ecc. e va beh ... 
solo un gatto ho dato via,
perché prendeva gli scoiattoli, più al giorno. 
così l'ho dato ad una famiglia in città ... 

ps: si, alcuni ragni sono brutti, in effetti. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu devi scusare me....
> io li ammazzo con la lacca.....prima li stordisco....diventano binchi con la lacca....poi...o mando le gattine, oppure prendo l aspirapolvere
> 
> scusa...non odiarmi


ma poverini:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero
> io rido quando oscuro scrive certe sparate  un pò becere, da scaricatore di porto, ma mai quando sono riferite a persone che secondo me non lo meritano, tant'è che l'ho apostrofato quando parlava della moglie del conte in modi poco consoni
> apprezzo anche l'espressività di JB e non ne ho mai fatto mistero
> 
> non mi piace la volgarità delle idee, piuttosto


Ma quando mai?sparate becere io?da scaricatore di porto?Adesso vuoi farmi anche passare per un provinciale del cazzo?Ad onore del vero io della moglie del conte non ho mai parlato male,ho solo detto che è un"Quadro antico"nulla di volgare ne becero.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?sparate becere io?da scaricatore di porto?Adesso vuoi farmi anche passare per un provinciale del cazzo?Ad onore del vero io della moglie del conte non ho mai parlato male,ho solo detto che è un"Quadro antico"nulla di volgare ne becero.


Quante volte qui dentro mi sono preso del terrone e del napoletano senza che nessuno sia intervenuto....dai ragazzi facciamo i seri però....!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte qui dentro mi sono preso del terrone e del napoletano senza che nessuno sia intervenuto....dai ragazzi facciamo i seri però....!


io ti ho detto cose carine


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> dobbiamo parlare ...
> 
> ...


Peccato che ho l'Alzhaimer che avanza e non mi ricordo l'autore e tantomeno il titolo (Ci fosse stato ancora Alce ce lo avrebbe detto al volo).

C'è un racconto di fantascienza, poche pagine, in cui si parla proprio di questo: un uomo si rende conto che le formiche della sua casa hanno deciso di ucciderlo (milioni e milioni di formiche che si coalizzano per ucciderlo). Riesce a sfuggire ad un paio di attentati ma alla fine si rende conto che prima o poi lo prenderanno. Ad un certo punto un ragno di casa sua gli dice che forse possono fare qualcosa, infatti loro sono su questo pianeta proprio per tenere d'occhio le formiche che se volessero potrebbero fare dei danni incalcolabili, per fortuna che ci sono i ragni a far loro guerra. I ragni capiscono che le formiche stanno architettando qualcosa perchè non si erano mai fatte cosi agguerrite contro gli uomini e quindi decidono di moltiplicare i loro sforzi per combatterle. L'uomo si sente al sicuro ma una notte, le formiche riescono comunque ad ucciderlo; agonizzante si rivolge ai ragni e chiede loro: Mi avevate promesso che mi avreste aiutato, perchè avete lasciato che mi uccidessero ? E il ragno: noi avevamo promesso che avremmo aiutato l'umanità non un solo uomo, tu sei una vittima accettabile, sarà una guerra lunga


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io ti ho detto cose carine


Tu sei carina....puoi dire solo cose carine!Se c'è un utente verso il quale non riesco ad essere obbiettivo è il sor daniele...mi ricorda troppo qualcuno che non c'è più nella mia vita....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*ah*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Peccato che ho l'Alzhaimer che avanza e non mi ricordo l'autore e tantomeno il titolo (Ci fosse stato ancora Alce ce lo avrebbe detto al volo).
> 
> C'è un racconto di fantascienza, poche pagine, in cui si parla proprio di questo: un uomo si rende conto che le formiche della sua casa hanno deciso di ucciderlo (milioni e milioni di formiche che si coalizzano per ucciderlo). Riesce a sfuggire ad un paio di attentati ma alla fine si rende conto che prima o poi lo prenderanno. Ad un certo punto un ragno di casa sua gli dice che forse possono fare qualcosa, infatti loro sono su questo pianeta proprio per tenere d'occhio le formiche che se volessero potrebbero fare dei danni incalcolabili, per fortuna che ci sono i ragni a far loro guerra. I ragni capiscono che le formiche stanno architettando qualcosa perchè non si erano mai fatte cosi agguerrite contro gli uomini e quindi decidono di moltiplicare i loro sforzi per combatterle. L'uomo si sente al sicuro ma una notte, le formiche riescono comunque ad ucciderlo; agonizzante si rivolge ai ragni e chiede loro: Mi avevate promesso che mi avreste aiutato, perchè avete lasciato che mi uccidessero ? E il ragno: noi avevamo promesso che avremmo aiutato l'umanità non un solo uomo, tu sei una vittima accettabile, sarà una guerra lunga


A me stanno simpatiche le formiche,i ragni ed i serpenti....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?sparate becere io?da scaricatore di porto?*Adesso vuoi farmi anche passare per un provinciale del cazzo*?Ad onore del vero io della moglie del conte non ho mai parlato male,ho solo detto che è un"Quadro antico"nulla di volgare ne becero.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Peccato che ho l'Alzhaimer che avanza e non mi ricordo l'autore e tantomeno il titolo (Ci fosse stato ancora Alce ce lo avrebbe detto al volo).
> 
> C'è un racconto di fantascienza, poche pagine, in cui si parla proprio di questo: un uomo si rende conto che le formiche della sua casa hanno deciso di ucciderlo (milioni e milioni di formiche che si coalizzano per ucciderlo). Riesce a sfuggire ad un paio di attentati ma alla fine si rende conto che prima o poi lo prenderanno. Ad un certo punto un ragno di casa sua gli dice che forse possono fare qualcosa, infatti loro sono su questo pianeta proprio per tenere d'occhio le formiche che se volessero potrebbero fare dei danni incalcolabili, per fortuna che ci sono i ragni a far loro guerra. I ragni capiscono che le formiche stanno architettando qualcosa perchè non si erano mai fatte cosi agguerrite contro gli uomini e quindi decidono di moltiplicare i loro sforzi per combatterle. L'uomo si sente al sicuro ma una notte, le formiche riescono comunque ad ucciderlo; agonizzante si rivolge ai ragni e chiede loro: Mi avevate promesso che mi avreste aiutato, perchè avete lasciato che mi uccidessero ? E il ragno: noi avevamo promesso che avremmo aiutato l'umanità non un solo uomo, tu sei una vittima accettabile, sarà una guerra lunga



Ciao Tuba

cacchio che fine  ... :rotfl:

bel racconto, mi piace. grazie. 

ma è proprio così ... 

sienne

ps: le formiche fanno danni enormi! 
soprattutto quelle grandi nere ... sono del legno!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, correggo
> 
> la Chiara quando qualcuno parrebbe anche lontanamente rivolgere il pensiero al Tuba!
> 
> ...*però così mi sa che si incazza con me*:singleeye:




impossibile :smile:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?sparate becere io?da scaricatore di porto?Adesso vuoi farmi anche passare per un provinciale del cazzo?Ad onore del vero io della moglie del conte non ho mai parlato male,ho solo detto che è un"Quadro antico"nulla di volgare ne becero.


La lingua ferisce...usala meglio...quando vuoi sai essere offensivo dai ammettilo:smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Chissà*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> impossibile :smile:


Chissà se un giorno free esternerà i suoi pensieri proibiti...ammesso che ne abbia....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Danielecala*



danielacala ha detto:


> La lingua ferisce...usala meglio...quando vuoi sai essere offensivo dai ammettilo:smile:


Io?io sono tremendo.


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?io sono tremendo.


Tremendissimo..


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in generale la penso così anch'io
> ma ignora qui, ignora lì, da queste parti bisognerebbe ignorare il 90% di chi scrive
> 
> no, io voglio che daniele (e chiunque) sappia esattamente come la penso se ci si esprime in certi termini in un discorso dove ci sono anch'io.


Infatti non lo ignoro, ma mi fa sorridere
Figurati lo dici a me cje non riesci ad ignorare. Ho dimostrato ampiamente di non saperlo fare


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> Tremendissimo..


Posso chiederti cosa ti cali?Si sono tremendo,ma se osservi bene c'è anche altro...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non lo ignoro, ma mi fa sorridere
> Figurati lo dici a me cje non riesci ad ignorare. Ho dimostrato ampiamente di non saperlo fare


Ciao belle chiappe...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come cazzo sia possibile non VENERARE UNO COME DANIELE!Ho un'altissima opinione di me stesso,giustificatissima,ma davanti a DANIELE NON POSSO FARE ALTRO CHE PRONARMI E BACIARGLI IL CULO!Trovo inaccettabile il comportamento di alcuni utenti verso una persona come DANIELE,morigerato,assennato,posato,giusto e arguto.SIETE I SOLITI PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO,l'invidia è una brutta bestia,se pensate di fermare un idea con i rossi e i vaffanculo sbagliate e di grosso.LE idee non si possono fermare,gli UOMINI come DANIELE hanno idee e le portano avanti con ardore e fervore!Vi spaventa la sua pulizia morale?la sua integrità?Il suo candore?problemi vostri,problemi di chi è abituato a vivere nell'ombra e si accontenta di un mesto raggio di sole ogni tanto....Daniele ,cari provinciali del cazzo ,vive al sole,non ha scheletri nell'armadio,vi spara solo in faccia che siete dei provinciali del cazzo!Se oscuro ha l'umiltà di accettare la sapienza di un DANIELE voi utenti normali dovreste solo tacere e abbeverarvi al suo sapere,ma siete inesorabilmente delle teste di cazzo e quindi l'umiltà non rientra nel vostro clichè comportamentale.Daniele ti chiedo scusa a nome di tutte le persone pensanti del forum e sono molto poche purtroppo,ti prego perdonali,e continua ad essere presente nella forma e nei modi che riterrai opportuni.Ancora scusa!


Questo vi sembra un post serio?Daniele mi sono preso secchiate di merda per averti difeso...a buon rendere...:rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa ti cali?Si sono tremendo,ma se osservi bene c'è anche altro...!


No niente CALA per ricordarmi di CALMARMI...sono del nord ma partenopea nel cuore.:up:


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> impossibile :smile:



ma il Tuba per caso è ancora a milano?
...ovvero a pochi km, che farei ovviamente a tutta velocità, dalla mia provinciale nonchè abituale dimora??


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà se un giorno free esternerà i suoi pensieri proibiti...ammesso che ne abbia....!:rotfl:


in effetti mi piacerebbe molto osservare l'utente Oscuro che fa manovra per entrare in macchina!

e mi sa che non sono l'unica!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



danielacala ha detto:


> No niente CALA per ricordarmi di CALMARMI...sono del nord ma partenopea nel cuore.:up:


Io sono partenopeo ma adoro le donne del nord....!Da perugia in su...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> in effetti mi piacerebbe molto osservare l'utente Oscuro che fa manovra per entrare in macchina!
> 
> e mi sa che non sono l'unica!:mrgreen:


Prometti di darmi una mano?


----------



## Principessa (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte che lo sa eccome (ti ricordo che qualcuno ci ha ben sputtanati in lungo e in largo per mesi) penso anch'io che non si riferisse a nessuno in particolare.


Non lo so questo. Sono mancata per molto. Da poco e in modo casuale ho letto di voi due.

Magari mi è mancata stranamente la malizia per cogliere certe battute, se qualcuno vi ha sputtanati e io c'ero.


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prometti di darmi una mano?



ok ti tengo aperta la portiera, di più non posso fare, non vorrei essere linciata!:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me Perplesso lo ha messo in ignore!


Ah boh


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> ok ti tengo aperta la portiera, di più non posso fare, non vorrei essere linciata!:singleeye:


Ma siamo solo io e te chi ti lincia?allora ci conto,grazie.:up:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono partenopeo ma adoro le donne del nord....!Da perugia in su...!


Di questo Forum mi piace il Conte e Oscuro

.........................................................
ho strani gusti lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

le signore e signorine mi piacciono quasi TUTTE!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei carina....puoi dire solo cose carine!Se c'è un utente verso il quale non riesco ad essere obbiettivo è il sor daniele...mi ricorda troppo qualcuno che non c'è più nella mia vita....!


Cioè tu ... ! (?)


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Danielacala*



danielacala ha detto:


> Di questo Forum mi piace il Conte e Oscuro
> 
> .........................................................
> ho strani gusti lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Si hai strani gusti..:rotfl:!Se ti piace il conte non può piacerti oscuro,oscuro è una brava personcina....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il Tuba per caso è ancora a milano?
> ...ovvero a pochi km, che farei ovviamente a tutta velocità, dalla mia provinciale nonchè abituale dimora??


:mrgreen: Ti piace il rischio :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu ... ! (?)


Anche,un amico al quale ero molto legato,con lui ho pianto dalle risate....,una pazzo vero,io sono un pazzo lucido.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok ti tengo aperta la portiera, di più non posso fare, non vorrei essere linciata!:singleeye:


Gattona rosa me fai morì dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche,un amico al quale ero molto legato,con lui ho pianto dalle risate....,una pazzo vero,io sono un pazzo lucido.


Mmmhh ok


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gattona rosa me fai morì dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che conto anche su di te....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che conto anche su di te....


Io non vesto di rosa però sei avvertito :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai strani gusti..:rotfl:!Se ti piace il conte non può piacerti oscuro,oscuro è una brava personcina....!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:sei una brava personcina ....non ho dubbi....

ma anche il conte dice la stessa cosa di se stesso ..

.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*In*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non vesto di rosa però sei avvertito :mrgreen:


Sei avvertita pure tu:conto su di te,faccio fatica ad entrare in macchina e ho bisogno di una mano.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

In tutto questo volemose bene finale, temo di non aver ancora afferrato come e dove avrei attaccato la simpatica polentona fuori e napolecana dentro Daniela. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:sei una brava personcina ....non ho dubbi....
> 
> ma anche il conte dice la stessa cosa di se stesso ..
> 
> .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma il conte dice di essere una brava personcina perchè sa di non esserlo,io dico che sono un bravo signorino perchè so di esserlo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Sai*



danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:sei una brava personcina ....non ho dubbi....
> 
> ma anche il conte dice la stessa cosa di se stesso ..
> 
> .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi stavo sposando con una daniela....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei avvertita pure tu:conto su di te,faccio fatica ad entrare in macchina e ho bisogno di una mano.....!


Solo una ?!


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In tutto questo volemose bene finale, temo di non aver ancora afferrato come e dove avrei attaccato la simpatica polentona fuori e napolecana dentro Daniela. Vabbè.[/Q
> 
> per me sei Matto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In tutto questo volemose bene finale, temo di non aver ancora afferrato come e dove avrei attaccato la simpatica polentona fuori e napolecana dentro Daniela. Vabbè.[/Q
> ...


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stavo sposando con una daniela....!


Il Conte lo ha fatto ...si è sposato con una Daniela 

.......uno a zero per lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In tutto questo volemose bene finale, temo di non aver ancora afferrato come e dove avrei attaccato la simpatica polentona fuori e napolecana dentro Daniela. Vabbè.[/Q
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Solo una ?!


Vabbè,non voglio approfittare....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non ha realmente capito dove ha toppato con te
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniè*



danielacala ha detto:


> Il Conte lo ha fatto ...si è sposato con una Daniela
> 
> .......uno a zero per lui.


Lascia stare uno a zero per me...fidati.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma tu sai di che parla?
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,non voglio approfittare....!


Sei un amico


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un amico


Ma certo....se mi serve più di una mano da brava amica....


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non ha realmente capito dove ha toppato con te
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fiammetta ....gli ho detto :OK ho capito male io ...lasciamo stare
> ...


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2013)

comunque per me ha ragione JB... io mica ho capito dove sta il nocciolo della questione. bo..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fiammetta ....gli ho detto :OK ho capito male io ...lasciamo stare
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fiammetta ....gli ho detto :OK ho capito male io ...lasciamo stare
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo....se mi serve più di una mano da brava amica....


Io come amica sono eccezionale


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2013)

Era un 3d dolce e romantico....

Non lo avete svaccato, di più......


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Bene*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io come amica sono eccezionale


Benissimo.....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Era un 3d dolce e romantico....
> 
> Non lo avete svaccato, di più......


A belle chiappe--....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era un 3d dolce e romantico....
> 
> Non lo avete svaccato, di più......


È la dura vita dei post qui dentro  Tu iniziane uno che parla di cicciolina e forse trovi che finisce con l'analisi del massimi sistemi o dell'amore tragico di Romeo e giulietta :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo.....!


OT mi spieghi che vuol dire la tua firma che son due giorni che cerco di decifrare ...fine OT


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque per me ha ragione JB... io mica ho capito dove sta il nocciolo della questione. bo..


Anche per me ha ragione JB:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT mi spieghi che vuol dire la tua firma che son due giorni che cerco di decifrare ...fine OT


Sai chi sono gli almamegretta?Sono un gruppo napoletano,fortissimo,una loro canzone è dedicata al sud e quelle strofe significano:Sud ....tu insisti ma io resisto,sud sei dentro al mio cuore,sei come il sangue nelle mie vene.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era un 3d dolce e romantico....
> 
> Non lo avete svaccato, di più......


Quando si dice....il professionismo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai chi sono gli almamegretta?Sono un gruppo napoletano,fortissimo,una loro canzone è dedicata al sud e quelle strofe significano:Sud ....tu insisti ma io resisto,sud sei dentro al mio cuore,sei come il sangue nelle mie vene.


Certo che li conosco .... Bella :good:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Gli piaci....!
> ...


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda che JB è così con tutti ( tranne Free e forse qualcun'altro) se per esempio io ora scrivessi:"JB bello lui simpaticone " lui leggendo alzerebbe gli occhi al cielo e penserebbe " e la madonna che palle questa"  basta saperlo e finisce li :carneval: Ciao supersimpa(JB)
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che li conosco .... Bella :good:


Insieme a Renato Zero sono il mio gruppo preferito,sono andato anche ai loro concerti...insomma non ero proprio a mio agio,tutti comunistoni e zecche..ma che vuoi farci...per amore della musica!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Anche per me ha ragione JB:up:


Sparatemi in culo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Muoio dalle risate...anche lui mi piace:rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insieme a Renato Zero sono il mio gruppo preferito,sono andato anche ai loro concerti...insomma non ero proprio a mio agio,tutti comunistoni e zecche..ma che vuoi farci...per amore della musica!


Comunistoni come me intendi :mrgreen: Renato piace anche a me un vero artista


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sparatemi in culo.


Ancora?uno ci si perde nel tuo culo spampanato!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunistoni come me intendi :mrgreen: Renato piace anche a me un vero artista


No,centri sociali ...cerca di capire non proprio il mio mondo...!


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era un 3d dolce e romantico....
> 
> Non lo avete svaccato, di più......


Mi scuso Farfalla per aver contribuito allo svaccamento

Sono felice per Te...penso di averlo comunicato prima che
questo 3d degenerasse.
anche se a parlar di vemi io non mi assumo colpe.
UN BACIO A VOI DUE


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sparatemi in culo.


No ma perché ti vuoi flagellare così :rotfl:Ah JB le stai conquistando tutte


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Da*



danielacala ha detto:


> Mi scuso Farfalla per aver contribuito allo svaccamento
> 
> Sono felice per Te...penso di averlo comunicato prima che
> questo 3d degenerasse.
> ...


E a me?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,centri sociali ...cerca di capire non proprio il mio mondo...!


Ok


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok


Allora ci conto...!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ci conto...!


Mannaggia per te ogni lasciata è persa :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mannaggia per te ogni lasciata è persa :mrgreen:


No,proprio no!


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Un polentone del nord,!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con daniele tutti professori di vita....!Adesso alla prossima frase razzista del cazzo vi vengo a cercare uno per uno....


Dai vieni qui dal contino
teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti aspetto per gli auguri di Natale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fora i teroni dal Veneto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,proprio no!


Quindi sei disposto a lasciare, ok


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Spero vivamente che te possa usare sempre a modo questa tua consapevolezza .... leggo a volte chi ha questa certezza abusarne


Ma dei è una delle sboronate matrainesche...
Anche se sa fulminare con uno sguardo lo ammetto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se arriva a dire...ma perdio in che mondo viviamo

Si naviga già in brutte acque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Certo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi sei disposto a lasciare, ok


Certo io sono uno difficile!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni qui dal contino
> teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti aspetto per gli auguri di Natale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Tranquillo che te li faccio pure a capodanno.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni qui dal contino
> teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti aspetto per gli auguri di Natale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ah conte non per dire ma se i teron e gli immigrati vanno fora dal Veneto non c'avete più la manodopera:mrgreen::singleeye:


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni qui dal contino
> teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti aspetto per gli auguri di Natale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Un bacio anche al Conte

arriva il bello proprio adesso che devo scappare
.............................................................

povero 3D.....da adesso in poi io ho l'alibi.
ciaoooo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2013)

N





danielacala ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco perche' amo la campania
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo io sono uno difficile!


Bravo


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere...
> non è che si può avere un mondo a nostra
> immagine e somiglianza ...


Tu dici?
Ma il mio mondo è così...
Se così fosse
non ci sarebbero molti turbamenti d'animo no?


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Aò*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo


Embè...con i miei trascorsi....!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero
> io rido quando oscuro scrive certe sparate  un pò becere, da scaricatore di porto, ma mai quando sono riferite a persone che secondo me non lo meritano, tant'è che l'ho apostrofato quando parlava della moglie del conte in modi poco consoni
> apprezzo anche l'espressività di JB e non ne ho mai fatto mistero
> 
> non mi piace la volgarità delle idee, piuttosto


Ma no credimi
Mia moglie ha riso...
Dell'immagine del moscon in te la minestra...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no credimi
> Mia moglie ha riso...
> Dell'immagine del moscon in te la minestra...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Infatti non sono stato volgare con il quadro antica dai...!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?sparate becere io?da scaricatore di porto?Adesso vuoi farmi anche passare per un provinciale del cazzo?Ad onore del vero io della moglie del conte non ho mai parlato male,ho solo detto che è un"Quadro antico"nulla di volgare ne becero.


Si in effetti avete avuto un inizio un po' burroscoso ma poi vi siete chiariti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte qui dentro mi sono preso del terrone e del napoletano senza che nessuno sia intervenuto....dai ragazzi facciamo i seri però....!


Forse perchè sei rimasto solo tu a sto mondo a prendersela per ste cagate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono partenopeo ma adoro le donne del nord....!Da perugia in su...!


Perugia è nord?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ah vero tu parti dal sud...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perugia è nord?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ah vero tu parti dal sud...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


In realtà è centro e c'entra sempre :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai strani gusti..:rotfl:!Se ti piace il conte non può piacerti oscuro,oscuro è una brava personcina....!:mrgreen:


Infatti lo dicono sempre tutti i napoletani...
ma poi sotto sotto sta la fregatura no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti mi è apparso l'angelo Raffaele...ma era Cutolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:sei una brava personcina ....non ho dubbi....
> 
> ma anche il conte dice la stessa cosa di se stesso ..
> 
> .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No no no 
io ho un solo motto
sempre e dovunque 
incula chiunque...

E vedrai come sistemerò le faccendine
Io magno
e il conto ti dico spediscilo ad Oscuro

che ti pagherà con Euro stampati in Campania....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse perchè sei rimasto solo tu a sto mondo a prendersela per ste cagate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,a me frega cazzi,è che ci vuole una misura nelle cose,tu pensi di essere spiritoso....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il Conte lo ha fatto ...si è sposato con una Daniela
> 
> .......uno a zero per lui.


Vero?


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti lo dicono sempre tutti i napoletani...
> ma poi sotto sotto sta la fregatura no?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Io mi sento napoletano al 50,per 40 romano e per 10 croato.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che te li faccio pure a capodanno.....!


Staremo a vedere...
Che tu possa partire da Roma per venire a Vicenza
è impossibile....

E se lo fai ti riderà in faccia come non mai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*COnte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?


Ma è vero che ascolti peppino di capri?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sento napoletano al 50,per 40 romano e per 10 croato.


Croato ? Bella la Croazia ci son stata 3 anni fa :up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Croato ? Bella la Croazia ci son stata 3 anni fa :up:


Insomma,per uno che ama napoli...anche se non ci vivrei mai....!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah conte non per dire ma se i teron e gli immigrati vanno fora dal Veneto non c'avete più la manodopera:mrgreen::singleeye:


Vuoi stare zitta?
Guarda che l'altro giorno sono stato circondato da dei marocchini
Avevano il coltello in mano

E io a loro fermi fratelli mussulmeni
nessuno di voi può toccarmi

perchè io sono il maialmondo...

E si dileguarono...

E dire che ne ho convertiti un paio stasera
con un cotechino

dato che ieri hanno fatto sul el mascio dai suoceri...

E come lo hanno mangiato eh?

Visto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*SI vabbè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi stare zitta?
> Guarda che l'altro giorno sono stato circondato da dei marocchini
> Avevano il coltello in mano
> 
> ...


SI come no,ti hanno trascinato nel cesso della stazione e ti hanno sfigurato il culo....e dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi stare zitta?
> Guarda che l'altro giorno sono stato circondato da dei marocchini
> Avevano il coltello in mano
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Maialmondo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non sono stato volgare con il quadro antica dai...!


Ma mica l'ho letta sta storia del quadro antico...
Però ti dico una cosa
Io ho fatto una megastampa di lei, 
Il suo volto anno per anno...dai 18 fino ai 46...

Non lo so...
Adesso sembra la faccia de un putanon...

Si è maializzata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me frega cazzi,è che ci vuole una misura nelle cose,tu pensi di essere spiritoso....


La Matra è vicentina.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Mamma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mica l'ho letta sta storia del quadro antico...
> Però ti dico una cosa
> Io ho fatto una megastampa di lei,
> Il suo volto anno per anno...dai 18 fino ai 46...
> ...


Ma dai che animale che sei....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> La Matra è vicentina.


Principessa è napoletana....!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che ascolti peppino di capri?:rotfl:


No mai sentito niente...
Manco so chi è...
Sono stato a Capri per un concorso organistico...
Che ho vinto...

Ma ovvio la preparazione dei musicisti del nord....sai com'è...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No mai sentito niente...
> Manco so chi è...
> Sono stato a Capri per un concorso organistico...
> Che ho vinto...
> ...


Grazie al cazzo suonavi solo tu,hai vinto tu...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Maialmondo!!!


Il mio nick completo è:
Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il Maialmondo Squarcialupi...

Ovvio le mie amiche sono tutte cortigiane insignite del titolo : Troiandra!

Ah tu sei la Troiandra di Persiceto!

Lunaiena è la troiandra Barotta...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo suonavi solo tu,hai vinto tu...!:rotfl:


Si vero gli altri sapevano suonare solo sulla carta
e avevano comperato il diploma no?
Falsificato pure quello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio nick completo è:
> Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il Maialmondo Squarcialupi...
> 
> Ovvio le mie amiche sono tutte cortigiane insignite del titolo : Troiandra!
> ...


Chi è persiceto o cosa è? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,per uno che ama napoli...anche se non ci vivrei mai....!:mrgreen:


Appunto splendida ma invivibile


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è persiceto o cosa è? :singleeye:


Nome della città della mia amica da persiceto no?
San Giovanni in Persiceto!

Bologna...
E ivi le campane fanno pon pin...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nome della città della mia amica da persiceto no?
> San Giovanni in Persiceto!
> 
> Bologna...
> E ivi le campane fanno pon pin...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cavolicchio vero ci devo esser passata quando andai a Ferrara, se non sbaglio


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto splendida ma invivibile


Infatti a me spaventa...
Cioè so che di sicuro non esco dalla stazione dei treni
senza venir scippato...

Da brave personcine no?

Poi mi diranno
Ueeeeeeeeeeeeee...quante storie per uno smarrimento...

Guardi le è caduto il portafoglio, da noi non si scippa eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolicchio vero ci devo esser passata quando andai a Ferrara, se non sbaglio


Bel posto!


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in virtù dei mille riguardi che qui si sono SEMPRE avuti per te mi aspetto le tue scuse a tubarao
> in caso contrario ti invito a non quotarmi, non nominarmi e ad andartene a fare in culo una volta per sempre


Pensa che questo non lo sapevo essendo io in Cina ed avendo molte ore di differenza da essere fuori alla possibilità di leggere tutto nel poco tempo libero a me concessomi. Ma pur questo, penso che chi sbaglia deve essere consapevole di aver sbagliato e di essere comunque una persona peggiore di altri, questa consapevolezza lo mette alla pari di un uomo per me, mentre solitamente chi sbaglia dice che tanto tutti sbagliano, che tanto tutti sono così, trova solo delle belle giustificazioni. La vita è la vita, si fanno delle scelte e queste scelte a volte rendono possibili certe azioni e altre volte no, reputo chi tradisce un ipocrita del cazzo, che sceglie una cosa ed il suo opposto e pretende che le persone le considerino alla pari di chi si piglia la responsabilità della propria scelta, anche a scapito di rinunce.
Ripeto una cosa, io non chiedo scusa a chi non sapevo chi fosse, e poi chi sei te per dovermi dire di chiedere scusa a lui? Chi sei te per lui se non nessuno? Non sei niente di niente e non hai il diritto di chiedere nulla a riguardo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> la Chiara quando qualcuno nomina Tubarao


Peccato che io non l'ho nominato e peccato che una donna non ha il diritto di difendere un uomo che non ha nulla a che vedere con lei. Io posso accettare la difesa di una moglie o di una fidanzata, ma di un'amante no, deve imparare quale è il suo posto e se fa male questa cosa, sappiate che è comunque giusto che sia così. Troppa confusione c'è nella mente di certe persone in questo sito, ma bisogna considerare che un amante non è nessuno, mettetevelo tutti nella capoccia e smettetela di trattare tutti come fidanzato 2 o marito 2 o viceversa, è una offesa incredibile difendere un amante mentre si fa del male al proprio coniuge, è davvero di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte che lo sa eccome (ti ricordo che qualcuno ci ha ben sputtanati in lungo e in largo per mesi) penso anch'io che non si riferisse a nessuno in particolare.


Ti ricordo che vivo in Cina da troppi mesi e leggo veramente poco, vi hanno sputtanati? Triste per voi, vuol dire che avete parlato troppo, se due persone sanno e due persone non parlano nessuno può sapere.
Del resto hai fatto tutto da sola adesso, io so una cosa che avrei gradito non sapere.

Ciao


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

Io non conosco Daniele. 
Chi mi fa un riassunto della sua storia? Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non conosco Daniele.
> Chi mi fa un riassunto della sua storia? Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?



Ciao

non è un integralista matrimoniale. 
lui non concepisce e giustifica in nessun modo il tradimento. 
ha una storia con vari colpi differenti, direi, molto pesanti,
già da piccolo. poi sì, è stato tradito anche due volte ... 
la prima volta, la superata. la seconda volta, 
gli è rimasto proprio sullo stomaco ... per vari particolari. 
e tutto ciò lo ha portato a definire una persona nell'insieme,
se si comporta in un certo modo ... più che altro è rigidamente
conseguente ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è un integralista matrimoniale.
> lui non concepisce e giustifica in nessun modo il tradimento.
> ...


Ognuno si crea le costruzioni logiche che può per reggere il colpo.. Alcuni riescono a conservare una certa flessibilità di pensiero, altri non possono e hanno bisogno di un castello impenetrabile per sentirsi al sicuro.
Solo che tutta questa rigidità non rispetta mai la vita che invece è multiforme e decisamente fluida.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che questo non lo sapevo essendo io in Cina ed avendo molte ore di differenza da essere fuori alla possibilità di leggere tutto nel poco tempo libero a me concessomi. Ma pur questo, penso che chi sbaglia deve essere consapevole di aver sbagliato e di essere comunque una persona peggiore di altri, questa consapevolezza lo mette alla pari di un uomo per me, mentre solitamente chi sbaglia dice che tanto tutti sbagliano, che tanto tutti sono così, trova solo delle belle giustificazioni. La vita è la vita, si fanno delle scelte e queste scelte a volte rendono possibili certe azioni e altre volte no, reputo chi tradisce un ipocrita del cazzo, che sceglie una cosa ed il suo opposto e pretende che le persone le considerino alla pari di chi si piglia la responsabilità della propria scelta, anche a scapito di rinunce.
> Ripeto una cosa, io non chiedo scusa a chi non sapevo chi fosse, e poi chi sei te per dovermi dire di chiedere scusa a lui? Chi sei te per lui se non nessuno? Non sei niente di niente e non hai il diritto di chiedere nulla a riguardo.


Non sei dio. Non hai il diritto di dire le cose che stai dicendo...
E te lo dice uma fidanzata che non ha mai tradito. 
I traditori sono persone come te e come me e alcuni di loro sono anche persone meravigliose....
Tu questo non puoi vederlo...allora chiudi gli occhi...e resta cosi...
Come si sta in cina?


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ognuno si crea le costruzioni logiche che può per reggere il colpo.. Alcuni riescono a conservare una certa flessibilità di pensiero, altri non possono e hanno bisogno di un castello impenetrabile per sentirsi al sicuro.
> Solo che tutta questa rigidità non rispetta mai la vita che invece e multiforme e decisamente fluida.



Ciao

detto così in generale, certo. 
ma resta il fatto che, in tutte le culture e strati sociali, anche quelle poligame, 
un tradimento è e viene vissuto come un torto ad una persona. persino i primati. 

che la vita sia multiforme, fluida e soprattutto imprevedibile ci sta. anzi, è così. 
ma nulla toglie al fatto che un tradimento non è un piscio d'uccello che ti ritrovi sul cappotto. 
un tradimento comporta una sequenza di tantissimi momenti e comportamenti che si scelgono. 
dal sorriso, alla carezza sulla mano, alle parole, ai passi, agli abbracci ecc. ecc. 
e le bugie a casa ... scuse, silenzi, ritiri, gentilezze mosse da sensi non chiari ecc. ecc. 

arrivare alla conclusione, che persone che arrivano a comportarsi così nell'ambito intimo
non possono essere belle persone, persone su qui porre fiducia, persone ipocrite ... 
è, in effetti, una conclusione valida ... che poi, lo si esprime in certi modi ecc. ecc. 
è un altro discorso. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non sei dio. Non hai il diritto di dire le cose che stai dicendo...
> E te lo dice uma fidanzata che non ha mai tradito.
> I traditori sono persone come te e come me e alcuni di loro sono anche persone meravigliose....
> Tu questo non puoi vederlo...allora chiudi gli occhi...e resta cosi...
> Come si sta in cina?



Ciao miss,

ma certo!  ... 

poi, vorrei proprio vedere chi ha la veste pulita pulita ... 

generalizzare non è mai una buona cosa. se non si tratta di avere due gambe. 
va beh ... solite storie ... spero che stia bene ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Come si sta in cina?


Con la mascherina antigas.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non conosco Daniele.
> Chi mi fa un riassunto della sua storia? Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?


Hai presente la volpe e l'uva?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai presente la volpe e l'uva?


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai presente la volpe e l'uva?


Insomma,almeno daniele ha una morale....almeno!


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

la volpe e l'uva non c'entrano proprio un tubo perché daniele è un bel ragazzo, è giovane , laureato e con un ottimo lavoro....secondo voi avrebbe problemi a trovare donne?
non penso proprio


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> detto così in generale, certo.
> ma resta il fatto che, in tutte le culture e strati sociali, anche quelle poligame,
> ...


ODDIO sienne non scrivere queste cose ...piango!

Meglio ridere ...domani si vedra'


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> mi devi scusare ... ma oggi difendo i miei amici (non intendo le persone)
> 
> ...


io aspetto solo l'occasione in cui comparirà in qualche post la parola 'troia', per leggere l'elogio della splendida madre dei maialini.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma il mio mondo è così...
> Se così fosse
> non ci sarebbero molti turbamenti d'animo no?


anche il mio è così 
infatti mica ho molti amici/amiche


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volpe e l'uva non c'entrano proprio un tubo *perché daniele è un bel ragazzo, è giovane , laureato e con un ottimo lavoro*....secondo voi avrebbe problemi a trovare donne?
> non penso proprio


Dai oh, vaffanculo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volpe e l'uva non c'entrano proprio un tubo perché daniele è un bel ragazzo, è giovane , laureato e con un ottimo lavoro....secondo voi avrebbe problemi a trovare donne?
> non penso proprio


Non mi riferivo al "trovare donne", ci mancherebbe. Che ne so io?

Mi riferivo alla domanda di feather "Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?". 
Secondo me l'integralismo deriva dall'incapacità di non essere in grado di superare in modo sereno, pacato (vogliamo dire in modo "normale"?) un fatto che tutto sommato può capitare nella vita: essere traditi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, vaffanculo.


eh ma è vero.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è vero.


 E si, e gira voce che stia sui 26 cm....forse è per questo che jb gli rompe le palle...!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è vero.


Ma tu consegneresti tua figlia a Daniele? O glielo consiglieresti, laureato (...) e tutto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si, e gira voce che stia sui 26 cm....forse è per questo che jb gli rompe le palle...!


di questo non so, per certe cose non mi fido della vox populi. Ma stira bene le camicie e anche questo va a curriculum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu consegneresti tua figlia a Daniele? O glielo consiglieresti, laureato (...) e tutto?


Oddio... mia figlia lo farebbe a brandelli dopo il primo enunciato.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio... mia figlia lo farebbe a brandelli dopo il primo enunciato.


Eh, meno male.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, meno male.


Ma come fa a non starti simpatico Daniele?ma non è adorabile?I suoi ideali,le sue uscite sarcastiche,io non capisco!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, meno male.


... ma farebbe a brandelli anche te, per i tuoi modi.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma farebbe a brandelli anche te, per i tuoi modi.
> :mrgreen:


Per lo più mi adorano, a me. Tranne casi. Carattere e tutto, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come fa a non starti simpatico Daniele?ma non è adorabile?I suoi ideali,le sue uscite sarcastiche,io non capisco!


Porca puttana.


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al "trovare donne", ci mancherebbe. Che ne so io?
> 
> Mi riferivo alla domanda di feather "Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?".
> Secondo me l'integralismo deriva dall'incapacità di non essere in grado di superare in modo sereno, pacato (vogliamo dire in modo "normale"?) un fatto che tutto sommato può capitare nella vita: essere traditi.



hemm...quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io aspetto solo l'occasione in cui comparirà in qualche post la parola 'troia', per leggere l'elogio della splendida madre dei maialini.


Le troie sono utilissime ...condivido il tuo retro pensiero:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le troie sono utilissime ...condivido il tuo retro pensiero:mrgreen:


La mia vita senza troie sarebbe stata triste e incolore.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di questo non so, per certe cose non mi fido della vox populi. Ma stira bene le camicie e anche questo va a curriculum.


Cacchio se stira bene le camicie acquista puntissimi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia vita senza troie sarebbe stata triste e incolore.


Vedi ma scherzi non si butta via nulla, l'e' tutto buono per ogni uso :mrgreen: Cazzeggiare prima di pranzo spero  faccia bene alla salute :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma farebbe a brandelli anche te, per i tuoi modi.
> :mrgreen:


 bene la ragazza ha idee chiare


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le troie sono utilissime ...condivido il tuo retro pensiero:mrgreen:


QUOTISSIMO:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per lo più mi adorano, a me. Tranne casi. Carattere e tutto, eh.


Cioè mentre sbuffi e ti ti giù a sequenza : e la Madonna ti stanno ad osservare adoranti ?!?!?!:singleeye: Ah però


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Mhaa*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> bene la ragazza ha idee chiare


Se fossi donna il mio uomo ideale sarebbe daniele....!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi donna il mio uomo ideale sarebbe daniele....!


Mo non t'allarga :mrgreen: Danielino lo trovo un tantino talebano nei modi  Magari dal vivo si contiene ma qui quando parte con i suoi anatemi :singleeye: L'e' un po' pesante


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia vita senza troie sarebbe stata triste e incolore.


guarda che il maiale di suo è un animale pulito ed intelligente almeno quanto il cane. E si affeziona pure.
La troia è una splendida madre, difende i suoi cuccioli anche a costo della vita e non li perde mai di vista.
Ok... magari sessualmente ha dei comportamenti non proprio morigerati.
Ma bisogna tener conto che si è accompagnata con un porco!


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bene la ragazza ha idee chiare


Anche mia figlia interrompe la DINASTIA delle sprovvedute...volta la schiena

se ne va' con un bel ...VAF :up:

poi mi dice che gliel ho insegato io...o signur


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mo non t'allarga :mrgreen: Danielino lo trovo un tantino talebano nei modi  Magari dal vivo si contiene ma qui quando parte con i suoi anatemi :singleeye: L'e' un po' pesante


Ok,s'allarga,ma è un uomo tutto di un pezzo.Anatemi?il linea di principio cosa gli si vuole dire?esaspera i toni,ma dovreste solo che da baciargli con ardore il sedere e non solo....!Uomini come daniele non ci sono più,almeno sai chi hai di fronte,visto l'ambiguità che gira....!Daniele è daniele non si discute!


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi donna il mio uomo ideale sarebbe daniele....!



uno che ti avverte che se lo tradisci ti mena?:singleeye:


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi donna il mio uomo ideale sarebbe daniele....!


Il mio danny


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> uno che ti avverte che se lo tradisci ti mena?:singleeye:


No,daniele è uno che ti avvisa che se gli metti le corna ti manda a cagare...il massimo!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> uno che ti avverte che se lo tradisci ti mena?:singleeye:


Be almeno sai a cosa vai incontro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



danielacala ha detto:


> Il mio danny


Danny sarebbe il cornuto ideale!Senza offesa!


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,daniele è uno che ti avvisa che se gli metti le corna ti manda a cagare...il massimo!



sei sicuro??


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sei sicuro??


Certo!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè mentre sbuffi e ti ti giù a sequenza : e la Madonna ti stanno ad osservare adoranti ?!?!?!:singleeye: Ah però


Più o meno.


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che il maiale di suo è un animale pulito ed intelligente almeno quanto il cane. E si affeziona pure.
> La troia è una splendida madre, difende i suoi cuccioli anche a costo della vita e non li perde mai di vista.
> Ok... magari sessualmente ha dei comportamenti non proprio morigerati.
> Ma bisogna tener conto che si è accompagnata con un porco!



Ciao Sbri


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


sono puliti si. quando dovevo pulire ogni sera la loro dimora, 
i bisogni venivano fatti sempre nello stesso angolo e dormivano
in un altro, come anche il mangiare ecc. e si affezionano tanto! 

PS: non sapevo che troia significasse porcellina, cioè mamma dei maialini ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno.


Porca troiazza!


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia teoria è che questi ultimi siano la netta maggioranza e proprio per ciò non credo a chi parla di tradimento prettamente fisico...che, secondo me, non esiste.
> tra l'amore e la pura performance c'è tutto un mondo variegato che contempla l'uso della materia grigia .



credo che il tradimento esclusivamente fisico non esista...se non con una donna a pagamento...
E per fortuna dico io ...credo che ogni persona che si conosce, si ama , ci fa emozionare appassionare ridere ci rende felici sia un arricchimento della nostra vita... una nostra crescita..alla faccia di tutti i perbenisti..
Dico anche altro..a volte è bellessima anche un amicizia con una donna che non è detto ma nemmeno escluso si trasformi in tradimento o sesso...bene...forse avete capito come la penso


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



ytumamatambien ha detto:


> credo che il tradimento esclusivamente fisico non esista...se non con una donna a pagamento...
> E per fortuna dico io ...credo che ogni persona che si conosce, si ama , ci fa emozionare appassionare ridere ci rende felici sia un arricchimento della nostra vita... una nostra crescita..alla faccia di tutti i perbenisti..
> Dico anche altro..a volte è bellessima anche un amicizia con una donna che non è detto ma nemmeno escluso si trasformi in tradimento o sesso...bene...forse avete capito come la penso


Perfetto!


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> credo che il tradimento esclusivamente fisico non esista...se non con una donna a pagamento...
> E per fortuna dico io ...credo che ogni persona che si conosce, si ama , ci fa emozionare appassionare ridere ci rende felici sia un arricchimento della nostra vita... una nostra crescita..alla faccia di tutti i perbenisti..
> Dico anche altro..a volte è bellessima anche un amicizia con una donna che non è detto ma nemmeno escluso si trasformi in tradimento o sesso...bene...forse avete capito come la penso


Io approvo cio' che scrivi..vorrei che il mio fosse un credo di 
puro convincimento e non opportunimo egoista


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volpe e l'uva non c'entrano proprio un tubo perché daniele è un bel ragazzo, è giovane , laureato e con un ottimo lavoro....secondo voi avrebbe problemi a trovare donne?
> non penso proprio


Tu ci staresti con uno che scrive le cose che leggi qui?
Io manco fosse il principe William
Credi che preferirei un operaio meno bello ma piú umano e che riesca ad avere rapporti con le persone senza insultare


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al "trovare donne", ci mancherebbe. Che ne so io?
> 
> Mi riferivo alla domanda di feather "Cosa lo ha fatto diventare un integralista matrimoniale?".
> Secondo me l'integralismo deriva dall'incapacità di non essere in grado di superare in modo sereno, pacato (vogliamo dire in modo "normale"?) un fatto che tutto sommato può capitare nella vita: essere traditi.


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ci staresti con uno che scrive le cose che leggi qui?
> Io manco fosse il principe William
> *Credi che preferirei un operaio meno bello* ma piú umano e che riesca ad avere rapporti con le persone senza insultare


A me sta cosa della laurea mi ha piegato. Porca puttana sembra di sentire parlare una nonna random.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno.


Che culo :mrgreen: Nada fatica massimo risultato


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che il maiale di suo è un animale pulito ed intelligente almeno quanto il cane. E si affeziona pure.
> La troia è una splendida madre, difende i suoi cuccioli anche a costo della vita e non li perde mai di vista.
> Ok... magari sessualmente ha dei comportamenti non proprio morigerati.
> Ma bisogna tener conto che si è accompagnata con un porco!


Il quale porco o per meglio dire maiale ha un'orgasmo lunghissimo ... L'ho detto io tutto bono non si butta via nulla :mrgreen: trattasi di demenza post prandiale :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ci staresti con uno che scrive le cose che leggi qui?
> Io manco fosse il principe William
> Credi che preferirei un operaio meno bello ma piú umano e che *riesca ad avere rapporti con le persone senza insultare*


... se si parte dall'assunto che le persone nella vita rispecchino l'immagine che danno di se qui, in ogni aspetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei sicuro??


Ma infatti mi sembrava di aver compreso che mentre ti manda a MVFC prova se la nuova sega funziona ( Dani sto scherzando) ... Dai a parole sembra più violento poi nei fatti probabilmente non lo è


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> credo che il tradimento esclusivamente fisico non esista...se non con una donna a pagamento...
> E per fortuna dico io ...credo che ogni persona che si conosce, si ama , ci fa emozionare appassionare ridere ci rende felici sia un arricchimento della nostra vita... una nostra crescita..alla faccia di tutti i perbenisti..
> Dico anche altro..a volte è bellessima anche un amicizia con una donna che non è detto ma nemmeno escluso si trasformi in tradimento o sesso...bene...forse avete capito come la penso


Io ho capito come la pensi ma non ho capito chi sei  Sorry


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... se si parte dall'assunto che le persone nella vita rispecchino l'immagine che danno di se qui, in ogni aspetto.


Bè comubque uno che scrive certe cose o è un attore un fake o non puó essere diametralmente opposto a quello che é qui.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me sta cosa della laurea mi ha piegato. Porca puttana sembra di sentire parlare una nonna random.


Devo ammetere che anche a me ha infastidito.
Se penso a Daniele per come é qui la laurea e la bellezza me le dimentico all'istante


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Devo ammetere che anche *a me ha infastidito.*
> Se penso a Daniele per come é qui la laurea e la bellezza me le dimentico all'istante


partendo  dal fatto che non ho mai approvato i suoi modi e soprattutto concetti...
certo per come si è posto con te e con molti altri capisco che non sia prioritario per te ma  descrivendo un ragazzo direi che sia normale indicare questo genere di cose.
qual è il problema?


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ci staresti con uno che scrive le cose che leggi qui?
> Io manco fosse il principe William
> Credi che preferirei un operaio meno bello ma piú umano e che riesca ad avere rapporti con le persone senza insultare


è buffo notare come io riesca sempre a discutere su due fronti opposti: con oscuro contro e con altri pro.
hai letto i miei messaggi iniziali e tanti altri?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me sta cosa della laurea mi ha piegato. Porca puttana sembra di sentire parlare una nonna random.


Anche a me. Dopo la laurea a Di Pietro, ecco un un altro duro colpo alla scuola italiana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè comubque uno che scrive certe cose o è un attore un fake o non puó essere diametralmente opposto a quello che é qui.


... o è uno che dice(scrive) cose qui che non può dire altrove.
Perchè qui ... non è la realtà, non è la sua realtà, non è la realtà dove è conosciuto come professionista, fidanzato, convivente, amico... dove probabilmente conoscono una persona capace, professionale, gentile... magari un po' introversa.
E non sarebbe neppure il solo a farlo, direi:singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,almeno daniele ha una morale....almeno!


Parafrasando non so chi, potremmo dire che la morale è come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno una.
Se parli di morale a Nitto Santapaola, ti dice che nella sua vita lui si è sempre comportato in modo corretto e ineccepibile e gli immorali sono gli altri. Se lo contraddici ti mangia vivo, perchè è pure licantropo.
Addirittura io potrei dirti, senza ironia, che ho una morale rigida e mi sono sempre attenuto a quella.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo  dal fatto che non ho mai approvato i suoi modi e soprattutto concetti...
> certo per come si è posto con te e con molti altri capisco che non sia prioritario per te ma  descrivendo un ragazzo direi che sia normale indicare questo genere di cose.
> qual è il problema?



generalmente si suppone che chi è arrivato a laurearsi abbia la mente più aperta, grazie proprio agli studi, e che abbia un bagaglio culturale più ampio, ovviamente
infatti spesso chiedono il titolo di studio anche in occasioni di vario tipo, che nulla hanno a che vedere con la ricerca di un lavoro


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> generalmente *si suppone *che chi è arrivato a laurearsi abbia la mente più aperta, grazie proprio agli studi, e che abbia un bagaglio culturale più ampio, ovviamente
> infatti spesso chiedono il titolo di studio anche in occasioni di vario tipo, che nulla hanno a che vedere con la ricerca di un lavoro


ma sai...se è per questo si suppone anche che sia più colto e a volte ti accorgi che non è affatto così.
era solo per mera descrizione di un ragazzo : alto, occhi azzurri....titolo di studio etc


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... o è uno che dice(scrive) cose qui che non può dire altrove.
> Perchè qui ... non è la realtà, non è la sua realtà, non è la realtà dove è conosciuto come professionista, *fidanzato,* convivente, amico... dove probabilmente conoscono una persona capace, professionale, gentile... magari un po' introversa.
> E non sarebbe neppure il solo a farlo, direi:singleeye:


mi ricordo bene che qua ha scritto di aver scoperto che anche la sua fidanzata aveva in passato tradito (non lui), e quindi per coerenza con i suoi delirii avrebbe dovuto mollarla in quanto merdaccia!


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche a me. *Dopo la laurea a Di Pietro, e*cco un un altro duro colpo alla scuola italiana.


in effetti, cvd


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai...se è per questo si suppone anche che sia più colto e *a volte ti accorgi che non è affatto così.*
> era solo per mera descrizione di un ragazzo : alto, occhi azzurri....titolo di studio etc



lo so, però è vero che generalmente si suppone

comunque, secondo me una laurea è apprezzabile anche solo per il fatto che dimostra l'impegno e la volontà impiegata per conseguirla, cose che credo si possano dire far parte del carattere di una persona


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ci staresti con uno che scrive le cose che leggi qui?
> Io manco fosse il principe William
> Credi che preferirei un operaio meno bello ma piú umano e che riesca ad avere rapporti con le persone senza insultare


Intervengo solo per dissentire sul 'più umano'.

L'umanità non si giudica dall'apertura mentale in fatto di corna. Né dal numero di insulti su un forum.
Anzi. Direi che spesso le persone che hanno sofferto e subito delle ingiustizie sono fin troppo umane così come é molto umano il muro difensivo che costruiscono intorno a loro, fatto di incazzatura e insulti.

L'umanità la fa anche tanto la storia di una persona, non solo il modo in cui reagisce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi ricordo bene che qua ha scritto di aver scoperto che anche la sua fidanzata aveva in passato tradito (non lui), e quindi per coerenza con i suoi delirii avrebbe dovuto mollarla in quanto merdaccia!


Guarda, se fosse coerente con i suoi deliri, come dici tu, avremmo letto di lui sui giornali.
Invece è andato a dirigere una catena di produzione in Cina.
Magari leggeremo di lui sui giornali qualcosa di buono, un giorno.
Io spero che presto non abbia più bisogno di venire qua, vedo che ne ha sempre meno e gli interventi sono completamente diversi.
Ma questa per lui è evidentemente una camera di sfogo, l'ha ben capito Oscuro.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche a me. Dopo la laurea a Di Pietro, ecco un un altro duro colpo alla scuola italiana.



però teniamo conto che Di Pietro è figlio di contadini e che era poliziotto, quindi credo si sia laureato mentre già lavorava, e in seguito ha vinto il concorso per entrare in magistratura
al di là dell'uomo politico, che personalmente non mi piace affatto, secondo me il percorso di cui sopra non è affatto disprezzabile


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi ricordo bene che qua ha scritto di aver scoperto che anche la sua fidanzata aveva in passato tradito (non lui), e quindi per coerenza con i suoi delirii avrebbe dovuto mollarla in quanto merdaccia!


Secondo me una persona che presta la propria competenza lavorativa e la propria cultura (acquisite qui, presumo) ad un paese aggressivo, schiavistico e commercialmente spregiudicato come la Cina compie un gravissimo tradimento della proprio paese, della propria gente, dei propri avi che hanno sputato sangue per rendere l'Italia un paese industriale per affrancarlo dallo sfruttamento. La nave non si abbandona quando si pensa che stia affondando.

E' un tradimento infinitamente maggiore che incontrare per caso una ragazza, farsi prendere dall'infoiamento e trombarsela dietro le spalle della propria fidanzata.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, se fosse coerente con i suoi deliri, come dici tu, avremmo letto di lui sui giornali.
> Invece è andato a dirigere una catena di produzione in Cina.
> Magari leggeremo di lui sui giornali qualcosa di buono, un giorno.
> Io spero che presto non abbia più bisogno di venire qua, vedo che ne ha sempre meno e gli interventi sono completamente diversi.
> Ma questa per lui è evidentemente una camera di sfogo, l'ha ben capito Oscuro.



ho capito, però se permetti quando dà delle merdacce al prossimo, minimo gli si può serenamente rispondere di cominciare con la sua fidanzata!


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che vivo in Cina da troppi mesi e leggo veramente poco, vi hanno sputtanati? Triste per voi, vuol dire che avete parlato troppo, *se due persone sanno e due persone non parlano nessuno può sapere.*
> Del resto hai fatto tutto da sola adesso, io so una cosa che avrei gradito non sapere.
> 
> Ciao



Non ho capito niente dell'ennesima polemica, ma sul nerettato hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però teniamo conto che Di Pietro è figlio di contadini e che era poliziotto, quindi credo si sia laureato mentre già lavorava, e in seguito ha vinto il concorso per entrare in magistratura
> al di là dell'uomo politico, che personalmente non mi piace affatto, secondo me il percorso di cui sopra non è affatto disprezzabile


condivido tutto: lavorava e aveva famiglia, tanto di cappello.
Condivido anche la visione dell'uomo politico


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, però se permetti quando dà delle merdacce al prossimo, minimo gli si può serenamente rispondere di cominciare con la sua fidanzata!


ma assolutamente d'accordo! Infatti io a Daniele ho fatto più di un cazziatone.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me una persona che presta la propria competenza lavorativa e la propria cultura (acquisite qui, presumo) ad un paese aggressivo, schiavistico e commercialmente spregiudicato come la Cina compie un gravissimo tradimento della proprio paese, della propria gente, dei propri avi che hanno sputato sangue per rendere l'Italia un paese industriale per affrancarlo dallo sfruttamento. La nave non si abbandona quando si pensa che stia affondando.
> 
> E' un tradimento infinitamente maggiore che incontrare per caso una ragazza, farsi prendere dall'infoiamento e trombarsela dietro le spalle della propria fidanzata.


ma infatti in cina che ci vai a fare? per i soldi
concordo con il tuo post lievemente xenofobo, nazionalista e autarchico:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me una persona che presta la propria competenza lavorativa e la propria cultura (acquisite qui, presumo) ad un paese aggressivo, schiavistico e commercialmente spregiudicato come la Cina compie un gravissimo tradimento della proprio paese, della propria gente, dei propri avi che hanno sputato sangue per rendere l'Italia un paese industriale per affrancarlo dallo sfruttamento. La nave non si abbandona quando si pensa che stia affondando.
> 
> E' un tradimento infinitamente maggiore che incontrare per caso una ragazza, farsi prendere dall'infoiamento e trombarsela dietro le spalle della propria fidanzata.


sulla cina purtroppo sarei piuttosto d'accordo perché , pur essendo affascinante nella sua cultura antica e da lpunto di vista dell'arte....lo disprezzo fortemente per parecchie cose.
però un giovane deve pensare al suo futuro ..a tuo figlio negheresti questa opportunità?io non me la sentirei


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per lo più mi adorano, a me. Tranne casi. Carattere e tutto, eh.



E ci credo, con quell'avatar ci fai sognare, nella realtà chissà, magari sei anche meglio!


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

parlare di un ragazzo ... mi sembra fuori luogo. 
non ha più 18 anni ... è un uomo!

alla sua età ero già mamma da un po' ... 

e avere una laurea, non è garanzia per nulla. 
e la bellezza è una cosa moooolto relativa. 
una persona può avere lineamenti perfetti,
ma se è brutta dentro ... anche l'esteriorità
perderà assolutamente in bellezza ... 

perciò, di cosa si sta parlando?

solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla cina purtroppo sarei piuttosto d'accordo perché , pur essendo affascinante nella sua cultura antica e da lpunto di vista dell'arte....lo disprezzo fortemente per parecchie cose.
> però un giovane deve pensare al suo futuro .*.a tuo figlio negheresti questa opportunità?i*o non me la sentirei



Minerva scusa, ma che domanda è?
a volte non ti capisco...come farebbe in pratica un genitore a negare tale opportunità?
si aggrappa ai tendaggi in lacrime?
non caccia i soldi del biglietto?


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *parlare di un ragazzo ... mi sembra fuori luogo.
> non ha più 18 anni ... è un uomo!
> ...


hai ragione.
era una descrizione (cosa mi è girato , santo cielo) per dire che non doveva invidiare nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è buffo notare come io riesca sempre a discutere su due fronti opposti: con oscuro contro e con altri pro.
> hai letto i miei messaggi iniziali e tanti altri?


Si
È un altro discorso il mio
Hai detto che a daniele non manca nulla per essere pieno di donne perchè bello e laureato
Io credo che, ripeto per come lo leggo, gli manchi molto
Forse perché se penso a cosa guardo i un uomo il titolo di studio non é nelle proorità


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *Minerva scusa, ma che domanda è?*
> a volte non ti capisco...come farebbe in pratica un genitore a negare tale opportunità?
> si aggrappa ai tendaggi in lacrime?
> non caccia i soldi del biglietto?


aiuto...retorica


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aiuto...retorica



ma perchè caspita tiri in ballo i genitori?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè caspita tiri in ballo i genitori?:singleeye:


 ma che ne so.....era per dire se si poteva rinunciare una opportunità del genere:miiiii:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dissentire sul 'più umano'.
> 
> L'umanità non si giudica dall'apertura mentale in fatto di corna. Né dal numero di insulti su un forum.
> Anzi. Direi che spesso le persone che hanno sofferto e subito delle ingiustizie sono fin troppo umane così come é molto umano il muro difensivo che costruiscono intorno a loro, fatto di incazzatura e insulti.
> ...


Sicuramente. 
Ma io certi modi non li tollero e ai miei occhi passi subito dalla parte del torto.


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> era una descrizione (cosa mi è girato , santo cielo) per dire che non doveva invidiare nessuno.



Ciao Minerva,

mi devi scusare. non capisco il significato della tua frase. 
non so, se è ironico o cinico o serio o ... non lo so. 

per me vi è una differenza. nel senso che, da ragazzo 
si sperimenta, ci si trasforma ecc. molte cose stanno in evoluzione. 
lui, oltre al fatto dell'età, occupa un posto di lavoro con responsabilità,
con rapporti verticali ecc. prende decisioni importanti ecc. perciò,
il passaggio lo ha strafatto! se questo è il suo modo di rapportarsi,
benissimo. è libero di farlo, figuriamoci. ma scusanti non ve ne sono più. 
si assume, come chiunque, le conseguenze di tale comportamento ecc. 
e collocazioni come tutti gli altri. almeno per me, è così ... più o meno ... 
che poi, chiudo l'occhio ... ok ... è un aspetto mio personale ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culo :mrgreen: Nada fatica massimo risultato


Ma è difficile essere me.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, se fosse coerente con i suoi deliri, come dici tu, avremmo letto di lui sui giornali.
> Invece è andato a dirigere una catena di produzione in Cina.
> Magari leggeremo di lui sui giornali qualcosa di buono, un giorno.
> Io spero che presto non abbia più bisogno di venire qua, vedo che ne ha sempre meno e gli interventi sono completamente diversi.
> Ma questa per lui è evidentemente una camera di sfogo, l'ha ben capito Oscuro.


In effetti lo penso anche io, qui va oltre  e alcune volte  in modo esagerato, e' volutamente provocatorio  ma nella vita reale dubito si comporti  esattamente così


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti lo penso anche io, qui va oltre  e alcune volte  in modo esagerato, e' volutamente provocatorio  ma nella vita reale dubito si comporti  esattamente così


Quindi se mi incontra di persona non mi da della merda mentre qui si. 
Bé motivo in più per non comprenderlo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti in cina che ci vai a fare? per i soldi
> concordo con il tuo post lievemente xenofobo, nazionalista e autarchico:mrgreen:


Ma solo lievemente


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne so.....era per dire se si poteva rinunciare una opportunità del genere:miiiii:



forse tu vedi Daniele come se fosse ancora un ragazzino, invece è tra i 30 e 40 anni (mi pare di ricordare) e ha avuto diverse esperienze di vario tipo
e poi non ha detto che menava/ha menato pure la madre? o ricordo male?
nel caso, ritiro


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E ci credo, con quell'avatar ci fai sognare, nella realtà chissà, magari sei anche meglio!


Oddio. Mi dicono somigli a questo o quello, tra i quali più volte anche quel Brando. Non so, non lo so. Penso di fare la mia porca figura, ma di solito quello che piace di me, per assurdo che possa sembrare, è proprio il carattere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> mi devi scusare. non capisco il significato della tua frase.
> non so, se è ironico o cinico o serio o ... non lo so.
> ...


serio


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se mi incontra di persona non mi da della merda mentre qui si.
> Bé motivo in più per non comprenderlo


Non credo ti direbbe "approvo il tuo passato"  ma certo non userebbe  i modi ed i toni che usa qui. Il forum lo ha usato come valvola di sfogo  per scaricare la rabbia nascente dal suo passato.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma io certi modi non li tollero e ai miei occhi passi subito dalla parte del torto.


Quindi le buone maniere per te sono fondamentali?
Allora non potremo mai capirci.
Io preferisco  un uomo di cui potermi fidare anche se magari un po' grezzo nei modi e nelle incazzature piuttosto che un gentleman che però non si fa scrupoli a ingannarmi.
Questo per quanto riguarda me. Nel bene e nel male preferisco avere ben chiaro chi ho davanti, come vive e come la pensa.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è difficile essere me.


Ah ma non era in senso di invidia ma dal tuo punto di vista ... A me non interessano le eventuali collezioni


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, se fosse coerente con i suoi deliri, come dici tu, avremmo letto di lui sui giornali.
> Invece è andato a dirigere una catena di produzione in Cina.
> Magari leggeremo di lui sui giornali qualcosa di buono, un giorno.
> Io spero che presto non abbia più bisogno di venire qua, vedo che ne ha sempre meno e gli interventi sono completamente diversi.
> Ma questa per lui è evidentemente una camera di sfogo, l'ha ben capito Oscuro.


Infatti è incoerente. Lui però VORREBBE comportarsi come dice. Il fatto che non lo faccia non vuol dire di per sè che si renda conto che sarebbe SBAGLIATO, non lo fa perchè viene qui a sfogarsi, dove nella vita con tutta probabilità sta in un angoletto e non dice mezza parola. E non è una differenza da poco.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi le buone maniere per te sono fondamentali?
> Allora non potremo mai capirci.
> Io preferisco  un uomo di cui potermi fidare anche se magari un po' grezzo nei modi e nelle incazzature piuttosto che un gentleman che però non si fa scrupoli a ingannarmi.
> Questo per quanto riguarda me. Nel bene e nel male preferisco avere ben chiaro chi ho davanti, come vive e come la pensa.


Esistono gentlemen che non ingannano 
Le buone maniere e l'educazione sono fondamentali per me


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è incoerente. Lui però VORREBBE comportarsi come dice. Il fatto che non lo faccia non vuol dire di per sè che si renda conto che sarebbe SBAGLIATO, non lo fa perchè viene qui a sfogarsi, dove nella vita con tutta probabilità sta in un angoletto e non dice mezza parola. E non è una differenza da poco.


tu invece sei maleducato qui e fuori allo stesso modo e te ne vanti pure?
ammazza , vorrei conoscere le donnine alle quali dici di garbare:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio. Mi dicono somigli a questo o quello, tra i quali più volte anche quel Brando. Non so, non lo so. Penso di fare la mia porca figura, ma di solito quello che piace di me, per assurdo che possa sembrare, è proprio il carattere.


Io trovo divertente perché qui ti leggo come uno che si scogliona facilmente :mrgreen::mrgreen: Per me una manna ... :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> generalmente si suppone che chi è arrivato a laurearsi abbia la mente più aperta, grazie proprio agli studi, e che abbia un bagaglio culturale più ampio, ovviamente
> infatti spesso chiedono il titolo di studio anche in occasioni di vario tipo, che nulla hanno a che vedere con la ricerca di un lavoro


Lavoro in ambienti frequentati da laureati da decenni. Per fare un esempio: se andassi al bagno in una latrina pubblica del Suk di Marrakesh, probabilmente lo troverei più pulito rispetto a quelli frequentati da questo signori rigorosamente in giacca e cravatta.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu invece sei maleducato qui e fuori allo stesso modo e te ne vanti pure?
> ammazza , vorrei conoscere le donnine alle quali dici di garbare:singleeye:


Se ti mando a fare in culo ho tutte le ragioni del mondo e faccio oltremodo bene perchè sei una cazzona che a volte prima di scrivere dovrebbe pensarci venticinque volte. Fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io trovo divertente perché qui ti leggo come uno che si scogliona facilmente :mrgreen::mrgreen: Per me una manna ... :rotfl:


E' vero, ma dipende dalle persone e dal contesto. A volte però taglio corto perchè già so tutto.


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio. Mi dicono somigli a questo o quello, tra i quali più volte anche quel Brando. Non so, non lo so. Penso di fare la mia porca figura, ma di solito quello che piace di me, per assurdo che possa sembrare, è *proprio il carattere.*



Ci credo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti mando a fare in culo ho tutte le ragioni del mondo e faccio oltremodo bene perchè sei una cazzona che a volte prima di scrivere dovrebbe pensarci venticinque volte. Fine.


ma chi se ne importa di quel che dici a me....mi riferisco a ben altri insulti riferiti a donne tipo circe ,
pessimo daniele ma anche tu non ci vai leggero.e lui per sofferenza, tu per divertimento


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lavoro in ambienti frequentati da laureati da decenni. Per fare un esempio: se andassi al bagno in una latrina pubblica del Suk di Marrakesh, probabilmente lo troverei più pulito rispetto a quelli frequentati da questo signori rigorosamente in giacca e cravatta.


ma perchè tu ovviamente vai nel bagno degli uomini
quelli delle donne sono decisamente meglio!

comunque il titolo di studio, sarà anche brutto dirlo, ma fa sempre scena, cinema, apparenza, o come lo vogliamo chiamare


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lavoro in ambienti frequentati da laureati da decenni. Per fare un esempio: se andassi al bagno in una latrina pubblica del Suk di Marrakesh, probabilmente lo troverei più pulito rispetto a quelli frequentati da questo signori rigorosamente in giacca e cravatta.


vabé....è sacrosanto il fatto che la laurea non sia sinonimo di buona educazione però non facciamo che tutti i laureati son sporcaccioni
dipende dalle persone, è quasi ridicolo dirlo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne importa di quel che dici a me....mi riferisco a ben altri insulti riferiti a donne tipo circe ,
> pessimo daniele ma anche tu non ci vai leggero.e lui per sofferenza, tu per divertimento


No, tu parli per te. Ti ripeto: pensa prima di scrivere. Altrimenti non scrivere e basta, se sei in dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè tu ovviamente vai nel bagno degli uomini
> quelli delle donne sono decisamente meglio!
> 
> comunque il titolo di studio, sarà anche brutto dirlo, *ma fa sempre scena, cinema, apparenza, o come lo vogliamo chiamare*


ma ci sarà pure gente che si è fatta il culo per studiare e si sarà sacrificata.
ma cos'è questo pregiudizio al contrario?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, ma dipende dalle persone e dal contesto. A volte però taglio corto perchè già so tutto.


Nun te preoccupa che ho notato che tagli corto. ...sul "so tutto" credo intendi che sai come finisce la discussione o per lo meno pensi di sapere.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nun te preoccupa che ho notato che tagli corto. ...*sul "so tutto" credo intendi che sai come finisce la discussione* o per lo meno pensi di sapere.


Esatto.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma ci sarà pure gente che si è fatta il culo per studiare e si sarà sacrificata.*
> ma cos'è questo pregiudizio al contrario?



certo
a parte il fatto che prima tu mi sembravi denigrare Di Pietro, il che va a contraddirti, dicevo solo che, prima di scoprire se in effetti gli studi hanno dato i frutti sperati e consoni, il titolo di studio fa comunque, a prescindere, un certo "effetto"
non so se mi sono spiegata, nessun pregiudizio


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo
> a parte il fatto che prima tu mi sembravi denigrare Di Pietro, il che va a contraddirti, dicevo solo che, prima di scoprire se in effetti gli studi hanno dato i frutti sperati e consoni, il titolo di studio fa comunque, a prescindere, un certo "effetto"
> non so se mi sono spiegata, nessun pregiudizio


Effetto? Ma su chi? Su una donna?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci sarà pure gente che si è fatta il culo per studiare e si sarà sacrificata.
> ma cos'è questo pregiudizio al contrario?


Nessun pregiudizio, per carità, anzi.

Convinto assertore che la maleducazione, come la buona educazione del resto, è trasversale a titoli di studio, età, sesso, colore della pelle e collocazione geografica.

Però quello che sostiene Free purtroppo non è affatto peregrino.

Poso portarti esempi di grossi enti, il classico posto sicuro (situazioni dalle quali mi sono sempre guardato bene) che magari preferiscono assumere, per un posto che prevede competenze, ad esempio, informatiche, un laureato magari in fisica con uno o due esami d'informatica generale che un perito informatico con anni d'esperienza alle spalle.

La cartina tornasole del resto la fanno i colloqui d'assunzione: ne ho fatti a iosa, sia per aziende Italiane che per posizioni all'estero. Inutile dire che quelli che ho sostenuto per aziende estere sembravano quasi esami universitari, mentre in un paio di volte, non scherzo, qui in Italia sono riuscito a cavarmela con un paio di supercazzole ben riuscite.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo
> a parte il fatto che prima *tu mi sembravi denigrare Di Pietro*, il che va a contraddirti, dicevo solo che, prima di scoprire se in effetti gli studi hanno dato i frutti sperati e consoni, il titolo di studio fa comunque, a prescindere, un certo "effetto"
> non so se mi sono spiegata, nessun pregiudizio


sì, è ignorante  a livello grammaticale ma apprezzabile dal punto di vista dei sacrifici che può aver fatto per studiare.
se poi vuoi segnalare le mie contraddizioni ne hai di lavoro da fare.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Effetto? Ma su chi? Su una donna?



in generale, anche in ambito non lavorativo, in occasioni di vario tipo


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun pregiudizio, per carità, anzi.
> 
> Convinto assertore che la maleducazione, come la buona educazione del resto, è trasversale a titoli di studio, età, sesso, colore della pelle e collocazione geografica.
> 
> ...


se mi vuoi dire che lo studio non fa il monaco mi puoi trovare d'accordo ma che addirittura peggiori la gente mi pare un po' assurdo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun pregiudizio, per carità, anzi.
> 
> Convinto assertore che la maleducazione, come la buona educazione del resto, è trasversale a titoli di studio, età, sesso, colore della pelle e collocazione geografica.
> 
> ...


Nei grossi enti che dici tu la laurea in realtà è più uno status quo che qualcosa di effettivamente utile sul campo.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, è ignorante  a livello grammaticale ma apprezzabile dal punto di vista dei sacrifici che può aver fatto per studiare.
> *se poi vuoi segnalare le mie contraddizioni ne hai di lavoro da fare.*



così sei ingiusta con me, si parlava dello stesso argomento pochi post sopra, e a te sembra che io vada a ravanare in tutto il forum alla ricerca di tue contraddizioni? sob!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi vuoi dire che lo studio non fa il monaco mi puoi trovare d'accordo ma che addirittura peggiori la gente mi pare un po' assurdo


Dipende dal materiale di partenza, come per tutto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> così sei ingiusta con me, si parlava dello stesso argomento pochi post sopra, e a te sembra che io vada a ravanare in tutto il forum alla ricerca di tue contraddizioni? sob!


panterina non piangere....daniele vaffanculo, ma che sto discutendo nel post di farfalla di cina e di pietro?
:singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun pregiudizio, per carità, anzi.
> 
> Convinto assertore che la maleducazione, come la buona educazione del resto, è trasversale a titoli di studio, età, sesso, colore della pelle e collocazione geografica.
> 
> ...


caro Tuba, a me hanno chiesto il titolo di studio anche in procura in qualità di indagata, per dire!

e proprio 2 giorni fa al mio compagno che è obbligato ad andare al sert per tenersi la patente, il medico legale ha chiesto il suo e il mio titolo di studio, da scrivere nella relazione, per dire 2!

ci sono mille occasioni in cui il titolo di studio viene preso come sorta di indizio riguardo all'ambiente in cui si è vissuti/si vive, in generale
ad es. nei sondaggi lo chiedono sempre


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nei grossi enti che dici tu la laurea in realtà è più uno status quo che qualcosa di effettivamente utile sul campo.


Vero. Purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in generale, anche in ambito non lavorativo, in occasioni di vario tipo


Ah ok 
Lavorativamente mi sembra giusto


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> panterina non piangere....daniele vaffanculo, ma che sto discutendo nel post di farfalla di cina e *di* pietro?
> :singleeye:



hai scordato una di!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Tuba, a me hanno chiesto il titolo di studio anche in procura in qualità di indagata, per dire!
> 
> e proprio 2 giorni fa al mio compagno che è obbligato ad andare al sert per tenersi la patente, il medico legale ha chiesto il suo e il mio titolo di studio, da scrivere nella relazione, per dire 2!
> 
> ...


Indagata? Cacchio e pensare che sei tutta rosa e batuffolosa


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Tuba, a me hanno chiesto il titolo di studio anche in procura in qualità di indagata, per dire!
> 
> e proprio 2 giorni fa al mio compagno che è obbligato ad andare al sert per tenersi la patente, il medico legale ha chiesto il suo e il mio titolo di studio, da scrivere nella relazione, per dire 2!
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Dicembre 2013)

*io non sono mica laureata*

.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indagata? Cacchio e pensare che sei tutta rosa e batuffolosa



infatti ho fatto colpo, con il rosa e la laurea li ho stesi


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai scordato una di!


no, si è dissociata e dice che andrà in cina per per protesta


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


che bel ricamino che mi hai fatto! grazie
si lavora oggi, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che bel ricamino che mi hai fatto! grazie
> si lavora oggi, eh?


Eh, ne approfitto che devo andare a montare.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ne approfitto che devo andare a montare.



perchè, ricami sempre prima di montare??
sei strano forte!


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun pregiudizio, per carità, anzi.
> 
> Convinto assertore che la maleducazione, come la buona educazione del resto, è trasversale a titoli di studio, età, sesso, colore della pelle e collocazione geografica.
> 
> ...




Ciao 

la laura qui ha un valore relativo, anche sul posto di lavoro. 
se vali, rimani. se non vali, te ne vai a casa. Punto. 
Infatti qui, nei sondaggi, chiedono più che altro che posto di lavoro occupi. 
Cioè, "kader 1, 2, 3 ecc." ... Che è più indicativo. 

Poi, non lo so. Ma spesso, chi occupa posti alti, ha un ritmo di lavoro
che fa paura. Cioè, oltrepassano tranquillamente anche le 12 ore al giorno
con responsabilità pesanti ... ed è ovvio che ciò ha qualche influenza sullo stomaco ... 



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che questo non lo sapevo essendo io in Cina ed avendo molte ore di differenza da essere fuori alla possibilità di leggere tutto nel poco tempo libero a me concessomi. Ma pur questo, penso che chi sbaglia deve essere consapevole di aver sbagliato e di essere comunque una persona peggiore di altri, questa consapevolezza lo mette alla pari di un uomo per me, mentre solitamente chi sbaglia dice che tanto tutti sbagliano, che tanto tutti sono così, trova solo delle belle giustificazioni. La vita è la vita, si fanno delle scelte e queste scelte a volte rendono possibili certe azioni e altre volte no, reputo chi tradisce un ipocrita del cazzo, che sceglie una cosa ed il suo opposto e pretende che le persone le considerino alla pari di chi si piglia la responsabilità della propria scelta, anche a scapito di rinunce.
> Ripeto una cosa, io non chiedo scusa a chi non sapevo chi fosse, e poi chi sei te per dovermi dire di chiedere scusa a lui? Chi sei te per lui se non nessuno? Non sei niente di niente e non hai il diritto di chiedere nulla a riguardo.





Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che vivo in Cina da troppi mesi e leggo veramente poco, vi hanno sputtanati? Triste per voi, vuol dire che avete parlato troppo, se due persone sanno e due persone non parlano nessuno può sapere.
> Del resto hai fatto tutto da sola adesso, io so una cosa che avrei gradito non sapere.
> 
> Ciao


mio caro daniele, 
essendo la seconda volta che ti becco a calcare la mano, sappi che puoi fare il candido virgulto con chi vuoi, non con me.

per il resto tante cose belle per il tuo lavoro e la tua vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...* o è uno che dice(scrive) cose qui che non può dire altrove.*
> Perchè qui ... non è la realtà, non è la sua realtà, non è la realtà dove è conosciuto come professionista, fidanzato, convivente, amico... dove probabilmente conoscono una persona capace, professionale, gentile... magari un po' introversa.
> E non sarebbe neppure il solo a farlo, direi:singleeye:



e perché mai? 
una persona integerrima non dovrebbe temere nulla e nessuno, né tantomeno avere bisogno di _armi improprie_ come quelle usate da lui o da altri qui sul forum


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> È un altro discorso il mio
> Hai detto che a daniele non manca nulla per essere pieno di donne perchè bello e laureato
> *Io credo che, ripeto per come lo leggo, gli manchi molto*
> Forse perché se penso a cosa guardo i un uomo è il titolo di studio





farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma io certi modi non li tollero e ai miei occhi passi subito dalla parte del torto.


condivido pienamente


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2013)

Scusate, ma sentirmi dire che passo dalla parte del torto da chi inganna e ruba è alquanto comico, sapete? (Signori e signore mie, voi avete rubato del tempo, una cosa che neppure in tutta la vostra vita potrete mai ripagare, poi c'è chi si lamenta di quanto è orribile una persona che si è giocata la casa della famiglia a carte, bene voi avete fatto persino peggio, ma il no saperlo da parte dell'altro o altra vi rende solo i furbetti del quartierino. 
In Italia vale piùl'aspetto pubblico, me ne rendo conto che voi aveter una facciata bellissima, ma vi prego di leggervi "il ritratto di Dorian Gray", è alquanto esplicativo di cosa è quello che la gente vede di voi  e quello che pensa di voi e invece quello che siete per davvero. Tutte le persone sono troppo abituate ad essere giudicate per come appaiono, mai per come sono e forse per questo non si capiscono certe cose.
Farfalla, quella mail che per te era importante è una ennesima presa per il culo a tuo marito, felice te di aver preso per il culo lui, ma sei tu che lo conosci e forse a lui piace essere preso in giro in questo modo e quindi gli hai fatto un paicere di 1000 volte più grande che essere sua moglie.
Del resto invece Chiara, tu sei una persona piacevole, ma stai mettendo dentro a tuoi problemi personali di un certo rilievo tuta la tua famiglia, questo non è un bene e chi ti scopi (non mi interessa il nome) anche se pur non ha responsabilità evidenti sa bene che le vostre azioni sono evidentemente contro la tua famiglia, mi spiace dirtelo, hai superato i 15 anni, forse è meglio comprenderlo ed andare avanti, perchè le persone che facevano quello che tutti raccontate qui che ho conosciuto, hanno fatto queste schifezze nella adolescenza.

Non mi importa se qualcosa vi fa essere più felici, se avete dei problemi personali dovete risolverli e non drogarvi con sesso e quant'altro, non è una soluzione e come contesto i drogatazzi, contesto chi usa il sesso in questa maniera pur non essendo libero di farlo.

Saluti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi sei in ufficio. Una giornata come tante. Incasinata come tante. E ti arriva una mail da un indirizzo che non conosci. Pensi a uno spam. Non la apri. Poi prima di cancellare la apri.
> E ti si apre un mondo. Il cuore accelera. Non hai mai ricevuta una sua mail. Mai nemmeno nei momenti di frequentazione più assidua.
> La apri e leggi tutto di un fiato. E finalmente hai tutte le conferme alle domande che per tre anni ti sono rimaste in testa senza risposta, delle quali avevi la tua risposta ma non sapevi se fosse quella giusta
> Mi sono sempre messa in gioco in questo forum, nei primi mesi ho ricevuto aiuti e critiche pensanti. Le critiche mi hanno insinuato a volte dubbi dove io avevo certezze. Le ho lette e rilette e ho riflettuto restando molto ancorata alle mie certezze e oggi ho avuto la conferma che avevo ragione. Che tutto era esattamente come credevo.
> ...



Intanto auguri per il compleanno farfy...! 


Sono contento per te, significa  probabilmente che hai trovato delle risposte per te stessa e credo anche sulla persona che hai avuto accanto per qualche anno.

Sai e sapete bene che con la parola tradimento ho qualche problemino, con i traditori ho qualche problemino :smile:, questo non vuol dire però non prendere atto di quello che "purtroppo" è la realtà. Vuol dire soltanto andare oltre certi schemi che ho dentro, schemi che tengo per me, che li uso per giudicare soltanto me, solo e soltanto me. 

La vita è un continuo confrontarsi con realtà che credo vadano spesso in "disagio" con se stessi e con quello che sono pre-confezionamenti sociali del tempo in cui si vive, e magari anche no e sto sparando un'altra minchiata :smile:. Quindi che ognuno viva il proprio percorso nella maniera in cui soggettivamente riesce a percorrerlo, con amante/i, con storie come la tua e con storie variegate complesse e meno complesse. Spero solo che in tutte le forme e in tutte le vicissitudini, si abbia un po di felicità per se stessi e da donare. 

Ho letto credo cinque o sei pagine, e non sto a dire o a pensare chissà cosa, però una parola per Daniele la voglio spendere, e non centra nulla con Farfalla, è un discorso generale.

Smettetela di additarlo sempre a Daniele, eventualmente non statevi a nascondere quando Daniele esterna nella sua maniera, e questo vale per chi va contro Daniele traditore o tradito che sia, anche perchè fino ad adesso il tradimento se si chiama tradimento ha un suo motivo ben specifico. O è stato legalizzato? :carneval:


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esistono gentlemen che non ingannano
> Le buone maniere e l'educazione sono fondamentali per me


Il tuo ex amante però non è tra questi.
Al di là della sua storia e della prova terribile che deve affrontare e che spero di cuore superi alla grande, il punto di vista di Daniele è quello di chi, al di là dei sentimentalismi e delle idealizzazioni, ricorda che quest'uomo ha ingannato per anni sua moglie facendosi le sue storie, anche con amiche di famiglia...e proprio un santo non è.
Daniele ha modi grezzi ma se togliamo le esagerazioni e gli insulti, la sua visione è quella di una persona onesta che si affaccia qui e reagisce a ciò che legge non per compiacere amici virtuali ma per dire la sua opinione sincera su corna e tradimenti. Che non sono proprio una cosa di cui andare fieri, moralmente parlando.
Poi certo, usa la parola verme e tutti inorridiscono e sobbalzano. Ma affermare che lui non è umano e un traditore seriale sì, boh, sarò strana io ma mi pare un paradosso che solo qui sopra passa inosservato.
Nella vita vera non funziona così. Facciamo leggere la mail a tuo marito e a sua moglie...vedrai come cambiano i punti di vista


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tuo ex amante però non è tra questi.
> Al di là della sua storia e della prova terribile che deve affrontare e che spero di cuore superi alla grande, il punto di vista di Daniele è quello di chi, al di là dei sentimentalismi e delle idealizzazioni, ricorda che quest'uomo ha ingannato per anni sua moglie facendosi le sue storie, anche con amiche di famiglia...e proprio un santo non è.
> Daniele ha modi grezzi ma se togliamo le esagerazioni e gli insulti, la sua visione è quella di una persona onesta che si affaccia qui e reagisce a ciò che legge non per compiacere amici virtuali ma per dire la sua opinione sincera su corna e tradimenti. Che non sono proprio una cosa di cui andare fieri, moralmente parlando.
> Poi certo, usa la parola verme e tutti inorridiscono e sobbalzano. Ma affermare che lui non è umano e un traditore seriale sì, boh, sarò strana io ma mi pare un paradosso che solo qui sopra passa inosservato.
> Nella vita vera non funziona così. Facciamo leggere la mail a tuo marito e a sua moglie...vedrai come cambiano i punti di vista



Ciao Sole,

certo, questo non credo che qualcuno lo neghi ...
ma credo, almeno così l'ho letto, che si tratta solo della "bolla",
perché per il resto ... se ne parla e straparla e si sà ... 
e all'interno di questa "bolla", lui si è comportato in un certo modo ... 
Ma non vale per il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tuo ex amante però non è tra questi.
> Al di là della sua storia e della prova terribile che deve affrontare e che spero di cuore superi alla grande, il punto di vista di Daniele è quello di chi, al di là dei sentimentalismi e delle idealizzazioni, ricorda che quest'uomo ha ingannato per anni sua moglie facendosi le sue storie, anche con amiche di famiglia...e proprio un santo non è.
> Daniele ha modi grezzi ma se togliamo le esagerazioni e gli insulti, la sua visione è quella di una persona onesta che si affaccia qui e reagisce a ciò che legge non per compiacere amici virtuali ma per dire la sua opinione sincera su corna e tradimenti. Che non sono proprio una cosa di cui andare fieri, moralmente parlando.
> Poi certo, usa la parola verme e tutti inorridiscono e sobbalzano. Ma affermare che lui non è umano e un traditore seriale sì, boh, sarò strana io ma mi pare un paradosso che solo qui sopra passa inosservato.
> Nella vita vera non funziona così. Facciamo leggere la mail a tuo marito e a sua moglie...vedrai come cambiano i punti di vista


non mi riferivo al mio ex amante con quella definizione. Conosco uomini che sanno essere gentlemen e che non ingannano.
Comunque non starei mai con un uomo che si esprime in qyel modo che parla di picchiare una donna o premeditare uno stupro perché lei l'ha tradito. Poi oh se tu preferusci un uomo che in nome della correttezza farebbe azioni di questo tipo va benissimo. Abbiamo stabilito da tempo che non ci sono rischi che possiamo rubarci gli uomini


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> certo, questo non credo che qualcuno lo neghi ...
> ma credo, almeno così l'ho letto, che si tratta solo della "bolla",
> ...


Non ho capito... cos'è la bolla?

Scusa Sienne, ma stamattina sono più rinco del solito, mi sono alzata alle 6 meno un quarto e sono ancora un po' appannata.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho capito... cos'è la bolla?
> 
> Scusa Sienne, ma stamattina sono più rinco del solito, mi sono alzata alle 6 meno un quarto e sono ancora un po' appannata.



Ciao Sole,

no ... è che non so come dire, una cosa solo tra loro,
come tagliato fuori dal resto ... come uno spazio nello spazio.
perché lo sanno. lo sanno che hanno tradito e sanno che è come è ... 
Ma quella parte, non era tema ... mi sembra. Almeno l'ho letto così. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi riferivo al mio ex amante con quella definizione. Conosco uomini che sanno essere gentlemen e che non ingannano.
> Comunque non starei mai con un uomo che si esprime in qyel modo che parla di picchiare una donna o premeditare uno stupro perché lei l'ha tradito. Poi oh se tu preferusci un uomo che in nome della correttezza *farebbe azioni di questo tipo *va benissimo. Abbiamo stabilito da tempo che non ci sono rischi che possiamo rubarci gli uomini


Ed è qui che non ci capiamo. Io parto dal presupposto che quando uno è incazzato o embolista o in sofferenza, a volte dica cosa che non farebbe mai nella realtà. A maggior ragione su un forum. Tu ed altri mi pare amplifichiate un po' troppo quello che viene detto qui sopra, dando giudizi che riguardano la moralità di chi svalvola: come se dire 'la pesterei a sangue' equivalesse a pestare a sangue.
Sai quante volte ho detto che quando mi fanno arrabbiare i miei figli li butterei giù dalla finestra? Minchia, se mi prendessero alla lettera chiamerebbero i servizi sociali 

C'è chi non si arrabbia mai e chi invece parte per la tangente... il giorno che Daniele picchierà una donna o la stuprerà sarò la prima a condannarlo. Finché ne parla a mo' di sfogo e in modo generale, senza offendere nessuno in particolare, la cosa non mi turba più di tanto, le parole stanno a zero. I fatti contano: e nei fatti, nella realtà, Daniele è una persona che fa la sua strada e vive la sua vita in modo onesto. Il tuo ex amante è un uomo che ha una moglie che l'ha accudito e gli è stata vicina senza sapere che lui l'ha cornificata con l'amica di famiglia.

E sì, ti do ragione, gli uomini non ce li ruberemmo mai.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> no ... è che non so come dire, una cosa solo tra loro,
> come tagliato fuori dal resto ... come uno spazio nello spazio.
> ...


Io non giudico il tradimento e le storie personali, non mi interessa.

Ma non sono in accordo con l'ipocrisia che leggo in certi giudizi da parte di chi, per primo, dovrebbe essere aperto e tollerante nei confronti degli errori e dei limiti altrui perché non ha certo una vita immacolata.

Mi spiace, ma questa cosa la penso e la penserò fino alla morte. Ognuno viva la sua vita, ma se un traditore si mette a misurare l'umanità degli altri, io sottolineo il paradosso, mi spiace.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non giudico il tradimento e le storie personali, non mi interessa.
> 
> Ma non sono in accordo con l'ipocrisia che leggo in certi giudizi da parte di chi, per primo, dovrebbe essere aperto e tollerante nei confronti degli errori e dei limiti altrui perché non ha certo una vita immacolata.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma questa cosa la penso e la penserò fino alla morte. Ognuno viva la sua vita, ma se un traditore si mette a misurare l'umanità degli altri, io sottolineo il paradosso, mi spiace.



Ciao Sole,

ma questo è un'altra storia!
cioè, questa volta ho capito male io. 
pensavo che ti riferivi solo a Daniele ed al suo di pensiero
e per come lo ha espresso e di relativare il tutto tra parole
di sfogo e pensiero di fondo ... 

Hai scoperto l'acqua calda ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è qui che non ci capiamo. Io parto dal presupposto che quando uno è incazzato o embolista o in sofferenza, a volte dica cosa che non farebbe mai nella realtà. A maggior ragione su un forum. Tu ed altri mi pare amplifichiate un po' troppo quello che viene detto qui sopra, dando giudizi che riguardano la moralità di chi svalvola: come se dire 'la pesterei a sangue' equivalesse a pestare a sangue.
> Sai quante volte ho detto che quando mi fanno arrabbiare i miei figli li butterei giù dalla finestra? Minchia, se mi prendessero alla lettera chiamerebbero i servizi sociali
> 
> C'è chi non si arrabbia mai e chi invece parte per la tangente... il giorno che Daniele picchierà una donna o la stuprerà sarò la prima a condannarlo. Finché ne parla a mo' di sfogo e in modo generale, senza offendere nessuno in particolare, la cosa non mi turba più di tanto, le parole stanno a zero. I fatti contano: e nei fatti, nella realtà, Daniele è una persona che fa la sua strada e vive la sua vita in modo onesto. Il tuo ex amante è un uomo che ha una moglie che l'ha accudito e gli è stata vicina senza sapere che lui l'ha cornificata con l'amica di famiglia.
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Io non giudico il tradimento e le storie personali, non mi interessa.
> 
> Ma non sono in accordo con l'ipocrisia che leggo in certi giudizi da parte di chi, per primo, dovrebbe essere aperto e tollerante nei confronti degli errori e dei limiti altrui perché non ha certo una vita immacolata.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma questa cosa la penso e la penserò fino alla morte. Ognuno viva la sua vita, ma se un traditore si mette a misurare l'umanità degli altri, io sottolineo il paradosso, mi spiace.



:smile:


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> ma questo è un'altra storia!
> cioè, questa volta ho capito male io.
> ...


Lo so che sono un po' ripetitiva, ma visto che questa cosa me la sono vissuta sulla mia pelle, mi sento un po' puntigliosa su questo argomento


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non giudico il tradimento e le storie personali, non mi interessa.
> 
> Ma non sono in accordo con l'ipocrisia che leggo in certi giudizi da parte di chi, per primo, dovrebbe essere aperto e tollerante nei confronti degli errori e dei limiti altrui perché non ha certo una vita immacolata.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma questa cosa la penso e la penserò fino alla morte. Ognuno viva la sua vita, ma se un traditore si mette a misurare l'umanità degli altri, io sottolineo il paradosso, mi spiace.


Quindi avendo tradito devo farmi andar bene qualunque persona con qualunque difetto che ai miei occhi é inacettabile. Ai miei non a quelli di tutti. 
E sicuramente, sempre per quel che leggo qui non ho dubbi su chi tra me e lui sia piú umano.
E un conto é dire butterei i miei figli dalka finesyra in un momento di sclero un conto é scrivere nero si bianco che stai meditando una vendetta perchè quella troia della tua ex arrivi a desiderare di suicidarsi.
Se poi per te tutto è consentito ok. A me vengono i brividi.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Io credo che per Daniele questo posto sia una valvola di sfogo, dove si "sente in diritto" di esprimere i suoi punti di vista in maniera piuttosto "colorita" (e non è l'unico del resto), e sinceramente non credo che nella vita poi si rapporti alle persone in questo modo (anche perchè a quest'ora lo avrebbero già internato).

Poi vabbè io a Daniele voglio bene ed è stato uno dei pochi che in un momento NO ha avuto una sensibilità e una dolcezza nei miei confronti che ho riscontrato in davvero pochi uomini. 

Detto ciò il thread di Farfalla era solo un thread in cui lei voleva esprimere una cosa che l'ha fatta stare bene e l'ha resa serena. 

per quanto riguarda l'umanità io non la giudico nè in base a eventuali tradimenti fatti nè in base a quello che leggo su un forum, ma solo in base a quello che una persona mi da nella vita reale.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

un conto sono i modi di Daniele ... 
un altro, il suo pensiero e di come si pone 
di fronte ai tradimenti ...

due cose ben diverse ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Quindi avendo tradito devo farmi andar bene qualunque persona con qualunque difetto che ai miei occhi é inacettabile*. Ai miei non a quelli di tutti.
> E sicuramente, sempre per quel che leggo qui non ho dubbi su chi tra me e lui sia piú umano.
> E un conto é dire butterei i miei figli dalka finesyra in un momento di sclero un conto é scrivere nero si bianco che stai meditando una vendetta perchè quella troia della tua ex arrivi a desiderare di suicidarsi.
> Se poi per te tutto è consentito ok. A me vengono i brividi.


Io mi aspetto da chi ha sbagliato e sbaglia ed è abbastanza intelligente da riconoscerlo, un atteggiamento un po' più comprensivo nei confronti dei limiti e degli errori degli altri, sì. Un atteggiamento più umano e meno giudicante, sì.

Poi il mondo è pieno di gente che sbaglia e se ne fotte. Da loro non mi aspetto niente.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io credo che per Daniele questo posto sia una valvola di sfogo, dove si "sente in diritto" di esprimere i suoi punti di vista in maniera piuttosto "colorita" (e non è l'unico del resto), e sinceramente non credo che nella vita poi si rapporti alle persone in questo modo (anche perchè a quest'ora lo avrebbero già internato).
> 
> Poi vabbè io a Daniele voglio bene ed è stato uno dei pochi che in un momento NO ha avuto una sensibilità e una dolcezza nei miei confronti che ho riscontrato in davvero pochi uomini.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un conto sono i modi di Daniele ...
> un altro, il suo pensiero e di come si pone
> ...


non tutti agiamo nello stesso modo, non tutti giudichiamo le azioni nello stesso modo.
Ci sono persone per cui il tradimento è stato devastante, altre che lo superano e che lo perdonano, c'è chi per un tradimento si toglie la vita e le notizie le leggiamo sui giornali tutti i giorni. 

anche io mi pongo male di fronte ai tradimenti sienne, sono più morbida nei giudizi, sono più tollerante, ma non ho mai giustificato chi tradisce e Farfalla, nonostante sia una delle mie più care amiche, sa perfettamente come la penso in tal senso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> no ... è che non so come dire, una cosa solo tra loro,
> come tagliato fuori dal resto ... come uno spazio nello spazio.
> ...


Ma no sienne, non hai capito....
Nel caso di farfalla non vale il discorso della bolla, dello spazio esterno al mondo: l'ex di farfalla è una merda a prescindere da come si è comportato con lei (umanamente ) perché è un traditore.
Altri invece, dal momento che non tradiscono, possono appellarsi alla zona franca, come il forum, e insultare i figli altrui, augurare morte e malattie, ecc...


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto da chi ha sbagliato e sbaglia ed è abbastanza intelligente da riconoscerlo, un atteggiamento un po' più comprensivo nei confronti dei limiti e degli errori degli altri, sì. Un atteggiamento più umano e meno giudicante, sì.
> 
> Poi il mondo è pieno di gente che sbaglia e se ne fotte. Da loro non mi aspetto niente.



Ciao 

personalmente credo, che l'educazione rimane educazione. 
cioè, non è perché una persona x ti ha fatto del male, ora 
te la poi prendere (mi riferisco ai toni e scelte di termini),
con w, g, b, q ecc. loro non ti hanno tradito! Certo altri sì. 
Ma allora lo esprimi che non condividi ... anche con colori,
ma l'esagerazione ... non va mai bene ... se continua nel tempo ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no sienne, non hai capito....
> Nel caso di farfalla non vale il discorso della bolla, dello spazio esterno al mondo: *l'ex di farfalla è una merda a prescindere da come si è comportato con lei (umanamente ) perché è un traditore.*
> Altri invece, dal momento che non tradiscono, possono appellarsi alla zona franca, come il forum, e insultare i figli altrui, augurare morte e malattie, ecc...


Come al solito non hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> :up:


E invece la giudichi proprio al contrario di così , hai poco da quotare.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no sienne, non hai capito....
> Nel caso di farfalla non vale il discorso della bolla, dello spazio esterno al mondo: l'ex di farfalla è una merda a prescindere da come si è comportato con lei (umanamente ) perché è un traditore.
> Altri invece, dal momento che non tradiscono, possono appellarsi alla zona franca, come il forum, e insultare i figli altrui, augurare morte e malattie, ecc...



oddio forse non ho capito io... ma mi pare che adesso si stia facendo un discorso "generale" e non si stia parlando nello specifico dell'ex-amante di Farfalla; correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Come al solito non hai capito un cazzo.


Ho capito anche troppo bene. Difendere Daniele per difendere qualcun altro. Contenta tu


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> personalmente credo, che l'educazione rimane educazione.
> cioè, non è perché una persona x ti ha fatto del male, ora
> ...


Più che altro non va bene per chi esagera. Perché esagerando si sta male, si dimostra di non aver metabolizzato, di avere ancora dentro una ferita che brucia, che causa dolore.

La capacità di misurare le proprie reazioni è indice di quanti passi abbiamo fatto in avanti... ma ripeto, tutto va valutato nella realtà, non certo su un forum.

Poi quante persone hanno un pessimo carattere e poi sono buone come il pane e non farebbero mai male a una mosca? Come fai a dire che una persona educata e misurata su un forum è più umana di un'altra? A me pare assurdo.
Ma ho ribadito più volte il mio concetto e non penso sia il caso di discutere oltre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perché mai?
> una persona integerrima non dovrebbe temere nulla e nessuno, né tantomeno avere bisogno di _armi improprie_ come quelle usate da lui o da altri qui sul forum


perchè ne ha bisogno. Come io, per fare un esempio, ho avuto BISOGNO  di postare per mesi solo cazzate e scherzi, mentre nella realtà credevo di impazzire, mentre non dormivo di notte, non mangiavo a sufficenza e a volte non ero nemmeno presente a me stessa.
Questo è un forum e tutti ne facciamo un USO.
Qui postavo battutine e facevo la cretina con Lui e Oscuro mentre ero sull'orlo della depressione, e loro lo sapevano e mi reggevano il gioco.
Non mi sento in colpa per non essere stata sincera con tutti, per non aver scritto a tutti del mio malessere.
Ho preso da qui... linfa vitale, leggerezza, ho staccato e mentre staccavo le ferite miglioravano.
Era quello di cui avevo bisogno, poter essere in un mondo parallelo quella che ero e che non riuscivo più ad essere.
Daniele viene qui e fa (faceva) il vendicatore mascherato: se gli serve ad alleggerire il fardello che lui ha sulle spalle, lo capisco.
Poi... che chi viene colpito dagli insulti si risenta e gli risponda a tono, ci sta tutto, manco a dirlo.
Ma l'equazione come sul forum così nella vita, secondo me, non si addice a tutti ed è assolutamente normale, credo, in una situazione di anonimato.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non tutti agiamo nello stesso modo, non tutti giudichiamo le azioni nello stesso modo.
> Ci sono persone per cui il tradimento è stato devastante, altre che lo superano e che lo perdonano, c'è chi per un tradimento si toglie la vita e le notizie le leggiamo sui giornali tutti i giorni.
> 
> anche io mi pongo male di fronte ai tradimenti sienne, sono più morbida nei giudizi, sono più tollerante, ma non ho mai giustificato chi tradisce e Farfalla, nonostante sia una delle mie più care amiche, sa perfettamente come la penso in tal senso.



Ciao Simy,

lo so, che non siamo uguali e che non reagiamo allo stesso modo. 
ma a volte leggo come carta verde, perché sei traditore ... 
e vi è una differenza tra insulti e argomenti ... 
poi se gli insulti sono in risposta a cose che non so o di prima ... 
e va beh ... rischio del mestiere ... :mrgreen: ... 

PS: vale anche il contrario ... a volte, sembra perché sei tradita, 
non puoi capire un tubo e non sai come funziona la vita reale ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ne ha bisogno. Come io, per fare un esempio, ho avuto BISOGNO  di postare per mesi solo cazzate e scherzi, mentre nella realtà credevo di impazzire, mentre non dormivo di notte, non mangiavo a sufficenza e a volte non ero nemmeno presente a me stessa.
> Questo è un forum e tutti ne facciamo un USO.
> Qui postavo battutine e facevo la cretina con Lui e Oscuro mentre ero sull'orlo della depressione, e loro lo sapevano e mi reggevano il gioco.
> Non mi sento in colpa per non essere stata sincera con tutti, per non aver scritto a tutti del mio malessere.
> ...


se davvero questo forum fosse riuscito a darti un attimo di leggerezza in un momento di sofferenza penserei che sia un grande risultato.
 e mi fa piacere.ed è sacrosanto quel non dire per dimenticarsene un pochino
ciao, sbriscio,buona giornata


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se davvero questo forum fosse riuscito a darti un attimo di leggerezza in un momento di sofferenza penserei che sia un grande risultato.
> e mi fa piacere.ed è sacrosanto quel non dire per dimenticarsene un pochino
> ciao, sbriscio,buona giornata



Con sbri ho notato che hai un bel rapporto, quasi da figlia.... Ti ricordo che ha una certa età la Sbriciolata, mica è tanto giovane.. :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se davvero questo forum fosse riuscito a darti un attimo di leggerezza in un momento di sofferenza penserei che sia *un grande risultato*.
> e mi fa piacere.ed è sacrosanto quel non dire per dimenticarsene un pochino
> ciao, sbriscio,buona giornata


Lo è stato e ne sono grata a tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ne ha bisogno. Come io, per fare un esempio, ho avuto BISOGNO  di postare per mesi solo cazzate e scherzi, mentre nella realtà credevo di impazzire, mentre non dormivo di notte, non mangiavo a sufficenza e a volte non ero nemmeno presente a me stessa.
> Questo è un forum e tutti ne facciamo un USO.
> Qui postavo battutine e facevo la cretina con Lui e Oscuro mentre ero sull'orlo della depressione, e loro lo sapevano e mi reggevano il gioco.
> Non mi sento in colpa per non essere stata sincera con tutti, per non aver scritto a tutti del mio malessere.
> ...


Capisco e hai assolutamente ragione.
Sia per te che per Daniele.
In effetti qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che lui qui è sempre stato così e non ha ragione di cambiare.
A volte cambia l'atteggiamento di chi si rapporta con lui, come il mio in questo caso. Ma non è un problema per me ritornare sui miei passi, non lo è mai stato. È oltremodo chiaro che più passi indietro facciamo noi è più si evidenzia lo svantaggio di chi trattiamo favorevolmente. 
Quindi accettiamo che per qualcuno valga la doppia personalità e per qualcuno no?


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Più che altro non va bene per chi esagera. Perché esagerando si sta male, si dimostra di non aver metabolizzato, di avere ancora dentro una ferita che brucia, che causa dolore.
> 
> La capacità di misurare le proprie reazioni è indice di quanti passi abbiamo fatto in avanti... ma ripeto, tutto va valutato nella realtà, non certo su un forum.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sole

STOP, HALT, FERMA!
Alcune cose né le penso, né le ho detto!

Giusto è così per chi esagera. Prendendo tutto in considerazione,
allora, dovrei partire dalla convinzione che oramai il suo male è cronico?
Siamo sicuri, che si tratti di aver o non aver metabolizzato? 
Cioè, può essere anche solo disprezzo oltre misura e basta. 

La capacità di misurarsi ... è indice di tantissime cose. Non per forza
di quanti passi abbiamo fatto in avanti. Per nulla! Non è una legge 
sbroccare e insultare, dopo aver subito un torto. E il forum, è anche in parte realtà. 

Il neretto mai detto, o mi sono spiegata malissimo. 
Non corrisponde per nulla ad un mio pensiero. Neanche di striscio. 

L'umanità ... lasciamo stare per favore. Lì, ho lo sguardo molto più in là. 
Sicuramente non per due parole mal scritte o pronunciate ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco e hai assolutamente ragione.
> Sia per te che per Daniele.
> In effetti qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che lui qui è sempre stato così e non ha ragione di cambiare.
> A volte cambia l'atteggiamento di chi si rapporta con lui, come il mio in questo caso. Ma non è un problema per me ritornare sui miei passi, non lo è mai stato. È oltremodo chiaro che più passi indietro facciamo noi è più si evidenzia lo svantaggio di chi trattiamo favorevolmente.
> Quindi accettiamo che per qualcuno valga la doppia personalità e per qualcuno no?


Ti dirò Chiara che non sono affatto sicura che ciascuno di noi ne abbia una sola, di personalità... o meglio che siamo sempre gli stessi a tutto tondo. Siamo anche quello che le circostanze ci permettono di essere.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò Chiara che non sono affatto sicura che ciascuno di noi ne abbia una sola, di personalità... o meglio che siamo sempre gli stessi a tutto tondo. Siamo anche quello che le circostanze ci permettono di essere.



Ciao Sbri,

questo però è ovunque. anche fuori da qui. 
ma sempre parte di te è e fa. 

comunque ... si, a volte fa molto bene scrivere qui,
anche su tutt'altre cose, che sui demoni che ci accompagnano ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no sienne, non hai capito....
> Nel caso di farfalla non vale il discorso della bolla, dello spazio esterno al mondo: l'ex di farfalla è una merda a prescindere da come si è comportato con lei (umanamente ) perché è un traditore.
> Altri invece, dal momento che non tradiscono, possono appellarsi alla zona franca, come il forum, e insultare i figli altrui, augurare morte e malattie, ecc...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ne ha bisogno. Come io, per fare un esempio, ho avuto BISOGNO  di postare per mesi solo cazzate e scherzi, mentre nella realtà credevo di impazzire, mentre non dormivo di notte, non mangiavo a sufficenza e a volte non ero nemmeno presente a me stessa.
> Questo è un forum e tutti ne facciamo un USO.
> Qui postavo battutine e facevo la cretina con Lui e Oscuro mentre ero sull'orlo della depressione, e loro lo sapevano e mi reggevano il gioco.
> Non mi sento in colpa per non essere stata sincera con tutti, per non aver scritto a tutti del mio malessere.
> ...


La penso come te,  non conosco benissimo Daniele e le sue esternazioni sono spesso non condivisibili ma leggo la sua rabbia espressa qui come una specie di rivalsa per la sua situazione,  personalizza e si immedesimarsi e esprime quella violenza che voglio credere non sia in grado di attuare realmente,  magari è così esagerata proprio perchè sa che non riuscirebbe mai ad agire come dice pur sentendosi fortemente vittima


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo è stato e ne sono grata a tutti.


Per me questo FORUM e' uno SCACCIAPENSIERI
....quante risate alle vostre battute ..in un momento TRAGICO
della mia vita...certo parlare del dolore o consolare è molto
piu' difficile...ma un pizzico di sana leggerezza aiuta.

TRADISCO il mio uomo con questo FORUM..penso a voce alta
con persone estranee che diventano complici e amici.

:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio forse non ho capito io... ma mi pare che adesso si stia facendo un discorso "generale" e non si stia parlando nello specifico dell'ex-amante di Farfalla; correggimi se sbaglio.


Scusa simy, mi era sfuggito il tuo post. 
Ho citato l'ex di farfalla come "rappresentativo" della categoria che per me non esiste, ma per qualcuno sì, lo si evince dagli interventi: è ovvio che il discorso fosse generalizzato.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio forse non ho capito io... ma mi pare che adesso si stia facendo un discorso "generale" e non si stia parlando nello specifico dell'ex-amante di Farfalla; correggimi se sbaglio.


 È stato fatto incece. 
E la critica arriva anche a me perché mi sono permessa di dire che Daniele manchi , qui sul forum, di umanità e in quanto traditrice sembra che non posso permettermi di evidenziare lati del carattere degli altri che non apprezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È stato fatto incece.
> E la critica arriva anche a me perché mi sono permessa di dire che Daniele manchi , qui sul forum, di umanità e *in quanto traditrice sembra che non posso permettermi di evidenziare lati del carattere degli altri che non apprezzo.*


Vorrei chiarire che questo non è il mio pensiero, anche se penso che tu lo sappia.


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> detto così in generale, certo.
> ma resta il fatto che, in tutte le culture e strati sociali, anche quelle poligame,
> ...


Questa l'avevo perduta :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

quello che a me procura dei pensieri, quando inciampo ...
è l'asse di tempo di questi eccessi ... 
un conto è dire a qualcuno che ha appena subito un torto,
di cambiare tono ... un conto è ... se la cosa perdura da anni. 

cioè, dove porta questo? A non molto, se viene tollerato e basta. 
Infatti, i post seguenti ha usato un altro tono, dicendo la stessa cosa. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È stato fatto incece.
> E la critica arriva anche a me perché mi sono permessa di dire che Daniele manchi , qui sul forum,* di umanità e in quanto traditrice sembra che non posso permettermi di evidenziare lati del carattere degli altri che non apprezzo*.


sai perfettamente che non la penso cosi, e ho espresso il mio pensiero sull'umanità qualche post fa. 

resta il fatto che io non ho ancora capito cosa c'entra l'umanità coi tradimenti


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa simy, mi era sfuggito il tuo post.
> Ho citato l'ex di farfalla come "rappresentativo" della categoria che per me non esiste, *ma per qualcuno sì*, lo si evince dagli interventi: è ovvio che il discorso fosse generalizzato.


è evidente che mi sono persa per strada qualche post più rapprensentativo allora, perchè io non ho letto "attacchi" a nessuno. sto perdendo colpi mi sa


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

*ho provato a fare un riassunto*



farfalla ha detto:


> *Esistono gentlemen che non ingannano
> *Le buone maniere e l'educazione sono fondamentali per me


Riferito non certo a lui ed era chiarissimo fosse un discorso generale.



Sole ha detto:


> *Il tuo ex amante però non è tra questi*.
> Al di là della sua storia e della prova terribile che deve affrontare e che spero di cuore superi alla grande, il punto di vista di Daniele è quello di chi, al di là dei sentimentalismi e delle idealizzazioni, ricorda che quest'uomo ha ingannato per anni sua moglie facendosi le sue storie, anche con amiche di famiglia...e proprio un santo non è.
> Daniele ha modi grezzi ma se togliamo le esagerazioni e gli insulti, la sua visione è quella di una persona onesta che si affaccia qui e reagisce a ciò che legge non per compiacere amici virtuali ma per dire la sua opinione sincera su corna e tradimenti. Che non sono proprio una cosa di cui andare fieri, moralmente parlando.
> Poi certo, usa la parola verme e tutti inorridiscono e sobbalzano. Ma affermare che lui non è umano e un traditore seriale sì, boh, sarò strana io ma mi pare un paradosso che solo qui sopra passa inosservato.
> Nella vita vera non funziona così. *Facciamo leggere la mail a tuo marito e a sua moglie...vedrai come cambiano i punti di vista*


Perchè tirarlo in ballo?



farfalla ha detto:


> *non mi riferivo al mio ex amante con quella definizione*. Conosco uomini che sanno essere gentlemen e che non ingannano.
> Comunque non starei mai con un uomo che si esprime in qyel modo che parla di picchiare una donna o premeditare uno stupro perché lei l'ha tradito. Poi oh se tu preferusci un uomo che in nome della correttezza farebbe azioni di questo tipo va benissimo. Abbiamo stabilito da tempo che non ci sono rischi che possiamo rubarci gli uomini





Sole ha detto:


> *Io non giudico il tradimento e le storie personali, non mi interessa*.
> 
> Ma non sono in accordo con l'ipocrisia che leggo in certi giudizi da parte di chi, per primo, dovrebbe essere aperto e tollerante nei confronti degli errori e dei limiti altrui perché non ha certo una vita immacolata.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma questa cosa la penso e la penserò fino alla morte. Ognuno viva la sua vita, ma se un traditore si mette a misurare l'umanità degli altri, io sottolineo il paradosso, mi spiace.


Alla faccia



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi avendo tradito devo farmi andar bene qualunque persona con qualunque difetto che ai miei occhi é inacettabile. Ai miei non a quelli di tutti.
> E sicuramente, sempre per quel che leggo qui non ho dubbi su chi tra me e lui sia piú umano.
> E un conto é dire butterei i miei figli dalka finesyra in un momento di sclero un conto é scrivere nero si bianco che stai meditando una vendetta perchè quella troia della tua ex arrivi a desiderare di suicidarsi.
> Se poi per te tutto è consentito ok. A me vengono i brividi.





Sole ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto da chi ha sbagliato e sbaglia ed è abbastanza intelligente da riconoscerlo, un atteggiamento un po' più comprensivo nei confronti dei limiti e degli errori degli altri, sì. Un atteggiamento più umano e meno giudicante, sì.
> 
> Poi il mondo è pieno di gente che sbaglia e se ne fotte. Da loro non mi aspetto niente.


Quindi se Daniele viene qui e mi da della merda e lo da a una persona importante per me io devo comprenderlo e non reagire perchè io ho sbagliato tradendo?


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no sienne, non hai capito....
> Nel caso di farfalla non vale il discorso della bolla, dello spazio esterno al mondo: l'ex di farfalla è una merda a prescindere da come *si è comportato con lei (umanamente* ) perché è un traditore.
> Altri invece, dal momento che non tradiscono, possono appellarsi alla zona franca, come il forum, e insultare i figli altrui, augurare morte e malattie, ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che questo non è il mio pensiero, anche se penso che tu lo sappia.





Simy ha detto:


> sai perfettamente che non la penso cosi, e ho espresso il mio pensiero sull'umanità qualche post fa.
> 
> resta il fatto che io non ho ancora capito cosa c'entra l'umanità coi tradimenti


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole
> 
> STOP, HALT, FERMA!
> Alcune cose né le penso, né le ho detto!
> ...


Ma infatti certe cose non le hai scritte tu, ma farfalla. E visto che dialogavo con lei, sono partita da lì.

Ripeto, per me le buone maniere non sono sostanziali. Fanno piacere, ma non influiscono sul giudizio che do, perché per giudicare una persona mi baso sulla sostanza e su cose che reputo importanti: l'onestà, la capacità di darsi agli altri, la sensibilità. E anche sulla volontà di guardarsi dentro e riconoscere i propri errori.

Quando ho letto le parole sprezzanti di farfalla nei confronti di Daniele (che per carità, a volte fa cadere le palle anche a me e penso di non essergli nemmeno troppo simpatica, anzi) mi sono sentita di sottolineare un'incongruenza.

Lei ha scritto che non potrebbe mai stare con uno così perché scrive cose che la fanno rabbrividire e non è educato, che preferirebbe uno meno istruito ma più umano. E io ribatto: che ne sai dell'umanità di Daniele? E soprattutto, stai con un amante che tradisce la moglie e inganna la sua famiglia e ti dimostri sprezzante nei confronti di una persona che sbraita su un forum? Scusa, ma questo non lo capisco e mi sa di ipocrisia.

Se avesse detto, non mi piace leggere Daniele e non lo reggo, niente da dire.
Ma che senso ha paragonarlo ad altri uomini, fare la graduatoria di chi preferiresti avere al tuo fianco? Mi sembra un voler amplificare un discorso che dovrebbe essere circoscritto a un forum e ben limitato.

Sui tradimenti, ripeto, io non la penso come Daniele e non approvo la sua durezza nel giudicare. E sì, penso che continuare a usare certe espressioni forti in modo indistinto sia il segno del fatto che certe cose se le porta ancora dentro e gli bruciano. Ma io non trovo giusto giudicarlo meno umano di altri, anzi. Come ho già scritto, a volte il dolore e la rabbia rendono fin troppo umani, nudi e veri.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate,* ma sentirmi dire che passo dalla parte del torto da chi inganna e ruba è alquanto comico, sapete? (Signori e signore mie, voi avete rubato del tempo, una cosa che neppure in tutta la vostra vita potrete mai ripagare, poi c'è chi si lamenta di quanto è orribile una persona che si è giocata la casa della famiglia a carte, bene voi avete fatto persino peggio, ma il no saperlo da parte dell'altro o altra vi rende solo i furbetti del quartierino. *
> In Italia vale piùl'aspetto pubblico, me ne rendo conto che voi aveter una facciata bellissima, ma vi prego di leggervi "il ritratto di Dorian Gray", è alquanto esplicativo di cosa è quello che la gente vede di voi  e quello che pensa di voi e invece quello che siete per davvero. Tutte le persone sono troppo abituate ad essere giudicate per come appaiono, mai per come sono e forse per questo non si capiscono certe cose.
> Farfalla, quella mail che per te era importante è una ennesima presa per il culo a tuo marito, felice te di aver preso per il culo lui, ma sei tu che lo conosci e forse a lui piace essere preso in giro in questo modo e quindi gli hai fatto un paicere di 1000 volte più grande che essere sua moglie.
> Del resto invece Chiara, tu sei una persona piacevole, ma stai mettendo dentro a tuoi problemi personali di un certo rilievo tuta la tua famiglia, questo non è un bene e chi ti scopi (non mi interessa il nome) anche se pur non ha responsabilità evidenti sa bene che le vostre azioni sono evidentemente contro la tua famiglia, mi spiace dirtelo, hai superato i 15 anni, forse è meglio comprenderlo ed andare avanti, perchè le persone che facevano quello che tutti raccontate qui che ho conosciuto, hanno fatto queste schifezze nella adolescenza.
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ne ha bisogno. Come io, per fare un esempio, ho avuto BISOGNO  di postare per mesi solo cazzate e scherzi, mentre nella realtà credevo di impazzire, mentre non dormivo di notte, non mangiavo a sufficenza e a volte non ero nemmeno presente a me stessa.
> Questo è un forum e tutti ne facciamo un USO.
> Qui postavo battutine e facevo la cretina con Lui e Oscuro mentre ero sull'orlo della depressione, e loro lo sapevano e mi reggevano il gioco.
> Non mi sento in colpa per non essere stata sincera con tutti, per non aver scritto a tutti del mio malessere.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È stato fatto incece.
> E la critica arriva anche a me perché mi sono permessa di dire che Daniele manchi , qui sul forum, di umanità e in quanto traditrice sembra che non posso permettermi di evidenziare lati del carattere degli altri che non apprezzo.


Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Se le buone maniere in un uomo ti sembrano più importanti di altre qualità, come l'onestà e la trasparenza, liberissima di pensarlo.

Io libera di scrivere che la trovo una cosa paradossale.

Mi vengono in mente quelli che vanno nelle loro chiese linde e pinte a pregare e poi escono e scansano i poveracci che chiedono l'elemosina. La patina di rispettabilità prima di tutto.

Io non sono così e mi piace sottolinearlo e dissociarmi.

E aggiungo: non hai scritto che sul forum Daniele manca di umanità. Hai scritto che tu un uomo così non lo vorresti, preferiresti uno meno istruito ma più umano di lui. Hai quindi dato una valutazione che andava oltre il virtuale... ed è questo che io ti ho contestato.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Se le buone maniere in un uomo ti sembrano più importanti di altre qualità, come l'onestà e la trasparenza, liberissima di pensarlo.
> 
> Io libera di scrivere che la trovo una cosa paradossale.
> 
> ...


Mi stai mettendo in bocca parole che non ho detto e l'ho chiarito al secondo post con l'aggiunta di un sorriso
Hai montato un caso tirando in ballo il mio amante sua moglie e mio marito.
Io non ho detto che preferisco le buone maniera all'onestà e alla trasparenza
Ho detto che esistono persone che sono sia onesta e che sanno essere educati. Io oprobabilmente non sono tra queste, tu non lo sei stata, ma esistono. Fine.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> 
> lo so, che non siamo uguali e che non reagiamo allo stesso modo.
> ma a volte leggo come carta verde, perché sei traditore ...
> ...


parlo per me, non  ho mai fatto distinzione tra traditi e traditori.

il punto è che - salvo per chi si conosce nella vita reale - non puoi fare altro che farti un'idea di una persona in base a quello che scrive e il modo come lo scrive sul forum.

quello che mi dispiace però è che spesso si giudica solo in base all'utore del post e non in base al contenuto del post stesso.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Se le buone maniere in un uomo ti sembrano più importanti di altre qualità, come l'onestà e la trasparenza, liberissima di pensarlo.
> 
> Io libera di scrivere che la trovo una cosa paradossale.
> 
> ...


io non credo che Farfalla volesse dire questo. 

però, nella vita reale, anche io avrei difficoltà a rapportarmi con chi si pone in un certo modo: l'onestà e la trasparenza prima di tutto è vero, ma anche il rispetto e le "buone maniere". Magari le buone maniere non saranno in cima alla lista delle virtù che cerco in uomo, ma per me, sono comunque importanti,.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che Farfalla volesse dire questo.
> 
> però, nella vita reale, anche io avrei difficoltà a rapportarmi con chi si pone in un certo modo: l'onestà e la trasparenza prima di tutto è vero, ma anche il rispetto e le "buone maniere". Magari le buone maniere non saranno in cima alla lista delle virtù che cerco in uomo, ma per me, sono comunque importanti,.


Ma dei basta
che anca el can de picci
ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.

Se osserviamo Daniele ha imparato a navigare
e si è come dire moderato 

e ha imparato a esporre i suoi concetti con una certa forma...

Infine Daniele 
non è imbegato in cose personali
che esulano dalla vita del forum.

In altre parole Daniele si permette certe cose
perchè SE NE FREGA di certe persone 
che stanno dietro ad un nick.

Mica se le deve sposare
mica se le deve ciulare
mica fa l'amicone con loro.

A Daniele interessa solo 
che la sua morosa non lo tradisca.
E non vuole NESSUN tipo di RAPPORTO
con traditori e affini.

Invece quando si strumentalizzano le beghe interpersonali
con determinati fini

Capita che
non si può mai più essere obiettivi...


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> *ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...



Su questo ti do ragione

sul neretto a sto punto credo di essere stata l'unica a non vedere questa cosa... sto perdendo colpi evidentemente


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione
> 
> sul neretto a sto punto credo di essere stata l'unica a non vedere questa cosa... sto perdendo colpi evidentemente


Beh come penso tu sia l'unica a considerarmi un pezzo di merda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


Cuoto.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come penso tu sia l'unica a considerarmi un pezzo di merda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io ti ho detto quella cosa in un contesto ben preciso. e non ho mai avuto alcun problema a darti ragione nel momento in cui sono d'accordo con te. 

resta inteso che per me sono "pezzi di merda" tutti colori che usano confidenze personali o fatti che conoscono per ferire qualcun altro. 

il valore che do io alla riservatezza di una qualunque cosa forse è fin troppo alto, forse è anche per questo che me la prendo quando qualcuno viola questo "patto non scritto". 

ma siamo OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti ho detto quella cosa in un contesto ben preciso. e non ho mai avuto alcun problema a darti ragione nel momento in cui sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> resta inteso che per me sono "pezzi di merda" tutti colori che usano confidenze personali o fatti che conoscono per ferire qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Ok allora non sono un pezzo di merda
perchè io non sapevo 
quello che tu sostieni io sapessi.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


Ecco un altro che non ha capito un belino.
Ho sempre detto che Alex come utente di questo forum ha spesso agito fuori dalle regole e che a volte è stato scorretto. Cosa c'entra lui adesso?
Siete infantili e visionari se pensate che io scriva sulla scia di chissà quale recriminazione.
Sentire farfalla che diceva che le buone maniere su un forum sono fondamentali quando nella realtà non si è scandalizzata davanti a certi comportamenti poco corretti mi è sembrato assurdo e ipocrita e lo ribadisco.
E ribadisco che la tolleranza la si esercita a 360 gradi e non a cazzi propri, altrimenti si chiama opportunismo.
Io non ho amici qui, non ho nessuno con cui commentare i post dietro le quinte. Leggo e dico ció che penso così come lo si legge.
Non fate dietrologia, a me le dinamiche forumistiche non interessano più. 
Ma se leggo una cosa che mi pare assurda la commento, eccome.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

però scusate: se parlate di concetti violenti ed espressioni inaccettabili mi trovate d'accordo....ma di quali buone maniere state parlando?
perché altrimenti siamo in tanti ad esprimerci con moderata/media/esagerata maleducazione e se ora mi dite che a voi importano i modi mi stranisco.
educazione???ma dove sta di casa, non diciamo belinate e leggete qua è là come ci si pone con gli altri ripetutamente


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

mi viene da ridere, educazione.ma stiamo parlando di questo forum?


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Io non penso di essere mai andata sopra le righe con nessuno in questo forum. Ne in altri.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non penso di essere mai andata sopra le righe con nessuno in questo forum. Ne in altri.


per fortuna tanti non vuol dire tutti.


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi viene da ridere, educazione.ma stiamo parlando di questo forum?



Ciao 

con educazione intendo, non l'uso di certe parole, per esprimersi. 
per alcuni o molti, fa perte del loro linguaggio ... 
ma intendo, le offese, quella carica di disprezzo ... 

ed è liberissimo di provare disgusto, nel fatto che lo scambio
di lettera è un ulteriore tradimento e che non ci sia nulla di così bello. 

i messaggi vanno persi ... se si denigra ... o si esprime così il fastidio ... 
che poi anche altri lo fanno ... non centra che non possa valere il discorso ... 

solo questo ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna tanti non vuol dire tutti.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi viene da ridere, educazione.ma stiamo parlando di questo forum?


No, stiamo parlando del fatto che d'ora in poi, ogni volta che leggerò certi ragionamenti mi limiterò a pensare che qualcuno ( generale) ha sbagliato il dosaggio dei farmaci.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


eh, no! allora avrebbe dovuto mollare la morosa, che è stata una traditrice...

comunque secondo me Daniele odia i traditori in modo obiettivamente esagerato, essendo stato tradito un paio di volte, se non ricordo male, da ragazze (non mogli), com'è capitato penso al 99% della popolazione mondiale, ovvero nella fase in cui gli impegni presi sono in fase di sperimentazione reciproca e devono rientrare ed essere al limite archiviati nel cassetto delle esperienze di vita, non certo costruire la base di un'escalation di deliri allucinanti

detto molto in sintesi, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, no! allora avrebbe dovuto mollare la morosa, che è stata una traditrice...
> 
> comunque secondo me Daniele odia i traditori in modo obiettivamente esagerato, essendo stato tradito un paio di volte, se non ricordo male, da ragazze (non mogli), com'è capitato penso al 99% della popolazione mondiale, ovvero nella fase in cui gli impegni presi sono in fase di sperimentazione reciproca e devono rientrare ed essere al limite archiviati nel cassetto delle esperienze di vita, non certo costruire la base di un'escalation di deliri allucinanti
> 
> detto molto in sintesi, secondo me


Beh le radici dell'odio sono queste sai?
Prendiamo per esempio il mio razzismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, stiamo parlando del fatto che d'ora in poi, ogni volta che leggerò certi ragionamenti mi limiterò a pensare che qualcuno ( generale) ha sbagliato il dosaggio dei farmaci.


ma tu infatti parlavi di ragionamenti...o sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, no! allora avrebbe dovuto mollare la morosa, che è stata una traditrice...
> 
> comunque secondo me Daniele odia i traditori in modo obiettivamente esagerato, essendo stato tradito un paio di volte, se non ricordo male, da ragazze (non mogli), com'è capitato penso al 99% della popolazione mondiale, ovvero nella fase in cui gli impegni presi sono in fase di sperimentazione reciproca e devono rientrare ed essere al limite archiviati nel cassetto delle esperienze di vita, non certo costruire la base di un'escalation di deliri allucinanti
> 
> detto molto in sintesi, secondo me


penso che daniele fosse una persona predisposta ad una reazione di tipo depressivo , certo che il lutto violento del padre ha dato una spinta più forte a tutto


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh le radici dell'odio sono queste sai?
> Prendiamo per esempio il mio razzismo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma il razzismo generalmente mica è odio, è realismo, siamo obiettivamente diversi...
salvo appunto escalation deliranti alla KKK

e qui si apre un argomento amplissimo, vale a dire: io credo veramente che quando da un particolare si faccia una categoria (da odiare) ci sia qualcosa che non va in chi "ragiona", si fa per dire, così

per dire, io sono realista, ma mica insulto o odio i negri, al limite chiedo loro quando gli scade il permesso di soggiorno, ed è finita lì:singleeye:


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che daniele fosse una persona predisposta ad una reazione di tipo depressivo , certo che il lutto violento del padre ha dato una spinta più forte a tutto



Minerva cara, il mondo è pieno di lutti...
allora non doveva fidanzarsi e faceva prima
se ti metti in gioco con una persona, ti metti, appunto, in gioco


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un altro che non ha capito un belino.
> Ho sempre detto che Alex come utente di questo forum ha spesso agito fuori dalle regole e che a volte è stato scorretto. Cosa c'entra lui adesso?
> Siete infantili e visionari se pensate che io scriva sulla scia di chissà quale recriminazione.
> Sentire farfalla che diceva che le buone maniere su un forum sono fondamentali quando nella realtà non si è scandalizzata davanti a certi comportamenti poco corretti mi è sembrato assurdo e ipocrita e lo ribadisco.
> ...


Io incece evito di commentare da ora in poi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva cara, il mondo è pieno di lutti...
> allora non doveva fidanzarsi e faceva prima
> se ti metti in gioco con una persona, ti metti, appunto, in gioco


...
infatti sto dicendo che non riesce ad affrontare le cose.
è ovvio che niente giustifica la violenza verso gli altri


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io incece evito di commentare da ora in poi.


Ginga


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ginga


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è qui che non ci capiamo. Io parto dal presupposto che quando uno è incazzato o embolista o in sofferenza, a volte dica cosa che non farebbe mai nella realtà. A maggior ragione su un forum. Tu ed altri mi pare amplifichiate un po' troppo quello che viene detto qui sopra, dando giudizi che riguardano la moralità di chi svalvola: come se dire 'la pesterei a sangue' equivalesse a pestare a sangue.
> Sai quante volte ho detto che quando mi fanno arrabbiare i miei figli li butterei giù dalla finestra? Minchia, se mi prendessero alla lettera chiamerebbero i servizi sociali
> 
> C'è chi non si arrabbia mai e chi invece parte per la tangente... il giorno che Daniele picchierà una donna o la stuprerà sarò la prima a condannarlo. Finché ne parla a mo' di sfogo e in modo generale, senza offendere nessuno in particolare, la cosa non mi turba più di tanto, le parole stanno a zero. I fatti contano: e nei fatti, nella realtà, Daniele è una persona che fa la sua strada e vive la sua vita in modo onesto.* Il tuo ex amante è un uomo che ha una moglie che l'ha accudito e gli è stata vicina senza sapere che lui l'ha cornificata con l'amica di famiglia.
> ...



detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato

premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...

ma forse sembra così solo a me


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il razzismo generalmente mica è odio, è realismo, siamo obiettivamente diversi...
> salvo appunto escalation deliranti alla KKK
> 
> e qui si apre un argomento amplissimo, vale a dire: io credo veramente che quando da un particolare si faccia una categoria (da odiare) ci sia qualcosa che non va in chi "ragiona", si fa per dire, così
> ...


Sai alle elementari c'erano tre fratelli napulè
un pomeriggio entrarono a scuola e rovinarono tutti i lavoretti di natale degli altri bambini
e da lì partì la mia intifada no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga


Come ogni buon Mestre insegna: nel dubbio.....GINGA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato
> 
> premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...
> 
> ma forse *sembra così solo a me*


no.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è qui che non ci capiamo. Io parto dal presupposto che quando uno è incazzato o embolista o in sofferenza, a volte dica cosa che non farebbe mai nella realtà. A maggior ragione su un forum. Tu ed altri mi pare amplifichiate un po' troppo quello che viene detto qui sopra, dando giudizi che riguardano la moralità di chi svalvola: come se dire 'la pesterei a sangue' equivalesse a pestare a sangue.
> Sai quante volte ho detto che quando mi fanno arrabbiare i miei figli li butterei giù dalla finestra? Minchia, se mi prendessero alla lettera chiamerebbero i servizi sociali
> 
> C'è chi non si arrabbia mai e chi invece parte per la tangente... il giorno che Daniele picchierà una donna o la stuprerà sarò la prima a condannarlo. Finché ne parla a mo' di sfogo e in modo generale, senza offendere nessuno in particolare, la cosa non mi turba più di tanto, le parole stanno a zero. I fatti contano: e nei fatti, nella realtà, Daniele è una persona che fa la sua strada e vive la sua vita in modo onesto. Il tuo ex amante è un uomo che ha una moglie che l'ha accudito e gli è stata vicina senza sapere che lui l'ha cornificata con l'amica di famiglia.
> ...


Beh per quanto tu non riesca a concepirlo
e a capirlo

ci sono donne 

ben felici di darla al conte sai?

E lui poi se la mantiene...

Loro cantano al ritmo di Jngle Bells
Trallalà trallalà tralla la la laaaaaaaaaaaaa
e io rispondo
dallamè dallamè dalla dalla a meeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Capisci?
Come io non comprendo come una possa mettersi assieme a certe persone
tu non comprendi come una possa darla a me ed esserne entusiasta no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato
> 
> premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...
> 
> ma forse sembra così solo a me



Per certi versi è cosi, mio marito sa benissimo che NON mi preoccuperei mai di curarlo dopo il suo tradimento.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai alle elementari c'erano tre fratelli napulè
> un pomeriggio entrarono a scuola e rovinarono tutti i lavoretti di natale degli altri bambini
> e da lì partì la mia intifada no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e a Daniele le fidanzatine gli hanno rovinato il giochino che loro sono brave e pure come gigli, e da lì gli è partita la centralina...


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga
> 
> 
> Come ogni buon Mestre insegna: nel dubbio.....GINGA.


Ossia mena?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Oseremo forse dire signore mie
che quelle che l'hanno mollata al conte

non sono belle persone eh?

A me sembravano davvero bellissimeeeeeeeeeeeee

E ora che la porta è chiusa
perchè l'ano santo è finito

vi dico 
che tornerò con nuovi effettoni speciali
per la gioia di grandi e piccini

E chi vuol esser lieto 
lieto sia

che del doman
non v'è certezza...

Care amiche mie
un altro ano vissuto assieme

con la mail di Natale
vi farò commuover tutte!

Oh Daniela o Daniela...cala...Danielamiacarissima
cala cala cala che?

Cala le mutandine
che al resto ci penso io!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato
> 
> premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...
> 
> ma forse sembra così solo a me



quoto, ma sai sono di parte e essendo una traditrice non posso minimamente ambire ad essere umana


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e a Daniele le fidanzatine gli hanno rovinato il giochino che loro sono brave e pure come gigli, e da lì gli è partita la centralina...


E ce lo so...
E infondo che cosa è stata la mia vita affettiva?
Se non la proustiana ricerca della figa perduta?
E lo dico a vagin veduta eh?


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto, ma sai sono di parte e essendo una traditrice non posso minimamente ambire ad essere umana


posto che concordo con te e nel tempo mi pare che già dal primo insulto di daniele nel tuo thread mi fossi indignata,
mi ha stupita il fatto che tu abbia parlato di buone maniere ed educazione quando  mi risulta che in altri casi passino come normalità.
ribadisco: parliamo di argomenti ma di modi lasciamo stare


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto, ma sai sono di parte e essendo una traditrice non posso minimamente ambire ad essere umana


Il concetto di Daniele è diverso...
Molto più elementare...

Lo traduco?

Non insegnar la fedeltà
tu che hai tradito!

Lo dice anche Dante nella Divina Commedia!

Quelli che stan nei gironi
non possono passare di là...

In dialetto veneto è:
Zitta muci tu che hai tradito
se non vuoi che io ti dica
parolasse....

Eh ma l'amante mi ha cambiata
mi ha fatto diventare la donna che sono

Daniele ti dià
dirà
ah si vedo che bel cambiamento
Desso te si un putanon...

Mi spiace non puoi pretendere l'impossibile...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossia mena?


No. Esattamente il contrario, quando Ginghi sei in una posizione di equilibrio estremo, e da quella posizione puoi fare tutto. Se non hai una buona Ginga, e quindi un buon equilibrio......non puoi fare niente.  

Quando la situazione e le circostanze si fanno.........._complicate_........solo la ginga ti può venire in aiuto.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per certi versi è cosi, mio marito sa benissimo che NON mi preoccuperei mai di curarlo dopo il suo tradimento.



ma tra voi la situazione è ormai chiara

io pensavo al caso in cui uno finisce in ospedale e...che dovrebbe fare? "confessare" tutte le sue malefatte, poichè non è degno di essere curato dai parenti di vario tipo? ti rendi  conto di quanto è assurdo?

non dimentichiamo che il morale alto aiuta a guarire prima


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato
> 
> premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...
> 
> ma forse sembra così solo a me


Come parte lesa avrei risposto...brutto stronzo mi hai tradita ..ammalati BEN TI STA

leggendovi dico:
QUOTO 
gioisco con farfalla per la sua mail...e suvvia UN MALATO é UN MALATO ,

e Daniele ..non lo vorrei come GENERO...sulle cose serie non si scherza.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Esattamente il contrario, quando Ginghi sei in una posizione di equilibrio estremo, e da quella posizione puoi fare tutto. Se non hai una buona Ginga, e quindi un buon equilibrio......non puoi fare niente.
> 
> *Quando la situazione e le circostanze si fanno..........complicate........solo la ginga ti può venire in aiuto.*



o un passaporto falso


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai alle elementari c'erano tre fratelli napulè
> un pomeriggio entrarono a scuola e rovinarono tutti i lavoretti di natale degli altri bambini
> e da lì partì la mia intifada no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


osignor


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come penso tu sia l'unica a considerarmi un pezzo di merda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora fattene una ragione!qui dentro siamo in più di un utente a pensare che sei un grandissimo pezzo di merda e grande cialtrone.E tu sai quante ne hai combinate,ti sei macchiato delle peggiori porcate,approfittando di utenti in difficoltà,e sputtandando altre utenti che avevano fatto solo il grande errore di confidarsi con te.....!Poi andiamo oltre,tutto sto casino per daniele....ma basta Daniele da fastidio per le sue idee sane,per i suoi valori perchè a dirla tutta qui dentro jb è molto più volgare e nessuna e nessuno dice un cazzo .Jb nulla contro di te...!Bè sono contento che sbriciolata abbia capito,magari qui c'è gente che preferisce affrontare la vita con un sorriso,come accade a me nonostante siano sei mesi che entro ed esco da ospedali,cimiteri e compagnia bella e piantatela!


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> E infondo che cosa è stata la mia vita affettiva?
> Se non la proustiana ricerca della figa perduta?
> E lo dico a vagin veduta eh?


adesso però vorrei cortesemente sapere perchè a ME non rispondi MAI seriamente!:singleeye:


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oseremo forse dire signore mie
> che quelle che l'hanno mollata al conte
> 
> non sono belle persone eh?
> ...


Cala è per calmarme
varda che t ariva no scapelotto


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Esattamente il contrario, quando Ginghi sei in una posizione di equilibrio estremo, e da quella posizione puoi fare tutto. Se non hai una buona Ginga, e quindi un buon equilibrio......non puoi fare niente.
> 
> Quando la situazione e le circostanze si fanno.........._complicate_........solo la ginga ti può venire in aiuto.


Aiut .... vabbeh passo sensei brasiliano  .... suppongo voi non usiate lo smerigliatore hokinauese


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che concordo con te e nel tempo mi pare che già dal primo insulto di daniele nel tuo thread mi fossi indignata,
> mi ha stupita il fatto che tu abbia parlato di buone maniere ed educazione quando mi risulta che in altri casi passino come normalità.
> ribadisco: parliamo di argomenti ma di modi lasciamo stare


Allora Minerva, mamma che fatica oggi, io non ho attaccato nessuno per la maleducazione.
Il tutto è nato da quel tuo intervento in cui dicevi che a Daniele (l'vrò detto 100 volte) non mancava nulla per essere pieno di donne e io ho detto che per me gli mancava molto erchè io certi modi nella vita reale non li tollero, e non credo che uno che riesce ad esprimersi così nella vita sia totalmente differente. Per me la cosa si chiudeva qui.
Da qui Sole è intervenuta e ha pensato bene di creare tutto il circo finendo per parlare del mio amante, di mio marito, della sua malattia e di sua moglie.
Se parli del forum mi è capitato di criticare certi toni da parti di molti utenti, certo quando leggo, quando sono in vena e non ad ogni post come credo che anche tu faccia.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> adesso però vorrei cortesemente sapere perchè a ME non rispondi MAI seriamente!:singleeye:


Perchè è un imbecille!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Aiut .... vabbeh passo sensei brasiliano  .... suppongo voi non usiate lo smerigliatore hokinauese


No  Però abbiamo la mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No  Però abbiamo la mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita



non era Ken il Guerriero quello? :thinking:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


Verde mio.. e una sberla anche..! così per gusto, qua in sicily le sberle a volte si danno per simpatia..! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non era Ken il Guerriero quello? :thinking:


Me mancava la Simy in versione trota  'Ndo stà Eliade ? 


La mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con le 5 dita la insegnò Pai Mei a BlackMamba, all'anagrafe Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, stiamo parlando del fatto che d'ora in poi, ogni volta che leggerò certi ragionamenti mi limiterò a pensare che qualcuno ( generale) ha sbagliato il dosaggio dei farmaci.


auhauhauhahaahahaha


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non era Ken il Guerriero quello? :thinking:


:risata::risata::risata:te pareva!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei basta
> che anca el can de picci
> ha capito che lei sta "difendendo" Daniele
> per arrivare a dire che il forum è stato ingiusto con Alex.
> ...


Si,Daniele è tutto quello che non sei tu....!


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

in teoria non gli manca nulla in effetti , più che altro non capivo il concetto di invidia che potesse avere per altri .in pratica si rovina la vita che potrebbe godersi proprio alla luce di quello che ha con quel maledetto rancore.
mi spiace.
non lo posso leggere così e spero sempre che cambi, a volte da l'impressione di farlo altre no.
ma poi lo sai perchè anche tu con lui , come chiara, avete passato momenti in cui c'era quasi un dialogo sereno.





farfalla ha detto:


> Allora Minerva, mamma che fatica oggi, io non ho attaccato nessuno per la maleducazione.
> Il tutto è nato da quel tuo intervento in cui dicevi che a Daniele (l'vrò detto 100 volte) non mancava nulla per essere pieno di donne e io ho detto che per me gli mancava molto erchè io certi modi nella vita reale non li tollero, e non credo che uno che riesce ad esprimersi così nella vita sia totalmente differente. Per me la cosa si chiudeva qui.
> Da qui Sole è intervenuta e ha pensato bene di creare tutto il circo finendo per parlare del mio amante, di mio marito, della sua malattia e di sua moglie.
> Se parli del forum mi è capitato di criticare certi toni da parti di molti utenti, certo quando leggo, quando sono in vena e non ad ogni post come credo che anche tu faccia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria non gli manca nulla in effetti , più che altro non capivo il concetto di invidia che potesse avere per altri .in pratica si rovina la vita che potrebbe godersi proprio alla luce di quello che ha con quel maledetto rancore.
> mi spiace.
> non lo posso leggere così e spero sempre che cambi, a volte da l'impressione di farlo altre no.
> ma poi lo sai perchè anche tu con lui , come chiara, avete passato momenti in cui c'era quasi un dialogo sereno.


Non  mi sembra di essere tra quelli che lo hanno affermato
Per il resto quoto


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto così però sembra che se un traditore finisce in ospedale, non è un malato come gli altri ma un traditore malato
> 
> premesso che non credo che nessuno voglia finire in ospedale, allora secondo questo ragionamento sembra che dovremmo astenerci dal commettere cattive azioni (in generale), altrimenti se per sfiga poi un domani finiamo in ospedale, siamo degli stronzi malati e quei poveretti dei parenti devono pure venire a curarci...
> 
> ma forse sembra così solo a me


Non so perché pure tu trai conclusioni arbitrarie.
Si parlava di gusti in fatto di uomini. E io ho sottolineato, nel massimo rispetto per la tragedia che quest'uomo ha vissuto, che non è certo un santo. Perchê ha tradito una moglie che gli è stata vicina nel bene e nel male. Senza abbandonarlo. Senza sapere che lui l'ha tradita.
Ecco, per me una persona come farfalla che riesce a trovare del buono anche umanamente in un uomo che ha sbagliato tanto (e del buono ci sarà davvero, non lo metto in dubbio), dovrebbe anche capire la sofferenza e la rabbia di una persona come Daniele, che è comunque uno che ha sofferto (non solo per i tradimenti...ricordiamo suo padre).
Spero sia chiaro il concetto...non mi piace che quello che scrivo sia interpretato e manipolato.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

ma certo.
 il rischio di questi lunghi tred è quello di attribuire falsi ragionamenti alla gente sbagliata 





farfalla ha detto:


> Non  mi sembra di essere tra quelli che lo hanno affermato
> Per il resto quoto


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me mancava la Simy in versione trota  'Ndo stà Eliade ?
> 
> 
> La mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con le 5 dita la insegnò Pai Mei a BlackMamba, all'anagrafe Beatrix Kiddo






wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:te pareva!!!!


vabbè ho la febbre e sto in ufficio... abbiate pietà


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so perché pure tu trai conclusioni arbitrarie.
> Si parlava di gusti in fatto di uomini. E io ho sottolineato, nel massimo rispetto per la tragedia che quest'uomo ha vissuto, che non è certo un santo. Perchê ha tradito una moglie che gli è stata vicina nel bene e nel male. Senza abbandonarlo. Senza sapere che lui l'ha tradita.
> Ecco, per me una persona come farfalla che riesce a trovare del buono* anche *umanamente in un *uomo che ha sbagliato tanto *(e del buono ci sarà davvero, non lo metto in dubbio), dovrebbe anche capire la sofferenza e la rabbia di una persona come Daniele, che è comunque uno che ha sofferto (non solo per i tradimenti...ricordiamo suo padre).
> Spero sia chiaro il concetto...non mi piace che quello che scrivo sia interpretato e manipolato.


Ma anche de che?
Ma stiamo scherzando? 
Ha tradito ok, per il resto è una persona che come molte altre merita il mio rispetto e il mio affetto. 

Sul secondo neretto: invece uno che medita di far strupare la ex fidanzata sbaglio poco?
Io non so se oggi mi hai sognata che ti facevo del male, perchè altrimenti davvero non capisco che ti è preso


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Sole*

quell'uomo ha fatto nove mesi in ospedale tra la vita e la morte ha espiato abbastanza secondo te le sue colpe o deve aspettarsi dell'altro?
Ti ricordo che tu eri una diquelle che nel momento in cui stavo male mi hai sostenuta e mi sei stata vicina cosnolandomi e a quanto pare deduco facendo finta di comprendermi.
E che cazzo, buona si ma proprio cogliona no
E qualcuno mi disabiliti dallo scrivere in questo 3d perchè altro che salirmi la carogna


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

La morale è: se sei stato cornificato puoi tutto, perchè hai sofferto assai. Se hai cornificato sei un reietto, malvagio vita natural durante.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La morale è: se sei stato cornificato puoi tutto, perchè hai sofferto assai. Se hai cornificato sei un reietto, malvagio vita natural durante.


Dove lo hai letto?dove?a me è capitato di leggere,che sei ti tieni le corna e mantieni la casa,la tv,e la macchina sei un uomo responsabile.....!Non hai letto vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quell'uomo ha fatto nove mesi in ospedale tra la vita e la morte ha espiato abbastanza secondo te le sue colpe o deve aspettarsi dell'altro?
> Ti ricordo che tu eri una diquelle che nel momento in cui stavo male mi hai sostenuta e mi sei stata vicina cosnolandomi e a quanto pare deduco facendo finta di comprendermi.
> E che cazzo, buona si ma proprio cogliona no
> E qualcuno mi disabiliti dallo scrivere in questo 3d perchè altro che salirmi la carogna


Vieni con me, andiamo nel 3d di Tina che ripassiamo inglese... e Oscuro


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La morale è: se sei stato cornificato puoi tutto, perchè hai sofferto assai. Se hai cornificato sei un reietto, malvagio vita natural durante.



La morale è che se io leggo una cosa tu ne leggi un'altra, e come spesso accade finisce a schifiò.

Io ho letto buona parte degli ultimi interventi, non ho letto cattiverie ma soltanto molta incomprensione e significati diversi a degli scritti, e questo sia dall'uno che dall'altro.

Poi ci stanno i soliti che ci sguazzano e aizzano.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove lo hai letto?dove?a me è capitato di leggere,che sei ti tieni le corna e mantieni la casa,la tv,e la macchina sei un uomo responsabile.....!Non hai letto vero?


Ho letto e apprezzato. Però la casa è già mia, la tv mi assopisce e la macchina con 2000 euro da un bulgaro me la posso ricomprare. La responsabilità invece non ha prezzo: ci vogliono le palle d'acciaio per mettere la responsabilità di genitore davanti ad un bene effimero come la testa senza corna.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove lo hai letto?dove?a me è capitato di leggere,che sei ti tieni le corna e mantieni la casa,la tv,e la macchina sei un uomo responsabile.....!Non hai letto vero?



bè direi che in questo caso ha assolutamente ragione President.
Solo che poi se ti redimi puoi permetterti di massacrare chi ha continuato a vivere nel peccato


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La morale è: se sei stato cornificato puoi tutto, perchè hai sofferto assai. Se hai cornificato sei un reietto, malvagio vita natural durante.


?
questo non l'ha scritto proprio nessuno.
morale ...prima leggere bene e dopo trarne le conclusioni


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ho letto e apprezzato. Però la casa è già mia, la tv mi assopisce e la macchina con 2000 euro da un bulgaro me la posso ricomprare. La responsabilità invece non ha prezzo: ci vogliono le palle d'acciaio per mettere la responsabilità di genitore davanti ad un bene effimero come la testa senza corna.


E certo,qui dentro ci sono donne che dopo le corna hanno mandato affanculo il porprio uomo,si sono prese il figlio,e se ne sono tornate a casa dalla mamma,e faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese....!Donne con la D maiuscola,e invece ci tocca leggere di cialtroni che piangono perchè non vogliono perdere la tv,la macchina,e usano i figli per schermare la propria inettitudine mentale....!Ma fate i seri cazzo,che vergogna!


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè direi che in questo caso ha assolutamente ragione President.
> Solo che poi se ti redimi puoi permetterti di massacrare chi ha continuato a vivere nel peccato


scusa ma nemmeno sole ha scritto questo


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> bè direi che in questo caso ha assolutamente ragione President.
> Solo che poi se ti redimi puoi permetterti di massacrare chi ha continuato a vivere nel peccato


A certo l'importante e rimanere sulla poltrona e guardare la tv....!Vabbè beati voi che siete così modernissimi....!


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so perché pure tu trai conclusioni arbitrarie.
> Si parlava di gusti in fatto di uomini. E io ho sottolineato, nel massimo rispetto per la tragedia che quest'uomo ha vissuto, che non è certo un santo. Perchê ha tradito una moglie che gli è stata vicina nel bene e nel male. Senza abbandonarlo. Senza sapere che lui l'ha tradita.
> Ecco, per me una persona come farfalla che riesce a trovare del buono anche umanamente in un uomo che ha sbagliato tanto (e del buono ci sarà davvero, non lo metto in dubbio), dovrebbe anche capire la sofferenza e la rabbia di una persona come Daniele, che è comunque uno che ha sofferto (non solo per i tradimenti...ricordiamo suo padre).
> Spero sia chiaro il concetto...non mi piace che quello che scrivo sia interpretato e manipolato.



sono due cose che sono su due piani differenti però. un traditore non è un criminale, e non può essere giudicato come cattiva persona solo perchè ha tradito; ok, ha ingannato, fatto soffrire e quant altro. ma non è un criminale. 

Sole anche tu hai tradito in un momento negativo della tua vita, tradimenti che hanno fatto luce su tante cose che volevi cambiare; ma il mio giudizio nei tuoi confronti non è mai cambiato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La morale è che se io leggo una cosa tu ne leggi un'altra, e come spesso accade finisce a schifiò.
> 
> Io ho letto buona parte degli ultimi interventi, non ho letto cattiverie ma soltanto molta incomprensione e significati diversi a degli scritti, e questo sia dall'uno che dall'altro.
> 
> *Poi ci stanno i soliti che ci sguazzano e aizzano.*


Con che nick si è reiscritto stavolta?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Con che nick si è reiscritto stavolta?



Senza polemica eh, queste stoccate fanno parte delle solite battute dei soliti noti che sfruttano a piacimento i post per sguazzarci e aizzare. Hai dato un esempio di come si fa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Con che nick si è reiscritto stavolta?


Ma no,stavolta ci penserà sole,scriverà una mail ad admin,impietesendolo per far riammettere il compagno,d'altronde non sarebbe neanche la prima volta....che qui dentro accadono scempiaggini simili!:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,qui dentro ci sono donne che dopo le corna hanno mandato affanculo il porprio uomo,si sono prese il figlio,e se ne sono tornate a casa dalla mamma,e faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese....!Donne con la D maiuscola,e invece ci tocca leggere di cialtroni che piangono perchè non vogliono perdere la tv,la macchina,e usano i figli per schermare la propria inettitudine mentale....!Ma fate i seri cazzo,che vergogna!


Brave stronze. Hanno ipotecato la vita dei figli, quando a volte (non sempre) bastava discutere, capire, perdonare. Oppure rendere pan per focaccia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

scusate...tra affermare che chi tradisce causa sofferenza quindi sbaglia a livello umano e parlare di criminale c'è una bella differenza


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica eh, queste stoccate fanno parte delle solite battute dei soliti noti che sfruttano a piacimento i post per sguazzarci e aizzare. Hai dato un esempio di come si fa.


Infatti!


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Brave stronze. Hanno ipotecato la vita dei figli, quando a volte (non sempre) bastava discutere, capire, perdonare. Oppure rendere pan per focaccia.


Ah ecco le stronze sono le tradite,non quei mariti di merda vero?TU NON STAI BENE!Se ti manca il sangue nelle vene caro mio è solo un problema tuo....


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Adesso*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Brave stronze. Hanno ipotecato la vita dei figli, quando a volte (non sempre) bastava discutere, capire, perdonare. Oppure rendere pan per focaccia.


Sono curioso di leggere chi quoterà una porcata simile...!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A certo l'importante e rimanere sulla poltrona e guardare la tv....!Vabbè beati voi che siete così modernissimi....!


Ma chi l'ha mai detto?


----------



## zanna (9 Dicembre 2013)

Noto con disappunto che oggi è stata una giornata campale per molti ..... ci risentiamo domani magari un pelo più rilassati ....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...tra affermare che chi tradisce causa sofferenza quindi sbaglia a livello umano e parlare di criminale c'è una bella differenza



La differenza è enorme e non è nemmeno paragonabile. 

Infatti Sole scriveva che bisognava andare oltre quello che Daniele scrive, perchè tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, magari qua ci si sfoga, e magari qua come altrove fino a prova contraria sono i traditori ad essere in difetto, o il tradimento adesso viene anche "additato"come giusta esternazione ai problemi di coppia?

Il tradimento è un atto abietto da condannare. Qua nel forum ne parliamo tutti i giorni e tutti giorni troviamo quelle modalità che in buona parte ne tracciano le modalità e rendono questo umano e comprensibile, perchè siamo umani e perchè tutti o quasi possiamo far del male, chi tradendo chi in altre maniere. Ma alla fine ci sono quelle condizioni dove il tradimento è comunque un atto deplorevole e Daniele ha le sue modalità per esternarle, Non le giustifico ma le accetto perchè sono le sue, le scrive lui e si sfoga così.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Eccco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La differenza è enorme e non è nemmeno paragonabile.
> 
> Infatti Sole scriveva che bisognava andare oltre quello che Daniele scrive, perchè tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, magari qua ci si sfoga, e magari qua come altrove fino a prova contraria sono i traditori ad essere in difetto, o il tradimento adesso viene anche "additato"come giusta esternazione ai problemi di coppia?
> 
> Il tradimento è un atto abietto da condannare. Qua nel forum ne parliamo tutti i giorni e tutti giorni troviamo quelle modalità che in buona parte ne tracciano le modalità e rendono questo umano e comprensibile, perchè siamo umani e perchè tutti o quasi possiamo far del male, chi tradendo chi in altre maniere. Ma alla fine ci sono quelle condizioni dove il tradimento è comunque un atto deplorevole e Daniele ha le sue modalità per esternarle, Non le giustifico ma le accetto perchè sono le sue, le scrive lui e si sfoga così.


E che devo aggiungere?tanto di cappella!


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La differenza è enorme e non è nemmeno paragonabile.
> 
> Infatti Sole scriveva che bisognava andare oltre quello che Daniele scrive, perchè tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, magari qua ci si sfoga, e magari qua come altrove fino a prova contraria sono i traditori ad essere in difetto, o il tradimento adesso viene anche "additato"come giusta esternazione ai problemi di coppia?
> 
> Il tradimento è un atto abietto da condannare. Qua nel forum ne parliamo tutti i giorni e tutti giorni troviamo quelle modalità che in buona parte ne tracciano le modalità e rendono questo umano e comprensibile, perchè siamo umani e perchè tutti o quasi possiamo far del male, chi tradendo chi in altre maniere. Ma alla fine ci sono quelle condizioni dove il tradimento è comunque un atto deplorevole e Daniele ha le sue modalità per esternarle, Non le giustifico ma le accetto perchè sono le sue, le scrive lui *e si sfoga così*.


ma non va bene che si sfoghi insultando chiara, farfalla o un altro .questo no


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che devo aggiungere?tanto di cappella!



Ecco soltanto con due c.... "ecco" te capì, testina..!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Noto con disappunto che oggi è stata una giornata campale per molti ..... ci risentiamo domani magari un pelo più rilassati ....



Spèè ti aiuto ad uscire: :calcio:




Ciao bello a domani  buona serata.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora fattene una ragione!qui dentro siamo in più di un utente a pensare che sei un grandissimo pezzo di merda e grande cialtrone.E tu sai quante ne hai combinate,ti sei macchiato delle peggiori porcate,approfittando di utenti in difficoltà,e sputtandando altre utenti che avevano fatto solo il grande errore di confidarsi con te.....!Poi andiamo oltre,tutto sto casino per daniele....ma basta Daniele da fastidio per le sue idee sane,per i suoi valori perchè a dirla tutta qui dentro jb è molto più volgare e nessuna e nessuno dice un cazzo .Jb nulla contro di te...!Bè sono contento che sbriciolata abbia capito,magari qui c'è gente che preferisce affrontare la vita con un sorriso,come accade a me nonostante siano sei mesi che entro ed esco da ospedali,cimiteri e compagnia bella e piantatela!


Si ok...
Ma non ci sono prove...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Beh a proposito di cimiteri...
Ho sepolto mia sorella 45 anni tumore al pancreas un marito e tre figli..
Non fare la scenetta con il conte sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mia madre piccola ischemia
Mia suocera è lì appena appena...

Facciamo la gara? Di chi ha la croce più pesante?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso però vorrei cortesemente sapere perchè a ME non rispondi MAI seriamente!:singleeye:


Perchè sei una donna sorniona..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cala è per calmarme
> varda che t ariva no scapelotto


Calmate stabona per piassere...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non va bene che si sfoghi insultando chiara, farfalla o un altro .questo no


Non andrebbe bene sfogarsi con chiunque allora. 

Qua è così, stavolta ci sono state chiara e farfalla. 

Premesso che anche Chiara e Farfalla possono sfogarsi. Lo hanno fatto o no ?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La differenza è enorme e non è nemmeno paragonabile.
> 
> Infatti Sole scriveva che bisognava andare oltre quello che Daniele scrive, perchè tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, magari qua ci si sfoga, e magari qua come altrove fino a prova contraria sono i traditori ad essere in difetto, o il tradimento adesso viene anche "additato"come giusta esternazione ai problemi di coppia?
> 
> Il tradimento è un atto abietto da condannare. Qua nel forum ne parliamo tutti i giorni e tutti giorni troviamo quelle modalità che in buona parte ne tracciano le modalità e rendono questo umano e comprensibile, perchè siamo umani e perchè tutti o quasi possiamo far del male, chi tradendo chi in altre maniere. Ma alla fine ci sono quelle condizioni dove il tradimento è comunque un atto deplorevole e Daniele ha le sue modalità per esternarle, Non le giustifico ma le accetto perchè sono le sue, le scrive lui e si sfoga così.


Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
Questo no vero
Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio.. e una sberla anche..! così per gusto, qua in sicily le sberle a volte si danno per simpatia..! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La differenza è enorme e non è nemmeno paragonabile.
> 
> Infatti Sole scriveva che bisognava andare oltre quello che Daniele scrive, perchè tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, magari qua ci si sfoga, e magari qua come altrove fino a prova contraria sono i traditori ad essere in difetto, o il tradimento adesso viene anche "additato"come giusta esternazione ai problemi di coppia?
> 
> Il tradimento è un atto abietto da condannare. Qua nel forum ne parliamo tutti i giorni e tutti giorni troviamo quelle modalità che in buona parte ne tracciano le modalità e rendono questo umano e comprensibile, perchè siamo umani e perchè tutti o quasi possiamo far del male, chi tradendo chi in altre maniere. Ma alla fine ci sono quelle condizioni dove il tradimento è comunque un atto deplorevole e Daniele ha le sue modalità per esternarle, Non le giustifico ma le accetto perchè sono le sue, le scrive lui e si sfoga così.


il punto è che noi non sappiamo se questo sfogarsi gli faccia bene veramente.

possiamo solo sperare che lui qui scarichi le sue frustrazioni e chiuso il pc torni ad essere un uomo

se si fosse certi di questo potremmo anche offrirci di fargli da bersaglio mobile.   certi di fare una cosa buona pe lui e per chi gli vive accanto.

ma questa certez<za non l'abbiamo,abbiamo invece il dubbio....e guardando la cronaca o frequentando le sezioni penali dei tribunali italiani questo timore cresce......che a Daniele stare su tradinet faccia male.

Personalmente sono molto contento che abbia trovato lavoro in Cina


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Smettetela però, non è bello leggere di morti malattie e simili...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non andrebbe bene sfogarsi con chiunque allora.
> 
> Qua è così, stavolta ci sono state chiara e farfalla.
> 
> Premesso che anche Chiara e Farfalla possono sfogarsi. Lo hanno fatto o no ?


Si l'ho fatto senza mai offendere nessuno e se l'ho fatto ho chiesto scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so perché pure tu trai conclusioni arbitrarie.
> Si parlava di gusti in fatto di uomini. E io ho sottolineato, nel massimo rispetto per la tragedia che quest'uomo ha vissuto, che non è certo un santo. Perchê ha tradito una moglie che gli è stata vicina nel bene e nel male. Senza abbandonarlo. Senza sapere che lui l'ha tradita.
> Ecco, per me una persona come farfalla che riesce a trovare del buono anche umanamente in un uomo che ha sbagliato tanto (e del buono ci sarà davvero, non lo metto in dubbio), dovrebbe anche capire la sofferenza e la rabbia di una persona come Daniele, che è comunque uno che ha sofferto (non solo per i tradimenti...ricordiamo suo padre).
> Spero sia chiaro il concetto...non mi piace che quello che scrivo sia interpretato e manipolato.


Ah perchè le conclusioni che ti tiri fuori tu come sono?
Obiettive ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ognuno di noi tira sempre solo delle conclusioni

Le proprie!

Ma che stiamo scherzando?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
> Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
> Questo no vero
> Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......



Brava Farfy.verde.
Questi sono una massa id integralisti cornuti del casso,non possono capire...che si liscino le corna e si fottano.
Sembra che abbiamo rubato,invece di esserci presi qualche ora di liberta'....mahhhh...ignorali mia cara...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La morale è: se sei stato cornificato puoi tutto, perchè hai sofferto assai. Se hai cornificato sei un reietto, malvagio vita natural durante.


Ma c'è un' infamia peggiore
Averla data al conte!

Quello è il peggior marchio dell'infamia
perchè te ne esci con i tre teschi sulla natica sinistra...

Poi ci sono le settanta piaghe
per quelle che hanno dato il due di picche al conte

Là c'è la dannazione eterna
L'inferno in questa vita e in quella futura...

La maledizione del conte!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
> Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
> Questo no vero
> Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......


A parere mio non era questo il messaggio di Sole, ma se vuole potrà scrivere lei e risponderti.

Per quello che riguarda me, posso dire che non è un tradimento che può portare a farmi giudicare una persona. 

Credo che il messaggio di Sole fosse questo: ma se la moglie dopo aver accudito il marito con tanto amore e sacrificio venisse a sapere del tradimento del marito, come ci rimarrebbe dopo essergli stato accanto e averlo accudito con così tanto amore? 

E non ditemi che la moglie non ci sarebbe rimasta male, perchè un tradimento sconvolge dentro e fa morire d'infarto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono due cose che sono su due piani differenti però. un traditore non è un criminale, e non può essere giudicato come cattiva persona solo perchè ha tradito; ok, ha ingannato, fatto soffrire e quant altro. ma non è un criminale.
> 
> Sole anche tu hai tradito in un momento negativo della tua vita, tradimenti che hanno fatto luce su tante cose che volevi cambiare; ma il mio giudizio nei tuoi confronti non è mai cambiato.


Eh no cazzo...
Il suo era tradimento atipico...
Diciamo le cose come stanno eh?

E in più lei si è risolta a tradire suo marito
dopo che lui le ha tempestato il cuore di corna...

Diciamo bene le robe qui...


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
> Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
> Questo no vero
> Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......



Ciao 

mi intrometto non tanto volentieri, ma credo che un po' si è capito male. 

non credo, che lei intendesse, non se lo merita. proprio perché la situazione era tanto delicata, 
forse il rapporto richiedeva una certa sincerità, secondo lei ... cioè, la moglie stava lì, occupandosi
di suo marito con dei ricordi, che sicuramente stavano condividendo anche assieme, e la falsità ha 
continuato a regnare tra quella coppia ... 

è anche un modo di vedere. ma escludo per merito ... non è possibile. e no. sarebbe assurdo. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che noi non sappiamo se questo sfogarsi gli faccia bene veramente.
> 
> possiamo solo sperare che lui qui scarichi le sue frustrazioni e chiuso il pc torni ad essere un uomo
> 
> ...



Che posso dirti? vale per Daniele e vale per tutti quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smettetela però, non è bello leggere di morti malattie e simili...


sono senza parole, anche perché il conte aveva parlato tempo fa della sorella ed è evidente che non ce l'ha fatta.
mi dispiace, stamattina ero ad un funerale di un uomo della stessa età.
davanti a queste cose effettivamente ogni discorso diventa di poco conto.
beh, almeno tu hai dato la vita .che tuo figlio diventi un uomo felice e che aiuti ad esserlo chi gli starà vicino


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
> Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
> Questo no vero
> Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......


Andiamo da Taina, dài. Oppure nel 3d di Nau. C'era uno che chiedeva lumi su gadget artigianali per l'anal...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si l'ho fatto senza mai offendere nessuno e se l'ho fatto ho chiesto scusa.



 Lo ripeto, secondo me ci sono state delle modalità d'interpretazione dei post, sbagliate un po da tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Farfy.verde.
> Questi sono una massa id integralisti cornuti del casso,non possono capire...che si liscino le corna e si fottano.
> Sembra che abbiamo rubato,invece di esserci presi qualche ora di liberta'....mahhhh...ignorali mia cara...


Guarda Lothar il problema è che tutto sto casino nasce da una frase che davvero non c'entrava nulla con traditori e traditi ma con qualità che si apprezzano in un uomo
Sai che io e te non la pensiamo allo stesso modo su questo argomento
Ma non accetto la morale da chi in passato si è comportato esattamente come me e se potrei passarci sopra per quel che riguarda me non accetto il confronto tra una persona che qui siamo abituati a leggere (Daniele) e una persona che qui non ha mai scritto e di cui ci si può fare un'idea solo avendomi letto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parere mio non era questo il messaggio di Sole, ma se vuole potrà scrivere lei e risponderti.
> 
> Per quello che riguarda me, posso dire che non è un tradimento che può portare a farmi giudicare una persona.
> 
> ...


Beh Daniele non ha torto quando dice
bon e se quella mail la leggessero la moglie e il marito di farfi
come la vedrebbero?

( ecco perchè non è bene esternare certe cose no?)

E tenersele nel proprio cuore no?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andiamo da Taina, dài. Oppure nel 3d di Nau. C'era uno che chiedeva lumi su gadget artigianali per l'anal...


Ma perché Taina ancora è aperto ? :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda Lothar il problema è che tutto sto casino nasce da una frase che davvero non c'entrava nulla con traditori e traditi ma con qualità che si apprezzano in un uomo
> Sai che io e te non la pensiamo allo stesso modo su questo argomento
> Ma non accetto la morale da chi in passato si è comportato esattamente come me e se potrei passarci sopra per quel che riguarda me non accetto il confronto tra una persona che qui siamo abituati a leggere (Daniele) e una persona che qui non ha mai scritto e di cui ci si può fare un'idea solo avendomi letto.



Infatti mi fa ridere la Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi......se non ricordo male e'stata alquanto allegrotta no?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi intrometto non tanto volentieri, ma credo che un po' si è capito male.
> 
> ...



si può essere così
Ma davvero sono così delusa che prorpio Sole abbia tirato in ballo la mia storia con quei toni e in un contesto che non ce'ntrava nulla che il dubbio mi resta.
Questo è stato proprio un ingresso per attaccare me. E per l'amor di Dio, tutto lecito, ma il tirare in ballo lui l'ho trovato scorretto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono senza parole, anche perché il conte aveva parlato tempo fa della sorella ed è evidente che non ce l'ha fatta.
> mi dispiace, stamattina ero ad un funerale di un uomo della stessa età.
> davanti a queste cose effettivamente ogni discorso diventa di poco conto.
> beh, almeno tu hai dato la vita .che tuo figlio diventi un uomo felice e che aiuti ad esserlo chi gli starà vicino


Sapevamo che non ce l'avrebbe fatta
Noi non viviamo in mondi di quote un' abbraccio vedrai che...
La sentenza era chiara
Non ti curi due mesi
Ti curi un anno.

E tutto è andato come hanno detto i medici.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. E riuscire ad andare oltre anche al fatto che se anche uno tradisce non è proprio l'ultimo degli stronzi
> Che magari nella vita sa essere anche una persona con delle qualità?
> Questo no vero
> Non merita nemmeno che la moglie lo accudisca quando sta per morire......


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono senza parole, anche perché il conte aveva parlato tempo fa della sorella ed è evidente che non ce l'ha fatta.
> mi dispiace, stamattina ero ad un funerale di un uomo della stessa età.
> davanti a queste cose effettivamente ogni discorso diventa di poco conto.
> beh, almeno tu hai dato la vita .che tuo figlio diventi un uomo felice e che aiuti ad esserlo chi gli starà vicino




Mi perdonerà il conte se lo scrivo, ma voglio dirgli grazie pubblicamente se mi ha messo al corrente in privato dandomi confidenza e ......


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Daniele non ha torto quando dice
> bon e se quella mail la leggessero la moglie e il marito di farfi
> come la vedrebbero?
> 
> ...


daiiiiiiiiii Conte e allora???.........se mia moglie leggesse,tutto quello che ho scritto e scrivo,anche stamattina....ti metti a fare Fra'Alce pure tu??


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti mi fa ridere la Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi......se non ricordo male e'stata alquanto allegrotta no?


Si ma poi è tornata ad amare...
Capisci?

E allora si è redenta

Neanche fosse stata la Maddalena che incontra il Cristo

voglio dire eh?

Ma sei tanto innamorata e felice
come mai tante provocazioni e livori

verso donne che vivono diversamente le loro relazioni affettive?

Io fossi lei...
Me ne andavo dal forum e amen
e mi godevo la mia stratosferica
unica, esclusiva, maivista, perfetta totalizzante completa storia d'amore!

No?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Daniele non ha torto quando dice
> bon e se quella mail la leggessero la moglie e il marito di farfi
> come la vedrebbero?
> 
> ...



Questo consiglio me lo hai scritto diverse volte a me personalmente, e francamente vivendo il forum devo dire che averti ascoltato è stato un bene. 

Da come scrivo " mi sembro" il poliziotto scemo di Montalbano. Shhh non commentiamo. Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiiiiiiii Conte e allora???.........se mia moglie leggesse,tutto quello che ho scritto e scrivo,anche stamattina....ti metti a fare Fra'Alce pure tu??


Ma a te piace troppo fare lo smargiasso...
E ricorda che tua moglie ti ha già detto 

Ciao Lothar...

E' che tua moglie se ne sbatte la mona di andare dietro ad un forum eh?

Figurati se mai se ne fregherebbe di Lothar...

Lei ha l'uomo vero con cui combattere...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo consiglio me lo hai scritto diverse volte a me personalmente, e francamente vivendo il forum devo dire che averti ascoltato è stato un bene.
> 
> Da come scrivo " mi sembro" il poliziotto scemo di Montalbano. Shhh non commentiamo. Grazie.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Scusate*

Non l'ho mai fatto ma chiudo il 3d
Volevo condividere con voi, come ho sempre fatto le mie emozioni
Non voglio che si trasformi in un attacco a nessuno e capisco che ci sono utenti che non riescono a non aprofittarsene
Mi scusa con Sole perchè non le sto dando la possibilità di rispondermi ma davvero sono convinta che anche per lei sia meglio visto l'andazzo


----------

